# Ο συντάκτης, της συντάκτριας



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Τα παχιά στοιχεία δικά μου:


> More important, the diner in a restaurant could order, eat, drink, and pay for only and exactly what *she* wished. In contrast, in the table d’hôte format one ate what one could grab of what was served. Finally, the restaurant patron could eat at the time of *his* convenience, rather than when the host chose to serve the meal.



Σ' αυτό το απόσπασμα από άλλο νήμα, ο/η συντάκτης/τρια, αντί ν' ακολουθήσει το σύστημα ισότητας των δύο γενών που μόλις ακολούθησα εγώ, μοιράζει το she και το he σε διαφορετικές φράσεις του κειμένου του/της (με πρώτο μάλιστα κατά σειράν το she).

1) Θα εφαρμόζατε κάτι τέτοιο σ' ένα δικό σας κείμενο (όχι μεταφραστικό);
2) Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα θα το μεταφράζατε ακολουθώντας το σύστημα αυτό του/της συντάκτη/τριας, αν όχι επειδή το πιστεύετε, πάντως για να αποδώσετε τα πιστεύω του/της συντάκτη/τριας; Και αν ναι, σε ποιο γένος θα βάζατε το one που βρίσκεται στη μεσαία περίοδο, ώστε να διατηρηθεί η ισοπαλία; Ή πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν η μεσαία περίοδος έμπαινε, ακριβώς για λόγους ισορροπίας, σε 2ο ενικό πρόσωπο;


----------



## anef (Dec 24, 2008)

Σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις εγώ κάνω τα εξής (ή νομίζω πως κάνω, γιατί οι έρευνες μας λένε πως άλλα κάνουμε στην πράξη και άλλα λέμε πως κάνουμε:))
Σε μεταφράσεις: αν έχω κείμενο κοινωνικών επιστημών ή π.χ. κείμενο για το φύλο σίγουρα θα μπω στη διαδικασία να σκεφτώ αν θα αφήσω ακριβώς τον τρόπο που ακολουθεί ο συγγραφέας ή αν θα τον αλλάξω, πάντως σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσω να υπηρετήσω το σκοπό του. Τον παραπάνω τρόπο (μια θηλυκό μια αρσενικό σε ίσες δόσεις) δεν θα τον κρατούσα μάλλον, νομίζω πως μπερδεύει.
Σε άλλα κείμενα συνήθως βάζω παντού αρσενικό για λόγους συντομίας, ακολουθώ δηλ. την κλασική σύμβαση. Όταν το πρωτότυπο έχει και τα δύο, συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον τρόπο με τις καθέτους: βάζω π.χ. 'ο συντάκτης ή η συντάκτρια' ή 'οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες' και μετά το κτητικό 'τους' για να αποφύγω τα του/της. 
Γενικά νομίζω ο κανόνας μου θα μπορούσε να συνοψιστεί ως εξής: χρησιμοποιώ και το θηλυκό όπου υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο -όχι όμως αν αυτό καταντάει κουραστικό με συνεχείς επαναλήψεις- και όπου νομίζω πως μου το 'ζητάει' η γλώσσα. Τι εννοώ: αν πω μόνο 'ο συντάκτης' και θεωρώ ότι λόγω συμφραζομένων ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει ότι μιλάω μόνο για άντρα, τότε σίγουρα θα βάλω και 'η συντάκτρια' (κλασικό παράδειγμα αυτό που ακούμε στις ειδήσεις: 'οι δράστες ήταν 5, ανάμεσά τους και μια γυναίκα', άρα το 'δράστες' είναι μόνο για άντρες). Στο συγκεκριμένο όμως κείμενο, αν λόγου χάρη έλεγα 'μπορεί _κανείς _να παραγγείλει', θα συνέχιζα μετά με κτητικό 'του', όχι 'του/της' γιατί αλλιώς θα έπεφτα καθαρά σε πρακτική πολιτικής ορθότητας, νομίζω. 
Εξάλλου, με την πολιτική ορθότητα το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι πάντα το προσδοκώμενο. Κλασικό παράδειγμα το Ms. στα αγγλικά, που ενώ σκοπός του ήταν να αντικαταστήσει τα Miss και Mrs. τελικά έφτασε να δηλώνει κάποια στιγμή τις ανύπαντρες γυναίκες. 
Εννοείται πως όταν μιλάμε μόνο για γυναίκες, χρησιμοποιώ πάντα θηλυκό (π.χ. θηλυκά επαγγελματικά - οι βουλευτίνες).
Σε πρωτότυπο κείμενο, βλέπεις τι κάνω:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Δεν πάνε πολλές μέρες που είχα, σε πρωτότυπο κείμενο, την πρόταση: «Είναι ευνόητο πως ο καθηγητής/-τρια [...] θα βρίσκεται σε συνεχή επαφή με τους μαθητές και θα τους λύνει τις απορίες και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν». Γενικά απεχθάνομαι να προσπαθούμε σε ένα κείμενο να δείξουμε ότι το αρσενικό γένος δεν είναι το γενικό γένος και να κάνουμε ειδική διάκριση για τις γυναίκες. Εδώ ήταν εύκολη η διόρθωση, η οποία συνοδευόταν από τη σημείωση: «Διέγραψα το /_τρια_ αφού και στους _μαθητές_ δεν έχουμε και μαθήτριες». Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν γελοίο ένα κείμενο που θα προσπαθούσε να κάνει με συνέπεια τη διάκριση, είτε με πλάγιες (μπάρες) είτε με φλύαρες αναλυμένες φράσεις: «ο μαθητής ή η μαθήτρια πρέπει να γράφει την εργασία του/της...». Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει φράσεις όπως «μαθητές και μαθήτριες, φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες» εκεί που θέλουμε να δώσουμε μια έμφαση στη συλλογικότητα, εφόσον φροντίσουμε να μη γίνεται δύσκαμπτο το κείμενο, σαν νομικό κείμενο που το έχουν περάσει δέκα φοβικοί δικηγόροι. Οπότε, συμφωνώ με την anef σε όλα τα σημεία που ανέφερε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Γενικά απεχθάνομαι να προσπαθούμε σε ένα κείμενο να δείξουμε ότι το αρσενικό γένος δεν είναι το γενικό γένος και να κάνουμε ειδική διάκριση για τις γυναίκες.


Παρομοίως. 
Και στο παράδειγμα της anef 


> Τι εννοώ: αν πω μόνο 'ο συντάκτης' και θεωρώ ότι λόγω συμφραζομένων ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει ότι μιλάω μόνο για άντρα, τότε σίγουρα θα βάλω και 'η συντάκτρια' (κλασικό παράδειγμα αυτό που ακούμε στις ειδήσεις: 'οι δράστες ήταν 5, ανάμεσά τους και μια γυναίκα', άρα το 'δράστες' είναι μόνο για άντρες).


ακριβώς το "δράστες" δείχνει ότι είναι το γενικό που περιλαμβάνει ό,τι άλλο, όπως "... ανάμεσά τους και μία γυναίκα, ένας αλλοδαπός, μία ανήλικη, ένας ογδοντάχρονος).


----------



## anef (Dec 24, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> ακριβώς το "δράστες" δείχνει ότι είναι το γενικό που περιλαμβάνει ό,τι άλλο, όπως "... ανάμεσά τους και μία γυναίκα, ένας αλλοδαπός, μία ανήλικη, ένας ογδοντάχρονος).



Νομίζω δείχνει πως με το 'δράστες' ο ακροατής θα καταλάβει μόνο άντρες, γι'αυτό και γίνεται η επεξήγηση. Αν π.χ. ένας μάρτυρας πει ότι είδε 'δύο κλέφτες να φεύγουν' κανένας δεν θα καταλάβει ότι ενδέχεται ένας να είναι γυναίκα. Μόνο αν το διευκρινίσει θα γίνει κατανοητό.
Όπως και αν πει κανείς ότι στο δρόμο του συνάντησε έναν άνθρωπο. Των περισσότερων το μυαλό θα πάει σε άντρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση. Αναρωτιέμαι τι σκεφτόμαστε όταν ακούμε όρους όπως _το μοντέλο / τα μοντέλα. _Ευτυχώς έχει καταργηθεί το «έχω δυο παιδιά κι ένα κορίτσι».


----------



## Palavra (Dec 24, 2008)

Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ τη διάκριση του φύλου μόνο όταν το ζητάει το κείμενο. Ειδάλλως, στο παράδειγμα του Costas θα άφηνα το αρσενικό. Οι αστυνομικοί στις περιγραφές τους πάντως λένε «είδαμε δύο άτομα και μία γυναίκα». Για να δείτε σε τι εκτίμηση μας έχουν.


----------



## psifio (Dec 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς έχει καταργηθεί το «έχω δυο παιδιά κι ένα κορίτσι».


Σιγά μην έχει καταργηθεί. Σήμερα κιόλας ρωτήσανε τον πατέρα μου αν κατέβηκε το παιδί του (όχι το *άλλο *παιδί του) κι εγώ ήμουνα μπροστά.


----------



## Leo_Kalovyrnas (Dec 27, 2008)

Επειδή η γλώσσα δεν είναι αθώα ούτε ουδέτερη, το πώς τη χρησιμοποιούμε και αν τηρούμε τον "κανόνα" του ισχυρότερου αρσενκού γραμματικού γένους παίζει ρόλο στο αν διαιωνίζουμε αυτή την άνιση σύμβαση. Σε άλλες γλώσσες με γραμματικά γένη, που δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν τόσο εύκολα από το he/she όσο η αγγλική, σε πολλά κείμενα έχει καθιερωθεί η εναλλαγή αρσενικού/θηλυκού γένους σε διάφορα σημεία του κειμένου.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2008)

Αυτό δηλαδή που κάνει ο/η συντάκτης/τρια παραπάνω, μολονότι γράφει στην αγγλική. Που όμως, αν το πάρεις ιστορικά, δε στέκει και πολύ, με την έννοια ότι "πόσοι ήταν οι άντρες και πόσες οι γυναίκες diners την εποχή για την οποία μιλάει το άρθρο;" Όπως μια μετάφραση του Τάο Τε Τσινγκ που διάβαζα, όπου κάθε τόσο πέταγε και ένα she ο μεταφραστής --ίσως πιάστηκε από το ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά (προφορική τουλάχιστον) ανάμεσα στο αυτός και στο αυτή στα κινέζικα --στην έκδοση που έχω ο μεταφραστής άφησε έτσι κι αλλιώς ασχολίαστο αυτό το σημείο.
Πόσο πιθανό είναι το 250 π.Χ. να σκέφτονταν οι Κινέζοι έτσι; Αλλά τέλος πάντων, αυτό αφορά το πρωτότυπο (στην πρώτη περίπτωση), και τον Αμερικάνο μεταφραστή (στη δεύτερη), ο οποίος μάλλον υπερέβη τα εσκαμμένα. Το θέμα είναι εμείς τι κάνουμε, σαν μεταφραστές ενός πρωτοτύπου όπως το παραπάνω. Οι προλαλήσαντες είπαν ο καθένας την άποψή τους, αλλά δεν τοποθετήθηκαν ως προς το τελευταίο μου ερώτημα: εσύ τι λες; θα έβαζες τη μεσαία φράση στο 2ο ενικό, αντί του one του πρωτοτύπου, ώστε να διατηρηθεί η ισοπαλία; Είναι φανερό ότι στο παράθεμα ο/η συντάκτης/τρια κρατάει ζυγαριά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 28, 2008)

Εξαρτάται πόσο μισείς την αναγνώστρια! :)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 28, 2008)

Προσωπικά μάλλον θα κρατούσα την εναλλαγή φύλου, αφενός επειδή προσπαθώ να αποκλίνω όσο γίνεται λιγότερο από τις προθέσεις του συγγραφέα και αφετέρου γιατί το βλέπω και λίγο σαν παιχνίδισμα και νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει. Στη μεσαία πρόταση θα μπορούσε να μπει 2ο ενικό πρόσωπο ή ίσως κάτι του στιλ "θα μπορούσε κανείς να φάει ...", το οποίο δεν χρωματίζεται ως προς το φύλο, κι ας είναι αρσενικού γένους. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλλον θα απέφευγα το 2ο ενικό γιατί χαλάει τη συμμετρία.
Πιθανότατα θα απέδιδα το diner ως "πελάτισσα" και το patron ως "τακτικός πελάτης", για αντιδιαστολή, οπότε η πρόταση θα πήγαινε κάπως έτσι, πολύ πρόχειρα:
"Το πιο σημαντικό, μια πελάτισσα ενός εστιατορίου μπορούσε να παραγγείλει, να φάει, να πιει και να πληρώσει ακριβώς γι' αυτά που εκείνη επιθυμούσε. Από την άλλη, στο ταμπλ ντ' οτ μπορούσε κανείς να φάει μόνο [ό,τι προλάβαινε να τσιμπήσει;] από όσα σερβίρονταν. Τέλος, ο τακτικός πελάτης μπορούσε να τρώει όποτε εκείνος ήθελε, ..."
Ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Βέβαια, αν στόχος του συγγραφέα είναι να αποφύγει τον σεξισμό, τότε μια τέτοια επιλογή ίσως αφήνει τελικά έναν σεξιστικό υπαινιγμό: η απλή πελάτισσα είναι γυναίκα, ενώ ο τακτικός πελάτης άντρας. Θα το αποφεύγαμε αυτό αν αντιστρέφαμε τα γένη: "... ο πελάτης ενός εστιατορίου ... Τέλος, η τακτική πελάτισσα ...".
Εξαρτάται πάντως και από το πόσες φορές εμφανίζονται τέτοιες διακρίσεις στο κείμενο, γιατί αν γίνονται συχνά καταντάει κωμικό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2008)

Πιστεύω πως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποφευχθεί ο προσδιορισμός του φύλου είναι ο πληθυντικός: «οι πελάτες των εστιατορίων...» Ωστόσο, και πάλι θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ή αρσενικό ή θηλυκό στα επίθετα, περίπτωση στην οποία εγώ πάλι θα προτιμούσα το αρσενικό - βάσει γραμματικής

Εξάλλου, και νομίζω ότι ήδη ειπώθηκε, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα νομίζω ότι η χρήση του θηλυκού μπορεί να οδηγήσει μέχρι και σε παρανοήσεις - λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή και τις κοινωνικές συμβάσεις της.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2008)

Σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο είναι φανερή η προσπάθεια του καθηγητή του Κορνέλ να μην κάνει εχθρούς ανάμεσα στον ευαίσθητο θηλυκό πληθυσμό του πανεπιστημίου. Έτσι, σε 7 σελίδες πράμα, πάνω από 4.000 λέξεις, έχει 1 αναπόφευκτο _he_, 1 (PC) _she_, 1 _his or her_, 1 γενικό _his_, 2 αναπόφευκτα _his_ και κανένα _her_ (εκτός από το _his or her_). Και πολλά _they_ (που όμως στα ελληνικά είναι _αυτοί_ και _αυτές_).
Χρησιμοποιεί με μεγάλη τέχνη διατυπώσεις όπως:
One ate what one could get from the common serving.
The hungry traveller […] On the other hand, that person [...]
Και πολλά ουσιαστικά (που στα ελληνικά έχουν γένος και φύλο):
traveler, diner, patron, regular, stranger, visitor, table companion.

Αν στα ελληνικά κάνεις το λάθος να δείξεις ότι δεν θεωρείς ότι το αρσενικό είναι το γένος και των δύο φύλων, σε περιμένει κόλαση ή ασυνέπεια. Όπως ήδη είπα, διάκριση κάνουμε και στον πληθυντικό (_students_, αλλά _φοιτητές_ και _φοιτήτριες_) και στα ουσιαστικά και στις αντωνυμίες. Μπορεί να είναι καλή και αξιέπαινη η πρόθεση του συγγραφέα στην αγγλική γλώσσα, αλλά στη δική μας θα πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε αρσενικό γένος, άκομψες διατυπώσεις ή ασυνέπεια. Εγώ δήλωσα ότι διαλέγω το πρώτο. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για γυμνάσιο θηλέων με καθηγήτριες. :)

Με λίγα λόγια: άλλη η ζυγαριά στα αγγλικά και άλλη στα ελληνικά.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 28, 2008)

Leo_Kalovyrnas said:


> Σε άλλες γλώσσες με γραμματικά γένη, που δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν τόσο εύκολα από το he/she όσο η αγγλική, σε πολλά κείμενα έχει καθιερωθεί η εναλλαγή αρσενικού/θηλυκού γένους σε διάφορα σημεία του κειμένου.



I'd just like to point out that this is a non-trivial issue in English, too. Hence the long discussions on the epicene pronoun.


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Προσωπικά μάλλον θα κρατούσα την εναλλαγή φύλου, αφενός επειδή προσπαθώ να αποκλίνω όσο γίνεται λιγότερο από τις προθέσεις του συγγραφέα και αφετέρου γιατί το βλέπω και λίγο σαν παιχνίδισμα και νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει. Στη μεσαία πρόταση θα μπορούσε να μπει 2ο ενικό πρόσωπο ή ίσως κάτι του στιλ "θα μπορούσε κανείς να φάει ...", το οποίο δεν χρωματίζεται ως προς το φύλο, κι ας είναι αρσενικού γένους. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλλον θα απέφευγα το 2ο ενικό γιατί χαλάει τη συμμετρία.
> (....)
> Εξαρτάται πάντως και από το πόσες φορές εμφανίζονται τέτοιες διακρίσεις στο κείμενο, γιατί αν γίνονται συχνά καταντάει κωμικό.


Το "κανείς", ιδωμένο από την ίδια "φεμινιστική" σκοπιά που διέπει όλο το κείμενο, δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από τα άλλα αρσενικά. Γι' αυτό εγώ σκέφτηκα το 2ο ενικό. Είναι το μόνο όπου, αν δεν έχει μέσα στη φράση επίθετο/μετοχή, θα σε βγάλει χωρίς μπελάδες ως το τέλος της φράσης.

Δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν γλώσσες σεξιστικές και μη, ανεξάρτητα από το πόσα γραμματικά γένη έχουν: 1, 2 ή 3. Ούτε βέβαια υπάρχει αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στα γραμματικά γένη μιας γλώσσας και στα δικαιώματα των γυναικών στις κοινωνίες που μιλούν τη συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα. Υπάρχουν όμως διεργασίες στο εσωτερικό της κάθε γλώσσας ανάλογα με το φεμινιστικό λόγο που αναπτύσσεται στη συγκεκριμένη κοινωνία. Οι διεργασίες αυτές, για όσους θέλουν, όταν μεταφράζουν, να είναι "άσχημοι πιστοί" και όχι "όμορφοι άπιστοι", κάπως πρέπει να αποδοθούν. Το κείμενο αυτό, ας πούμε, όπως το ανέλυσε στατιστικά ο nickel, αν το πλακώσεις στα αρσενικά όπως είναι πιο φυσικό στα ελληνικά που έχουν 3 γένη με το αρσενικό ως γενικό, για μένα γίνεσαι traditore, προδίδεις μια σημαντική διάστασή του.


nickel said:


> Αν στα ελληνικά κάνεις το λάθος να δείξεις ότι δεν θεωρείς ότι το αρσενικό είναι το γένος και των δύο φύλων, σε περιμένει κόλαση ή ασυνέπεια. Όπως ήδη είπα, διάκριση κάνουμε και στον πληθυντικό (students, αλλά φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες) και στα ουσιαστικά και στις αντωνυμίες. Μπορεί να είναι καλή και αξιέπαινη η πρόθεση του συγγραφέα στην αγγλική γλώσσα, αλλά στη δική μας θα πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε αρσενικό γένος, άκομψες διατυπώσεις ή ασυνέπεια. Εγώ δήλωσα ότι διαλέγω το πρώτο. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για γυμνάσιο θηλέων με καθηγήτριες. [γελαστό μουτράκι]
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια: άλλη η ζυγαριά στα αγγλικά και άλλη στα ελληνικά.



Άρα, πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι ο σύγχρονος αυτός λόγος του συγγραφέα είναι αμετάφραστος στα ελληνικά; Πώς θα σχολίαζε τη μετάφρασή μας ένας συγγραφέας με έντονο το "φεμινιστικό" αυτό στοιχείο, αν τη διάβαζε και δεν διέκρινε ίχνος απ' όλη τη δική του επένδυση στο θέμα αυτό; Εντέλει, δεν μεταφράζουμε το στιλ, και μάλιστα ένα στιλ που είναι φορέας ολόκληρης ιδεολογίας;
Θα διάλεγα λοιπόν μάλλον το δεύτερο από τα τρία στοιχεία του τριλήμματος του nickel. Για μένα μάλλον είναι προτιμότερη η "κόλαση" και οι "άκομψες διατυπώσεις", γιατί ακριβώς αναπαράγουν το non-trivial του ζητήματος, όπως είπε και ο agezerlis, και μάλιστα, μια και ο συγκεκριμένος συγγραφέας εναλλάσσει τα γένη (αντί να τα παραθέτει μαζί ως he/she), μήπως μου δίνει και συγκεκριμένη γραμμή για το κείμενό του, να τα εναλλάξω κι εγώ, αντί για ο/η; Πράγμα που, αν και αντιβαίνει στην ελληνική _πρακτική_, δεν βλέπω πού αντιβαίνει στην ελληνική _γραμματική_. Για όσους δε δεν τους αρέσει το 2ο ενικό, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιούν εναλλακτικά τα κανείς - καμιά, κάποιος - κάποια. Από κει και πέρα, αν θα εναλλάσσω τα γένη 1 προς 1 ή, ας πούμε, παράγραφο προς παράγραφο (μία ολόκληρη παράγραφος αρσενική, μία θηλυκή) ή κάπως αλλιώς, αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί από το πώς το κάνει ο ίδιος στο πρωτότυπο, ή, ανεξάρτητα από το τι κάνει αυτός, από το πώς θα μου φανεί εμένα πιο κομψό στα ελληνικά. _Μετά_ δηλαδή την πρώτη βασική μου επιλογή να εναλλάσσω τα γένη και να δείξω στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη ότι ο συγγραφέας μου είναι ακραιφνής γλωσσικός φεμινιστής (ή ίσως απλώς ισορροπιστής), αρχίζει η προσωπική μου _ελευθερία_ ως μεταφραστή να δω πώς θα το "σιάξω" πιο όμορφα.

Χρησιμοποίησες όμως, nickel, και τη λέξη "ασυνέπεια". Αυτό όντως με απασχολεί. Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Μπορείς να μας δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα;


----------



## panadeli (Dec 29, 2008)

Costas said:


> Το κείμενο αυτό, ας πούμε, όπως το ανέλυσε στατιστικά ο nickel, αν το πλακώσεις στα αρσενικά όπως είναι πιο φυσικό στα ελληνικά που έχουν 3 γένη με το αρσενικό ως γενικό, για μένα γίνεσαι traditore, προδίδεις μια σημαντική διάστασή του.
> ... Εντέλει, δεν μεταφράζουμε το στιλ, και μάλιστα ένα στιλ που είναι φορέας ολόκληρης ιδεολογίας;
> ... _Μετά_ δηλαδή την πρώτη βασική μου επιλογή να εναλλάσσω τα γένη και να δείξω στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη ότι ο συγγραφέας μου είναι ακραιφνής γλωσσικός φεμινιστής (ή ίσως απλώς ισορροπιστής), αρχίζει η προσωπική μου _ελευθερία_ ως μεταφραστή να δω πώς θα το "σιάξω" πιο όμορφα.



Εδώ νομίζω ότι έθεσες μια σημαντική διάσταση του ζητήματος. Και εξηγούμαι: 
Είναι όντως ακραιφνής γλωσσικός φεμινιστής ο συγγραφέας; Ή απλώς ισορροπιστής;

Το λέω επειδή, όπως εύστοχα σχολίασε ο nickel, οι ισορροπίες είναι άλλες στην αγγλική γλώσσα και άλλες στην ελληνική. Κάποιος ο οποίος θέλει απλώς να φανεί ισορροπιστής στα αγγλικά (εναλλάσσοντας τα he/she), πολύ εύκολα θα φανεί ακραιφνής φεμινιστής στα ελληνικά, όπου μια τέτοια εναλλαγή γενών δεν συνηθίζεται καθόλου, και αφήνει περισσότερο την εντύπωση μιας "σκληρής" πολιτικής θέσης, παρά μιας απόπειρας να τηρηθούν κάποιες ισορροπίες.


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2008)

Χάος, δηλαδή. Γιατί η ενδιαφέρουσα άποψή σου πρακτικά κλίνει, αν βαίνω καλά από τον προβληματισμό στο δια ταύτα, υπέρ της μη απόδοσης του συγκεκριμένου στιλ, επειδή άλλη δόση "φεμινισμού" σημαίνει (ή υποθέτουμε εμείς ότι σημαίνει) η εναλλαγή όχι πια στην αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά στην αμερικανική κοινωνία, και άλλη όχι πια στην ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Και επίσης πρέπει να μαντέψουμε, πράγμα αδύνατον, αν ο συγγραφέας είναι όντως "φεμινιστής" ή απλώς φυλάει τα καπούλια του από τους "φεμινιστές", και αναλόγως να μεταφράσουμε· όπερ άτοπον, λέω εγώ.
Το ότι η 50-50 εναλλαγή μοιάζει πιο φυσική στην αμερικάνικη κοινωνία απ' ό,τι στην ελληνική, μήπως θα μπορούσε να "αποδοθεί" στο ελληνικό μετάφρασμα με μια αναλογία 66-33; Ακούγεται γελοίο, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο ο συγγραφέας κρατάει πραγματικά ζυγαριά. Όσο και αν η ελληνική και η αμερικάνικη ζυγαριά είναι διαφορετικές, μπορεί αυτό να φτάσει μέχρι την πλήρη κατάργηση της ελληνικής; Γιατί βέβαια, ένα 100-0 τι άλλο είναι; Επομένως, αν είναι θέμα αντιστοίχισης των "δόσεων", μοιραία θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία που κάπως να "αντιστοιχεί" για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη στο εφέ που κάνει το 50-50 στους Αμερικανούς.

Η τελευταία αυτή τροπή της συζήτησης μου θύμισε λίγο την άποψη ότι τα Ομηρικά έπη είναι _καλύτερο_ (όχι απλώς θεμιτό) σήμερα να αποδίδονται σε πεζό, με το επιχείρημα ότι ο πεζός λόγος είναι αυτός που αναπνέουμε, ενώ στην αρχαιότητα ανάπνεαν τον έμμετρο.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 29, 2008)

Costas said:


> Και επίσης πρέπει να μαντέψουμε, πράγμα αδύνατον, αν ο συγγραφέας είναι όντως "φεμινιστής" ή απλώς φυλάει τα καπούλια του από τους "φεμινιστές", και αναλόγως να μεταφράσουμε· όπερ άτοπον, λέω εγώ.



Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι εκ προοιμίου αδύνατο. Συνήθως καταλαβαίνεις από το όλο ύφος του συγγραφέα τι από τα δύο παίζει. Ο συγκεκριμένος, από το μικρό απόσπασμα που διάβασα, μάλλον για ισορροπιστής μου φαίνεται (αν ήταν φεμινιστής φαντάζομαι θα χρησιμοποιούσε περισσότερα she).
Οπότε, αν θες να μείνεις πιστός στην προσπάθειά του να μην κάνει διακρίσεις, θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις την εναλλαγή των γενών μία μόνο φόρα, προσεκτικά διατυπωμένα, απλά και μόνο για να δείξεις ότι ο συγγραφέας συνειδητά φροντίζει να μην αποκλείσει τις γυναίκες από τη σκέψη του ή από το αναγνωστικό κοινό του. 
Στις 4000 λέξεις ελληνικού κειμένου, μία τέτοια αναφορά μου φαίνεται αρκετή ώστε να υπενθυμίσει ότι υπάρχουν και γυναίκες στον κόσμο, χωρίς παράλληλα το κείμενο να αποκτήσει μια χροιά φεμινιστικής πολεμικής.

Αν, από την άλλη, ο συγγραφέας είναι στρατευμένος φεμινιστής και έχει γεμίσει το κείμενό του με he/she, his/hers κλπ., τότε θεωρώ ότι αν θέλεις να φανείς πιστός στην ιδεολογία του πρέπει αντίστοιχα να κρατήσεις την ίδια σύμβαση και να γράφεις αυτός/αυτή, εκείνου/εκείνης, του/της κλπ. (ίσως σε λίγο μικρότερο ποσοστό, προκειμένου να μην γίνει το κείμενο υπερβολικά δυσανάγνωστο).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 30, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Στις 4000 λέξεις ελληνικού κειμένου, μία τέτοια αναφορά μου φαίνεται αρκετή ώστε να υπενθυμίσει ότι υπάρχουν και γυναίκες στον κόσμο.



Mάλλον ότι υπάρχουν και μεταμοντέρνες γλωσσικές μόδες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2008)

Έβαλα στο Γκουγκλ:

```
μαθητής καθηγητής site:greek-language.gr/
```
 και πήρα σαν αποτέλεσμα 314 σελίδες.

Έβαλα:

```
μαθητής μαθήτρια καθηγητής καθηγήτρια  site:greek-language.gr/
```
 και πήρα 8 σελίδες.

Αυτό μου δείχνει, χοντρικά, ότι στην «Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα» δεν επιμένουν πολλοί / πολύ στο παιχνίδι των ισορροπιών.
Το πρώτο εύρημα και στις δύο αναζητήσεις είναι αυτή η σελίδα για την αξιολόγηση της γραπτής έκφρασης (σημαδιακό το θέμα):

Διαβάζεις, αρχή αρχή:[…] την αξιολόγηση της γραπτής έκφρασης του μαθητή, και μάλιστα της γραπτής έκφρασης που παράγει ο μαθητής στην τάξη. Όπως συμβαίνει σε κάθε διδακτική ή ερευνητική πρόταση, ο καθηγητής κρατάει εκείνα που ταιριάζουν στο επίπεδο και στις ανάγκες της τάξης του.
​Η κυρία Κυριακή Αδαλόγλου, που έγραψε το κείμενο, μας δείχνει ότι δεν σκοπεύει να τηρήσει ισορροπίες. Και πουθενά στο κείμενο δεν θα βρούμε «καθηγήτριες» (σε κανένα πρόσωπο ή αριθμό) και πουθενά «μαθήτριες» (στον πληθυντικό). Να όμως που ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται μια _μαθήτρια_. Είναι η μαθήτρια ενός συγκεκριμένου παραδείγματος. Μόνο όταν αναφέρεται στο συγκεκριμένο άτομο εμφανίζεται το θηλυκό γένος. Θα πρέπει να αξιολογήσουμε αρνητικά τη γραπτή έκφραση της κυρίας Αδαλόγλου;

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε προσπάθεια για συνεχή συναναφορά των θηλυκών των επίκοινων ονομάτων θα είχε ένα τραγελαφικό αποτέλεσμα (το συμφωνήσαμε αυτό). Το ερώτημα είναι (α) κατά πόσο, σε ένα πρωτότυπο ελληνικό κείμενο, δείχνει ευαισθησία το να παίξουμε ένα παιχνίδι ισορροπιών, αναφέροντας σκόρπια _μαθήτρια/-ες_ αντί για _μαθητή/-ές_ και _καθηγήτρια/-ιες_ αντί για _καθηγητή/-ές_ και (β) πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το κείμενο του Αμερικανού καθηγητή.

Από την αρχή η άποψή μου ήταν ότι, αν ξαφνικά στη ροή του κειμένου σου χώσεις ένα ξεκάρφωτο _μαθήτρια_ (με τη γενική σημασία), ο αναγνώστης θα σταθεί, θα αναρωτηθεί πώς προέκυψε αυτό στα καλά καθούμενα, θα συμπεράνει ενδεχομένως ότι θέλεις να δώσεις αυτή τη διάσταση (ενώ ξέρει ότι η συνήθης προσέγγιση σε κάποια κείμενα ακολουθεί τη φόρμουλα «ο μαθητής ή η μαθήτρια») και θα σου απονείμει (α) εύσημο γλωσσικής ευαισθησίας ή (β) παράσημο γλωσσικής φοβικότητας. Αν καταφέρεις και το κάνεις με τρόπο που να μην ενοχλήσει, έχει καλώς. Νομίζω ότι έχει ήδη αναφερθεί η περίπτωση του υποθετικού: «αν μια μαθήτρια…» — αν και τότε μπορεί να αναρωτηθεί ο αναγνώστης γιατί επέλεξες το θηλυκό για το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, ιδιαίτερα αν το παράδειγμα δεν είναι ουδέτερο στο νόημά του.

Εγώ προσωπικά, στο αγγλικό κείμενο, βρίσκω έξυπνο το παιχνίδι με τα ουσιαστικά κ.λπ., αλλά έχω αντίρρηση για εκείνο το she. Θα μπορούσε να είναι σκέτο he ή άλλο ένα, το δεύτερο σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο, he or she. Προσοχή όμως: αυτός δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αλλάξει και το diner. Εμείς θα έπρεπε να αναφερθούμε πρώτα σε «πελάτισσα» για να φτάσουμε στο she (που εδώ δεν μας απασχολεί, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε «αυτή» — θα μας απασχολούσε σε άλλη περίπτωση, αν είχαμε π.χ. κτητικό). Οπότε θα αναρωτηθούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα υπόλοιπα επίκοινα (traveler, diner, patron, regular, stranger, visitor, table companion, burger lover, consumer κ.λπ.). Θα γίνουμε βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως; Εκεί που αυτός έχει ένα she (αν δεν είναι λάθος), εμείς να φέρουμε πεντέξι θηλυκά στη μέση;

Ο δικός μου τρόπος να δείξω σεβασμό στο ύφος του συγγραφέα θα ήταν με την κατάργηση όχι μόνο του she αλλά και του he or she. Όλα αρσενικά, όλα στο γενικό γένος. Το πολύ πολύ να έβαζα καμιά _ταβερνιάρισσα_. Αλλά θηλυκό του _εστιάτορα_ δεν θα έβαζα. Εκτός αν ήθελα να προκαλέσω με _εστιατόρισσα_ ή, αν πάμε στον Αριστοφάνη, με την _πανδοκεύτρια_ Πλαθάνη. :)

Τι εννοώ με την «ασυνέπεια» που προβλημάτισε τον Κώστα: ασυνέπεια είναι στο πρώτο σύστημα («ο μαθητής ή η μαθήτρια») να μην τα κάνεις όλα έτσι (και αν τα κάνεις όλα έτσι, τραγέλαφος, το είπαμε). Αυτό εννοούσα. Αλλά, στο δεύτερο σύστημα, ασυνέπεια θα είναι ο διακριτικός χειρισμός του θέματος στο πρωτότυπο, που το επιτρέπει λόγω αγγλικής, να γίνεται προκλητικός λόγω ελληνικής.


----------



## anef (Jan 16, 2009)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα με αφορμή ένα κάπως πιο πρόσφατο ποστ του Zazula αλλού περί πολιτικής ορθότητας και δήλωσης και των δύο γενών (το ποστ δεν το βρίσκω και ελπίζω να θυμάμαι καλά ότι ήταν του Zazula, πάντως απαντάω εδώ γιατί εκείνο το νήμα ήταν άσχετο).

Δεν θεωρώ σε καμιά περίπτωση πολιτική ορθότητα την ανάγκη δήλωσης του θηλυκού και αρσενικού γένους στο λόγο, την ανάγκη δηλ. να γίνουν πιο «ορατές» οι γυναίκες στη γλώσσα. Το αίτημα αυτό έχει ρίζες και στην πραγματικότητα και στη γλωσσολογία και συγκεκριμένα την κοινωνιογλωσσολογία. 

Η πραγματικότητα είναι σαφές (στους περισσότερους) ότι έχει αλλάξει. Πολύ περισσότερες γυναίκες σε επαγγέλματα κατεξοχήν «αντρικά» και γενικά μεγαλύτερη παρουσία των γυναικών παντού (π.χ. γυναίκες οδηγοί, ή sopherines;)). Η λέξη «δεσποινίς» δεν ψυχορραγεί λόγω πολιτικής ορθότητας, ειδικά στο δημόσιο λόγο, αλλά (και) γιατί άλλαξαν εν μέρει οι στάσεις μας απέναντι στο ζήτημα και στη θέση της γυναίκας. 

Τα δεδομένα της κοινωνιογλωσσολογίας επίσης στηρίζουν κάποιες τέτοιου είδους αλλαγές στη γλώσσα από πολλές πλευρές. Παραδείγματα όπως αυτά που έγραφα πιο πάνω (είδα έναν άνθρωπο στο δρόμο) δείχνουν ότι η γενικευτική χρήση του αρσενικού στην πράξη δεν φέρνει στο μυαλό μας γυναίκες και άντρες αλλά κυρίως άντρες (και άρα συμβάλλει στην εικόνα ενός «αντρικού» κόσμου)

(Παρένθεση: Η περίπτωση της λέξης «μοντέλο» που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω είναι κάπως διαφορετική: πρώτον πρόκειται για ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό, άρα θεωρητικά χωράει περισσότερες γυναίκες και δεύτερον εκφράζει μια πραγματικότητα, ότι δηλ. οι γυναίκες μοντέλα είναι όχι μόνο πολύ περισσότερες, αλλά και πολύ πιο προβεβλημένες από τους άντρες. Δεν είναι ίδια η περίπτωση του ανθρώπου –οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι είναι γυναίκες στη γη– ούτε βέβαια άλλων ουσιαστικών αρσενικού γένους. Π.χ. η λέξη «νοσοκόμος» σε γενικευτική χρήση μας φέρνει στο νου γυναίκες; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι «νοσοκόμοι» είναι γυναίκες)

Άλλο ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, που το παίρνω από το βιβλίο «Γλώσσα-Γένος-Φύλο» (Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών, επιμέλεια Θ. Παυλίδου)
(Από έντυπο της ΕΛΠΑ, του 2000, που μιλάει συνεχώς για «τον συνδρομητή») 
Ο συνδρομητής και/ή η σύζυγος πρέπει να έχουν μαζί τους την προσωπική «χρυσή κάρτα» που θα ελεγχθεί από τον υπάλληλο της ΕΛΠΑ. 

Σε συνδυασμό λοιπόν με την αντίληψη (που δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητα του μεταμοντερνισμού, για να προλάβω αντιρρήσεις) ότι αναπαράγοντας στη γλώσσα αυτά τα σχήματα αναπαράγουμε σε ένα βαθμό και μια αντίστοιχη πραγματικότητα (όπως έλεγε παραπάνω ο lyo kalovyrnas), είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένες τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές. 

Η δική μου αντίρρηση (που εκφράστηκε και από τον Νίκελ παραπάνω) είναι ότι κάθε γλωσσικό σύστημα δεν μπορεί να στηρίξει αυτού του είδους τις αλλαγές με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Νίκελ, στα ελληνικά γίνεται πολλές φορές κουραστική η δήλωση και των δύο γενών. Στα γερμανικά, ας πούμε, μπορεί το πρόβλημα να λυθεί με τη χρήση του πληθυντικού που είναι κοινή για θηλυκά και αρσενικά. Η λύση είναι πολύ φυσική και την προσφέρει η γλώσσα στο πιάτο. Από την άλλη, το αυτονόητο ελληνικό «μεταφράστρια» δεν γίνεται αυτόματα translatress στα αγγλικά (παρά μόνο στη φεμινιστική βιβλιογραφία) ακριβώς λόγω των γνωστών γραμματικών διαφορών στις δύο γλώσσες. Η ελληνική γλώσσα εκφράζει φυσικότερα τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά. Εκεί λοιπόν, η προσπάθεια σε μια μετάφραση να εφαρμοστεί επακριβώς ο «αγγλικός» τρόπος (είτε με εναλλαγή των δύο γενών ανά πρόταση, είτε με έκφρασή τους στα ίδια ποσοστά) μου φαίνεται υπερβολική, και όταν γίνεται για πολιτικούς λόγους, μου δίνει την εντύπωση μιας «υποχρέωσης» που έχουμε να μην προδώσουμε είτε τις δικές μας αντιλήψεις είτε τις αντιλήψεις του συγγραφέα του πρωτότυπου.

Γιατί όμως συνεχίζω να λέω «του συγγραφέα» κλπ. κλπ ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις όπως εδώ που ένα του/της δεν θά 'ταν δα και πολύ κουραστικό; Ένας λόγος, νομίζω, είναι η περίσταση επικοινωνίας. Ο λόγος εδώ μοιάζει με συμβολή σε έναν διάλογο με πολλά στοιχεία προφορικότητας (όπου τα του/της είναι τελείως αφύσικα). Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που αγνοώ. Πάντως, αν είχα να γράψω οδηγίες σε φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες ενός τμήματος σίγουρα δεν θα έλεγα μόνο «ο φοιτητής αυτό» και «ο φοιτητής εκείνο» (Ειδικά στα τμήματα φιλολογίας –η πραγματικότητα που έλεγα πιο πάνω– καταντάει και γελοίο. Ένα άλλο ακόμα πιο γελοίο παράδειγμα που παραθέτει η Παυλίδου είναι το: «Ο φοιτητής έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει αναστολή φοίτησης λόγω εγκυμοσύνης»)

Τέλος, αν δούμε λίγο το βιβλίο για τη γλώσσα και το φύλο που ανέφερα παραπάνω και το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί αυτήν την πρακτική, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι τελικά δεν είναι πάντα κουραστική αυτή η χρήση, ούτε οπτικά ούτε στην ανάγνωση, ούτε και τόσο συχνή όσο νομίζουμε. Στο κάτω κάτω αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τελείως το αρσενικό με το θηλυκό και να χρησιμοποιούμε το θηλυκό σε γενικευτική χρήση (Εντάξει, πλάκα ήτανε αυτό, αν και έχει ξαναγίνει)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Ανασταίνω το νήμα με αφορμή ένα κάπως πιο πρόσφατο ποστ του Zazula αλλού περί πολιτικής ορθότητας και δήλωσης και των δύο γενών (το ποστ δεν το βρίσκω και ελπίζω να θυμάμαι καλά ότι ήταν του Zazula, πάντως απαντάω εδώ γιατί εκείνο το νήμα ήταν άσχετο).


Έγραψα εδώ ότι «έχουμε φαγωθεί όλοι μας στο όνομα μιας στρεβλής πολιτικής και καλά ορθότητας να αίρουμε τη γενική χρήση του αρσενικού ως δηλωτικού για αμφότερα τα γένη». Ναι, από τα δύο ενδεχόμενα που αναδεικνύει στους προβληματισμούς του ο nickel (γλωσσική ευαισθησία ή γλωσσική φοβικότητα), εγώ πιστεύω ότι στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων πρόκειται για το δεύτερο (και ναι, είμαι επίσης εντονότατα αλλεργικός στην αμερικανικής εισαγωγής πολιτική ορθότητα κάθε είδους).



anef said:


> Δεν θεωρώ σε καμιά περίπτωση πολιτική ορθότητα την ανάγκη δήλωσης του θηλυκού και αρσενικού γένους στο λόγο, την ανάγκη δηλ. να γίνουν πιο «ορατές» οι γυναίκες στη γλώσσα. Το αίτημα αυτό έχει ρίζες και στην πραγματικότητα και στη γλωσσολογία και συγκεκριμένα την κοινωνιογλωσσολογία.


Είναι άλλο να βοηθήσουμε να καταστούν πιο ορατές οι γυναίκες στη γλώσσα εκεί όπου χρειάζεται διότι έτσι θα υπηρετηθεί ορθότερα η ακριβολογία ή θα αρθεί κάποια αδικία, και άλλο να πάψουμε να αποδεχόμαστε έναν γραμματικό κανόνα (ότι δηλαδή το αρσενικό είναι το γενικό γένος). Και αν γίνει αγώνας να δημιουργηθούν ή να εδραιωθούν αμιγώς γυναικείες λέξεις για τα σημερινά επίκοινα ουσιαστικά (επαγγελματικά και όποια άλλα) ώστε να αντικατοπτρίζεται καλύτερα η σημερινή κατάσταση της κοινωνικής πραγματικότητας, ευχαρίστως — π.χ. να λέμε «η ΕΘΕΛ απασχολεί χίλιους οδηγούς και χίλιες οδηγίνες» αντί «χίλιους άντρες και χίλιες γυναίκες οδηγούς». Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι όσο περισσότερο προβάλλεται ένα αμιγώς γυναικείο όνομα (με την έννοια της γραμματικής) εκεί όπου μέχρι πρότινος αρκούσε η αναφορά του αντίστοιχου επίκοινου για να δηλώσει και τα δύο φύλα, τόσο περισσότερο ισχυροποιείται η σύναψη ότι το επίκοινο αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά αποκλειστικά τον άντρα.

Προσέξτε όμως και πάλι τι ήταν εκείνο που έγραψα: «η γενική χρήση του αρσενικού ως δηλωτικού για αμφότερα τα γένη». Μιλάω μοναχά για γραμματική, όπου άλλο γένος κι άλλο φύλο. Το αρσενικό _γένος_ για μένα είναι το γενικό _γένος_ — δεν είπα (ούτε το διανοούμαι, κι όποιος έτσι σκέφτεται έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα) ότι το αρσενικό _φύλο_ είναι το κυρίαρχο _φύλο_. Αλλά και δεν μπορώ άλλο τους αντίστροφους ρατσισμούς, οι οποίοι τις περισσότερες φορές καταλήγουν να γίνονται χειρότεροι του αρχικού ρατσισμού τον οποίο πάνε να άρουν ή να αντισταθμίσουν. Δηλαδή να πρέπει πλέον να ακολουθούμε τον παραλογισμό ότι γένος και φύλο ταυτίζονται, και να μετράμε αρσενικά και θηλυκά ονόματα σ' ένα κείμενο για να κατατάξουμε το συγγραφέα του σε μία στρεβλή δεοντολογική κλίμακα. Κι όποιος δεν έχει φροντίσει να φυτέψει (Τεχνητά! Εκ των υστέρων! Διακόπτοντας τον ειρμό του καθώς έγραφε! Μόνο και μόνο από φόβο μη σταμπαριστεί!) αρκετά θηλυκά να κατηγορείται για σεξισμό. Για μένα σεξισμός είναι να ταυτίζεις το γένος με το φύλο. Διότι τότε κρατάς όλες τις υψηλές αξίες για το γυναικείο φύλο! :)



Leo_Kalovyrnas said:


> Επειδή η γλώσσα δεν είναι αθώα ούτε ουδέτερη, το πώς τη χρησιμοποιούμε και αν τηρούμε τον "κανόνα" του ισχυρότερου αρσενκού γραμματικού γένους παίζει ρόλο στο αν διαιωνίζουμε αυτή την άνιση σύμβαση.


«Άνιση» σύμβαση; Γιατί; Το ότι ένα γένος εξυπηρετεί και το ρόλο του γενικού, σημαίνει την παραδοχή ότι το φύλο που αντιστοιχεί κατά κύριο λόγο στο συγκεκριμένο γένος θεωρείται ισχυρότερο του άλλου; Κι είναι επίσης άνιση η σύμβαση για την καμήλα, τη φάλαινα, την όρκα, τον πιγκουίνο, τον φυσητήρα και τόσα άλλα ζώα που βλέπουν το ένα από τα δύο φύλα τους να καταπιέζεται από το αντίθετο γένος που χρησιμοποιείται ως δηλωτικό κι εκείνου; Ή ν' αρχίσουμε να λέμε _όρκος_ την αρσενική _όρκα_;


----------



## anef (Jan 16, 2009)

Εγκυρότατοι οι προβληματισμοί, αλλά επειδή ο χρόνος που είχα να διαθέσω για σήμερα τελείωσε:), θα επιχειρήσω να δώσω κάποιες απαντήσεις άλλη ώρα ή μέρα (ελπίζω όχι χρόνο).


----------



## dipylos (Jan 16, 2009)

Ίσως πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε αν μπορεί να περάσει στα Ελληνικά κάποιο αντίστοιχο του αγγλικού "they/them/their" με την ενική του χρήση: "Ι went out with a friend, but _they_ are not fond of restaurants so we saw a movie". Όπου το they σημαίνει he/she.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε αν μπορεί να περάσει στα Ελληνικά κάποιο αντίστοιχο του αγγλικού "they/them/their" με την ενική του χρήση: "Ι went out with a friend, but _they_ are not fond of restaurants so we saw a movie". Όπου το they σημαίνει he/she.


Εφόσον χρησιμοποιούμε έναρθρο ουσιαστικό, δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφύγουμε τον προσδιορισμό του φύλου. Ακόμα και πληθυντικό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε, πάλι θα έχουμε γένη.
Προσωπικά, με καλύπτει απόλυτα η τοποθέτηση του Ζάζουλα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ή ν' αρχίσουμε να λέμε _όρκος_ την αρσενική _όρκα_;


Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσει κανείς σε σχέση με όλα αυτά τα ωραία και χρήσιμα που καταθέσατε εδώ;

Το πρόβλημα με τα ζώα το αντιμετωπίζουν έντονα οι μεταφραστές παιδικής λογοτεχνίας και θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κοιτούσαμε κάποια στιγμή τις ευρηματικές λύσεις που έχουν δώσει.

Δυσκολίες συναντούμε συχνά και στις ασφυκτικές συνθήκες χώρου (αυτό συνήθως σημαίνει υπότιτλους, λογισμικό, ιστοσελίδες). Έχουμε, ας πούμε, το Valentine. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ένα σκέτο «Βαλεντίνος» ή «εκλεκτός της καρδιάς σου» και να ξεχάσεις τους άντρες που θέλουν να δείξουν την αγάπη τους στις Βαλεντίνες τους. Έτσι, η μία αγγλική λέξη γίνεται ένας τεράστιος πονοκέφαλος για τον μεταφραστή (ή τη μεταφράστρια). :)

Νομίζω ότι ο έμπειρος και μη φοβικός μεταφραστής βρίσκει λύσεις στο τέλος, ακόμα κι όταν παραδέχεται μέσα του ότι απλώς κουτσοβόλεψε τα πράγματα. Μα, θα μας άρεσε αυτή η δουλειά αν μπορούσαμε να την κάνουμε σαν ρομπότ;


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι όσο περισσότερο προβάλλεται ένα αμιγώς γυναικείο όνομα (με την έννοια της γραμματικής) εκεί όπου μέχρι πρότινος αρκούσε η αναφορά του αντίστοιχου επίκοινου για να δηλώσει και τα δύο φύλα, τόσο περισσότερο ισχυροποιείται η σύναψη ότι το επίκοινο αντιπροσωπεύει τελικά αποκλειστικά τον άντρα.


Κατά ποία λογική; Και το λες σαν αρνητικό αυτό; Μας δίνεις ένα παράδειγμα;
Δευτερευόντως: τι ακριβώς εννοείς "αμιγώς" γυναικείο;

Ο δικός μου προβληματισμός μου ως νηματανοίξαντα ήταν για τη _μετάφραση_, ή, όπως λέμε, την _απόδοση_ ενός κειμένου που χρησιμοποιεί αυτές τις σημάνσεις φύλου. Επομένως, η (ήδη τεράστια διεθνώς) συζήτηση για το πώς μιλάμε και γράφουμε _πρωτότυπα_ είναι μεν πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και συναρπαστική αλλά δεν ακουμπά το βασικό μου ερώτημα, που έχει να κάνει με το περιβόητο μεταφραστικό δίλημμα "πιστή άσκημη ή άπιστη όμορφη;"

Βεβαίως εκφράστηκαν γνώμες από πολλούς και ως προς αυτό, και ο καθένας διαλέγει αυτήν που του ταιριάζει. Εγώ θα σχολιάσω ορισμένες επί του ψητού παρατηρήσεις του nickel πάνω στο πολύ λεπτό αυτό θέμα: 


nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε προσπάθεια για συνεχή συναναφορά των θηλυκών των επίκοινων ονομάτων θα είχε ένα τραγελαφικό αποτέλεσμα (το συμφωνήσαμε αυτό). Το ερώτημα είναι (α) (...) και (β) πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το κείμενο του Αμερικανού καθηγητή.
> 
> Από την αρχή η άποψή μου ήταν ότι, αν ξαφνικά στη ροή του κειμένου σου χώσεις ένα ξεκάρφωτο _μαθήτρια_ (με τη γενική σημασία), ο αναγνώστης θα σταθεί, θα αναρωτηθεί πώς προέκυψε αυτό στα καλά καθούμενα, θα συμπεράνει ενδεχομένως ότι θέλεις να δώσεις αυτή τη διάσταση (ενώ ξέρει ότι η συνήθης προσέγγιση σε κάποια κείμενα ακολουθεί τη φόρμουλα «ο μαθητής ή η μαθήτρια») και θα σου απονείμει (α) εύσημο γλωσσικής ευαισθησίας ή (β) παράσημο γλωσσικής φοβικότητας. Αν καταφέρεις και το κάνεις με τρόπο που να μην ενοχλήσει, έχει καλώς.


Το ότι ο αναγνώστης θα σταθεί και θα αναρωτηθεί και θα νιώσει "στα καλά καθούμενα" ότι έχει ένα καρφί στον κώλο, είναι _επιθυμητό_. Το αν θα αποδώσει δε στη μεταφράστρια εύσημα ευαισθησίας ή παράσημο φοβικότητας θα εξαρτηθεί άραγε από αμιγώς _μεταφραστικούς_ προβληματισμούς ή από τις απόψεις του για το πώς πρέπει να χειριζόμαστε το θέμα του φύλου/γένους σε _πρωτότυπο λόγο_; Όσο για τον όρο της "μη ενόχλησης" της αναγνώστριας, είναι πολύ σχετικός, γιατί διαφορετικοί αναγνώστες ενοχλούνται από διαφορετικά πράγματα, προκειμένου μάλιστα για ένα θέμα όπως ετούτο. Υπάρχει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ιδανικός/ική αναγνώστης/τρια; Τι φύλου είναι; τι απόψεων περί τα ζητήματα φύλου; κλπ. κλπ. Αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα δεν ενοχλεί εσένα. Αλλά και αυτό που ενοχλεί ακόμα και την πλειονότητα ίσως είναι αυτό ακριβώς που υπερασπίζεται και προωθεί ο γράφων ή η γράφουσα. Οπότε; με ποιον στοιχιζόμαστε: με το αναγνωστικό κοινό ή με τον/τη συγγραφέα;



nickel said:


> Εγώ προσωπικά, στο αγγλικό κείμενο, βρίσκω έξυπνο το παιχνίδι με τα ουσιαστικά κ.λπ., αλλά έχω αντίρρηση για εκείνο το she. Θα μπορούσε να είναι σκέτο he ή άλλο ένα, το δεύτερο σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο, he or she. Προσοχή όμως: αυτός δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αλλάξει και το diner. Εμείς θα έπρεπε να αναφερθούμε πρώτα σε «πελάτισσα» για να φτάσουμε στο she (που εδώ δεν μας απασχολεί, δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε «αυτή» — θα μας απασχολούσε σε άλλη περίπτωση, αν είχαμε π.χ. κτητικό). Οπότε θα αναρωτηθούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα υπόλοιπα επίκοινα (traveler, diner, patron, regular, stranger, visitor, table companion, burger lover, consumer κ.λπ.). Θα γίνουμε βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως; Εκεί που αυτός έχει ένα she (αν δεν είναι λάθος), εμείς να φέρουμε πεντέξι θηλυκά στη μέση;



Πράγματι, υπάρχει θέμα ισορροπίας και αναλογικότητας μεταξύ διαφορετικών γλωσσών. Γι' αυτό κι εγώ σε παλιότερο σχόλιό μου στο ίδιο νήμα έφτασα στο σημείο να αντιπροτείνω μιαν άλλη ποσόστωση από το 50-50, όχι όμως 100-0.



nickel said:


> Ο δικός μου τρόπος να δείξω σεβασμό στο ύφος του συγγραφέα θα ήταν με την κατάργηση όχι μόνο του she αλλά και του he or she. Όλα αρσενικά, όλα στο γενικό γένος. Το πολύ πολύ να έβαζα καμιά _ταβερνιάρισσα_. Αλλά θηλυκό του _εστιάτορα_ δεν θα έβαζα. Εκτός αν ήθελα να προκαλέσω με _εστιατόρισσα_ ή, αν πάμε στον Αριστοφάνη, με την _πανδοκεύτρια_ Πλαθάνη. :)
> 
> Τι εννοώ με την «ασυνέπεια» που προβλημάτισε τον Κώστα: (...) στο δεύτερο σύστημα, ασυνέπεια θα είναι ο διακριτικός χειρισμός του θέματος στο πρωτότυπο, που το επιτρέπει λόγω αγγλικής, να γίνεται προκλητικός λόγω ελληνικής.



Εδώ η αδυναμία τήρησης της αναλογίας 50-50 δεν οδηγεί στην αναζήτηση μιας άλλης "διακριτικής" αναλογίας, ή ίσως και σε άλλες λύσεις, όπως ένα γένος σε μια παράγραφο ή ενότητα, άλλο γένος σε άλλη παράγραφο ή ενότητα, ή κάποιας τέλος πάντων που να εναλλάσσει τα δύο γένη, σε ένδειξη σεβασμού προς το πρωτότυπο, αλλά, για τον nickel, "ο δικός [του] τρόπος να δείξ[ει] σεβασμό στο ύφος του συγγραφέα θα ήταν με την κατάργηση όχι μόνο του she αλλά και του he or she. Όλα αρσενικά, όλα στο γενικό γένος". Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς η αλεξάνδρεια αυτή λύση του γόρδιου δεσμού με ένα παραδοσιακότατο 100-0 μπορεί να αποτελεί "έκφραση σεβασμού στο ύφος του συγγραφέα", το οποίο ύφος, ας σημειωθεί, μπορεί να είναι και ολόκληρη ιδεολογία. [Βέβαια ο nickel στο τέλος βάζει νερό στο κρασί του από την κανάτα τής _ταβερνιάρισσας_ :)]

Κάτι προτελευταίο, που αφορά και το σχόλιο του zazula. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει μία υποδιαίρεση του προβλήματος σε εμφανίσεις ενικού και σε εμφανίσεις πληθυντικού αριθμού. Είμαι πιο υποχωρητικός στη χρήση του αρσενικού ως κοινού γένους στον πληθυντικό, εκτός και αν υπερτερούν τα θηλυκά (είχα τάξη με 7 κοπέλες και έναν νεαρό και τους έλεγα "Λοιπόν! είστε έτοιμες; να ξεκινήσουμε;"), και πιο ανένδοτος υπέρ της εναλλαγής του γένους όταν το ουσιαστικό είναι στον ενικό. Ο ενικός σχηματίζει στο μυαλό μας την εικόνα ενός μεμονωμένου, έμφυλου, προσώπου: μαθητή/τριας, εστιάτορα/ισσας, κλπ. Δε σχηματίζει στο μυαλό μας την εικόνα ενός ψιλοάμορφου πλήθους με ακαθόριστη κατανομή φύλου, όπως ο πληθυντικός. Άρα στον ενικό είμαι προσωπικά πολύ πιο πεπεισμένος οπαδός της εναλλαγής (μιλώντας πάντα για μετάφραση όπου στο πρωτότυπο υπάρχει εναλλαγή).

Και κάτι τελευταίο: το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλες τις γλώσσες, και γι' αυτό δεν άνοιξα το νήμα στο English-Greek Queries. Το σλόγκαν της Σεγκολέν Ρουαγιάλ, ας πούμε, ήταν La France Présidente, ή μια γυναίκα συγγραφέας λέγεται auteure. Υπάρχει και η πείρα που μας έρχεται από τέτοιες γλώσσες, οι οποίες μπορεί μορφολογικά να είναι και αυτές πιο μπελαλίδικες από τα αγγλικά, όπως τα ελληνικά λίγο-πολύ. Επομένως και οι ισορροπίες, η "διακριτικότητα" των αποδόσεων, οι ενστάσεις "προκλητικότητάς" τους κλπ. κυμαίνονται από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα, από το ένα γλωσσικό ζεύγος στο άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Κατά ποία λογική; Και το λες σαν αρνητικό αυτό; Μας δίνεις ένα παράδειγμα;
> Δευτερευόντως: τι ακριβώς εννοείς "αμιγώς" γυναικείο;


"Αμιγώς" γυναικείο εννοώ το όνομα που αναμφίβολα αντιστοιχεί στο θηλυκό φύλο (κι όχι που είναι απλά θηλυκού γένους), όπως για παράδειγμα η _διπλωμάτισσα_ — δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναφέρεται σε άντρα. Εκείνο που λέω είναι ότι αν οπουδήποτε μέχρι σήμερα μας αρκούσε να πούμε «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες οι οποίοι είναι τοποθετημένοι σε θέσεις εξωτερικού» εννοώντας όλους τους διπλωμάτες ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, τώρα λέμε υποχρεωτικά «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες και οι διπλωμάτισσες οι οποίοι είναι τοποθετημένοι και οι οποίες είναι τοποθετημένες σε θέσεις εξωτερικού» (και τελοσπάντων εάν αρχίσουμε όπου μέχρι σήμερα ήταν αρκετό ένα «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες» να το αλλάζουμε τώρα σε «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες και όλες οι διπλωμάτισσες»), τότε πλέον φρονώ ότι θα χαθεί η δυνατότητα του αρσενικού γένους να χρησιμοποιείται και ως το γενικό γένος διότι θα το βλέπουμε μόνο αντάμα με ένα δηλωτικό _αποκλειστικά_ τού γυναικείου φύλου — οπότε δεν θα μπορεί τούτο να σημαίνει τίποτ' άλλο παρά μόνον ότι αυτό, το αρσενικό γένος, είναι αντίστοιχα δηλωτικό _αποκλειστικά_ του αντρικού φύλου (άντε και των αναποφάσιστων).

Ο λόγος που θεωρώ ότι αυτό που προανέφερα (το να αποψιλωθεί, δηλαδή, το αρσενικό γένος από τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείται ως γενικό γένος) αποτελεί αρνητική εξέλιξη είναι επειδή πιστεύω ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είχε κάποιο λόγο που διαθέτει πρόβλεψη για γενικό γένος, για δυνατότητα διατύπωσης χωρίς χροιά ή πλαίσιο ή προσδιορισμό φύλου. Συχνά χρειάζεται να είμαστε λιτοί ή σύντομοι ή πυκνοί στην έκφρασή μας, και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το να διαθέτουμε στον γλωσσικό μας εργαλειοφόρο ένα εργαλείο όπως το γενικό γένος, που μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δηλώσουμε με μια λέξη και χωρίς αμφιβολίες κάτι που να καλύπτει αμφότερα τα φύλα ή που μας επιτρέπει να μην ενδιαφερόμαστε καν για ποιο φύλο μιλάμε, είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο. Αν το χάσουμε, θα καταλήξουμε να λέμε «όλοι οι καλοί και όλες οι καλές χωρούνε» ή «όλοι και όλες οι καλοί και οι καλές χωρούνε» ή «χίλιοι καλοί και χίλιες καλές χωρούνε» ή «πεντακόσιοι καλοί και πεντακόσιες καλές χωρούνε» (για να μην υπερβούμε το όριο χωρητικότητας) ή «τετρακόσιοι ογδόντα δύο καλοί και πεντακόσιες δεκαοχτώ καλές χωρούνε» (για να είμαστε σύμφωνοι με την ανισοκατανομή των δύο φύλων στον γενικό πληθυσμό) ή «πεντακόσιες δεκαοχτώ καλές και τετρακόσιοι ογδόντα δύο καλοί χωρούνε» (για να μην προηγείται το αντρικό φύλο διαιωνίζοντας χιλιετίες ολάκερες καταπίεσης — άλλωστε το να προηγούνται οι κυρίες αποτελεί στοιχειώδη ένδειξη αβρότητας). :)



Costas said:


> Ο δικός μου προβληματισμός μου ως νηματανοίξαντα ήταν για τη _μετάφραση_, ή, όπως λέμε, την _απόδοση_ ενός κειμένου που χρησιμοποιεί αυτές τις σημάνσεις φύλου. Επομένως, η (ήδη τεράστια διεθνώς) συζήτηση για το πώς μιλάμε και γράφουμε _πρωτότυπα_ είναι μεν πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και συναρπαστική αλλά δεν ακουμπά το βασικό μου ερώτημα, που έχει να κάνει με το περιβόητο μεταφραστικό δίλημμα "πιστή άσκημη ή άπιστη όμορφη;"


Παρότι εγώ μπήκα στην κουβέντα επειδή αναφέρθηκε το όνομά μου (κάτι σαν τους πολιτικούς —και τις πολιτικούς— που τηλεφωνούν στα δελτία ειδήσεων επειδή κάτι ειπώθηκε για αυτούς —ή για αυτές— ένα πράμα), κι έτσι δεν καταπιάστηκα και με το βασικό προβληματισμό του νηματανοίξαντος, δεν παύει να αποτελεί ένα καίριο ερώτημα που μας βασανίζει συχνά — και ποτέ δεν είν' αργά να πούμε όλοι (και όλες) τη γνώμη μας.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το σκόπιμο φύτεμα αμφοτέρων των γενών σε ένα κείμενο με μοναδικό σκοπό να μη φαίνεται ότι ευνοούνται μόνο οι άντρες, η προσπάθεια ισοκατανομής των εμφανιζόμενων λέξεων και στα δύο γένη για να μη σταμπαριστεί ο ή η συγγραφέας ως σεξιστής ή σεξίστρια, είναι ένα φαινόμενο που μας εισάγεται κυρίως από την αγγλική γλώσσα. Επομένως οφειλουμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ως έναν ακόμη αγγλισμό. Αν ακούγεται αφύσικος ή προσκρούει στο γλωσσικό μας αισθητήριο, ή αν έχουμε εμείς κάτι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διαφοροποιημένο αλλά γνήσια ελληνικό, τότε τον αγνοούμε. Αν χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε για να αποδώσει το ουσιαστικό πνεύμα του κειμένου ή τις προθέσεις του συγγραφέα, ή αν είναι τόσο πετυχημένος που κι εμείς έτσι πιστεύουμε ότι θα το λέγαμε αν δεν μας είχαν προλάβει οι αγγλόφωνοι, τότε τον διατηρούμε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το ότι ο αναγνώστης θα σταθεί και θα αναρωτηθεί και θα νιώσει "στα καλά καθούμενα" ότι έχει ένα καρφί στον κώλο, είναι _επιθυμητό_.


Για τον κατασκευαστή καρφιών, υποθέτω. :)



> Είμαι πιο υποχωρητικός στη χρήση του αρσενικού ως κοινού γένους στον πληθυντικό, εκτός και αν υπερτερούν τα θηλυκά (είχα τάξη με 7 κοπέλες και έναν νεαρό και τους έλεγα "Λοιπόν! είστε έτοιμες; να ξεκινήσουμε;")


Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση λες στον νεαρό σε θεωρώ κοπέλα.
Αν έλεγες "Λοιπον! είστε έτοιμοι;" = "είστε έτοιμα τα μέλη της τάξης μου;"


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Για τον κατασκευαστή καρφιών, υποθέτω. :)


Όσες και όσοι, καλώς ή κακώς, άρχισαν, στην Αμερική ή όπου αλλού, να αλλάζουν τον κανόνα του αρσενικού ως κοινού γένους πριν από κάποιες δεκαετίες, σαφώς και το έκαναν συνειδητά, ως κατασκευαστές καρφιών. That's exactly the point! :)



tsioutsiou said:


> Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση λες στον νεαρό σε θεωρώ κοπέλα.
> Αν έλεγες "Λοιπον! είστε έτοιμοι;" = "είστε έτοιμα τα μέλη της τάξης μου;"


Μα ήταν 7 εκείνες και ένας αυτός! Αν ήταν ανάποδα, και έλεγα "Λοιπόν! είστε έτοιμοι;", γιατί να μη νοιώσει η μία κοπέλα ότι την αποκαλώ άντρα; Γιατί ό ένας άντρας νιώθει προσβεβλημένος μέσα σε μια γυναικεία θάλασσα, αν ακουστεί θηλυκό γένος, και μια γυναίκα πρέπει να νοιώθει τελείως άνετα μέσα σε μια αντρική θάλασσα, αν ακουστεί αρσενικό γένος; Ενάντια σε τέτοιες ακριβώς λογικές ξεκίνησε η όλη υπόθεση της αμφισβήτησης.


Zazula said:


> Εκείνο που λέω είναι ότι αν οπουδήποτε μέχρι σήμερα μας αρκούσε να πούμε «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες οι οποίοι είναι τοποθετημένοι σε θέσεις εξωτερικού» εννοώντας όλους τους διπλωμάτες ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, τώρα λέμε υποχρεωτικά «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες και οι διπλωμάτισσες οι οποίοι είναι τοποθετημένοι και οι οποίες είναι τοποθετημένες σε θέσεις εξωτερικού» (και τελοσπάντων εάν αρχίσουμε όπου μέχρι σήμερα ήταν αρκετό ένα «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες» να το αλλάζουμε τώρα σε «όλοι οι διπλωμάτες και όλες οι διπλωμάτισσες»), τότε πλέον φρονώ ότι θα χαθεί η δυνατότητα του αρσενικού γένους να χρησιμοποιείται και ως το γενικό γένος διότι θα το βλέπουμε μόνο αντάμα με ένα δηλωτικό _αποκλειστικά_ τού γυναικείου φύλου — οπότε δεν θα μπορεί τούτο να σημαίνει τίποτ' άλλο παρά μόνον ότι αυτό, το αρσενικό γένος, είναι αντίστοιχα δηλωτικό _αποκλειστικά_ του αντρικού φύλου (άντε και των αναποφάσιστων).


Κατάλαβα. Υπάρχει όμως και άλλο σενάριο: η εναλλαγή αρσενικού και θηλυκού, και μάλιστα στον πληθυντικό (βλ. το προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου), σε συνδυασμό με την κοινωνική ανέλιξη των γυναικών, μπορεί να αμβλύνει την ίδια την έννοια του κυρίαρχου γραμματικού γένους για τη δήλωση ενός μικτού πλήθους, και έτσι να μπορεί στο μέλλον να χρησιμοποιείται για να το δηλώσει οποιοδήποτε γραμματικό γένος στον πληθυντικό. Να λες δηλαδή είτε "οι διπλωμάτες" είτε "οι διπλωμάτισσες" (όχι και τα δύο μαζί), και να έχεις την αίσθηση με το καθένα ξεχωριστά ότι πρόκειται για ένα πλήθος μικτού γένους.


Zazula said:


> Ο λόγος που θεωρώ ότι αυτό που προανέφερα (το να αποψιλωθεί, δηλαδή, το αρσενικό γένος από τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείται ως γενικό γένος) αποτελεί αρνητική εξέλιξη είναι επειδή πιστεύω ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είχε κάποιο λόγο που διαθέτει πρόβλεψη για γενικό γένος, για δυνατότητα διατύπωσης χωρίς χροιά ή πλαίσιο ή προσδιορισμό φύλου.Συχνά χρειάζεται να είμαστε λιτοί ή σύντομοι ή πυκνοί στην έκφρασή μας, και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το να διαθέτουμε στον γλωσσικό μας εργαλειοφόρο ένα εργαλείο όπως το γενικό γένος, που μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δηλώσουμε με μια λέξη και χωρίς αμφιβολίες κάτι που να καλύπτει αμφότερα τα φύλα ή που μας επιτρέπει να μην ενδιαφερόμαστε καν για ποιο φύλο μιλάμε, είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο.


Δε νομίζω πως αφορά μόνο την ελληνική γλώσσα αυτό. Όλες οι γλώσσες έχουν γενικό γένος, και όσες ξέρω εγώ τουλάχιστον διάλεξαν (όλως τυχαίως...) το αρσενικό. Και η αγγλική έχει γενικό γένος. Απλώς αμφισβητείται, αυτό είναι το ζουμί της υπόθεσης.


Zazula said:


> Αν το χάσουμε, θα καταλήξουμε να λέμε «όλοι οι καλοί και όλες οι καλές χωρούνε» ή «όλοι και όλες οι καλοί και οι καλές χωρούνε» ή «χίλιοι καλοί και χίλιες καλές χωρούνε» ή «πεντακόσιοι καλοί και πεντακόσιες καλές χωρούνε» (για να μην υπερβούμε το όριο χωρητικότητας) ή «τετρακόσιοι ογδόντα δύο καλοί και πεντακόσιες δεκαοχτώ καλές χωρούνε» (για να είμαστε σύμφωνοι με την ανισοκατανομή των δύο φύλων στον γενικό πληθυσμό) ή «πεντακόσιες δεκαοχτώ καλές και τετρακόσιοι ογδόντα δύο καλοί χωρούνε» (για να μην προηγείται το αντρικό φύλο διαιωνίζοντας χιλιετίες ολάκερες καταπίεσης


Ισχύει και εδώ ό,τι είπα παραπάνω. Ένα γένος, εναλλασσόμενο, με αμφότερα να έχουν το αναγκαίο στάτους να δηλώσουν το μικτό πλήθος. Είναι θέμα στάτους. Η χρήση του αρσενικού ως κοινού γένους *δεν* ξεκίνησε για πρακτικούς λόγους, αλλά για καθαρά κοινωνικούς!


Zazula said:


> — άλλωστε το να προηγούνται οι κυρίες αποτελεί στοιχειώδη ένδειξη αβρότητας). :)


Πώς θα σου φανεί αν μια κυρία ξεκινήσει με το αρσενικό και δηλώσει στη συνέχεια ότι το κάνει από στοιχειώδη ένδειξη αβρότητας; :)


Zazula said:


> Παρότι εγώ μπήκα στην κουβέντα επειδή αναφέρθηκε το όνομά μου (κάτι σαν τους πολιτικούς —και τις πολιτικούς— που τηλεφωνούν στα δελτία ειδήσεων επειδή κάτι ειπώθηκε για αυτούς —ή για αυτές— ένα πράμα), κι έτσι δεν καταπιάστηκα και με το βασικό προβληματισμό του νηματανοίξαντος, δεν παύει να αποτελεί ένα καίριο ερώτημα που μας βασανίζει συχνά — και ποτέ δεν είν' αργά να πούμε όλοι (και όλες) τη γνώμη μας.


Φυσικά, αλίμονο! Απλώς, ήθελα να εστιάσω στο πρόβλημα της μετάφρασης ενός κειμένου το οποίο, ανεξάρτητα από τα δικά μας γούστα, έχει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά. Πράγμα που με φέρνει στο τελευταίο σου κομμάτι:


Zazula said:


> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το σκόπιμο φύτεμα αμφοτέρων των γενών σε ένα κείμενο με μοναδικό σκοπό να μη φαίνεται ότι ευνοούνται μόνο οι άντρες, η προσπάθεια ισοκατανομής των εμφανιζόμενων λέξεων και στα δύο γένη για να μη σταμπαριστεί ο ή η συγγραφέας ως σεξιστής ή σεξίστρια, είναι ένα φαινόμενο που μας εισάγεται κυρίως από την αγγλική γλώσσα. Επομένως οφειλουμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ως έναν ακόμη αγγλισμό. Αν ακούγεται αφύσικος ή προσκρούει στο γλωσσικό μας αισθητήριο, ή αν έχουμε εμείς κάτι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διαφοροποιημένο αλλά γνήσια ελληνικό, τότε τον αγνοούμε. Αν χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε για να αποδώσει το ουσιαστικό πνεύμα του κειμένου ή τις προθέσεις του συγγραφέα, ή αν είναι τόσο πετυχημένος που κι εμείς έτσι πιστεύουμε ότι θα το λέγαμε αν δεν μας είχαν προλάβει οι αγγλόφωνοι, τότε τον διατηρούμε.


Πολύ καίριο αυτό το *"Επομένως οφείλουμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ως έναν ακόμη αγγλισμό"*, αλλά διαφωνώ. Εδώ δεχόμαστε, έστω κάποιοι, το τελικό -ς στον πληθυντικό αγγλικών εισαγόμενων λέξεων, και ουσιαστικά το ενσωματώνουμε εκόντες άκοντες στη γραμματική μας· και θα θεωρήσω αγγλισμό το ζήτημα του παρόντος νήματος, που είναι φαινόμενο κυρίως κοινωνικό και έπειτα γλωσσικό; Εκτός κι αν το εννοήσω ως "πολιτισμικό αγγλισμό", αλλά τότε δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Τότε σχεδόν όλα στην Ελλάδα από το 1453 και μετά είναι ξενισμοί ––ξενόφερτα ήθη και έθιμα, όπως λένε οι συντηρητικοί.


----------



## anef (Jan 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Προσέξτε όμως και πάλι τι ήταν εκείνο που έγραψα: «η γενική χρήση του αρσενικού ως δηλωτικού για αμφότερα τα γένη». Μιλάω μοναχά για γραμματική, όπου άλλο γένος κι άλλο φύλο. Το αρσενικό _γένος_ για μένα είναι το γενικό _γένος_ — δεν είπα (ούτε το διανοούμαι, κι όποιος έτσι σκέφτεται έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα) ότι το αρσενικό _φύλο_ είναι το κυρίαρχο _φύλο_. Αλλά και δεν μπορώ άλλο τους αντίστροφους ρατσισμούς, οι οποίοι τις περισσότερες φορές καταλήγουν να γίνονται χειρότεροι του αρχικού ρατσισμού τον οποίο πάνε να άρουν ή να αντισταθμίσουν. Δηλαδή να πρέπει πλέον να ακολουθούμε τον παραλογισμό ότι γένος και φύλο ταυτίζονται, και να μετράμε αρσενικά και θηλυκά ονόματα σ' ένα κείμενο για να κατατάξουμε το συγγραφέα του σε μία στρεβλή δεοντολογική κλίμακα. Κι όποιος δεν έχει φροντίσει να φυτέψει (Τεχνητά! Εκ των υστέρων! Διακόπτοντας τον ειρμό του καθώς έγραφε! Μόνο και μόνο από φόβο μη σταμπαριστεί!) αρκετά θηλυκά να κατηγορείται για σεξισμό. Για μένα σεξισμός είναι να ταυτίζεις το γένος με το φύλο. Διότι τότε κρατάς όλες τις υψηλές αξίες για το γυναικείο φύλο! :)



Επιστρέφω με δυο-τρεις παρατηρήσεις (στα περισσότερα με κάλυψε ο Costas). 

- *Η σχέση γραμματικού γένους και βιολογικού φύλου*. 
Εδώ πρέπει να γίνει μια διάκριση: μιλάμε μόνο για ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν *έμψυχα *όντα, όχι άψυχα, και μάλιστα για όσα δηλώνουν άνθρωπο. Ας μην παραβιάζουμε ανοιχτές θύρες: κανείς δεν είπε να λέμε _ο/η δρόμος _ή _οι γάιδαροι και οι γαϊδάρες_.
Λέει λοιπόν ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη γραμματική του: «Τα ονόματα των ανθρώπων και των ζώων είναι συνήθως αρσενικά όταν σημαίνουν αρσενικά όντα και θηλυκά όταν σημαίνουν θηλυκά όντα».

Σε μια πιο συστηματική μελέτη που έγινε από τις Παυλίδου, Αλβανούδη και Καραφώτη (Πρακτικά 24ης συνάντησης του Τομέα Γλωσσολογίας ΑΠΘ, 2003), μετρήθηκε το σύνολο των ουσιαστικών που περιλαμβάνονται στο ΛΚΝ και τα συμπεράσματα ήταν, μεταξύ άλλων, τα εξής: α) Τα περισσότερα ουσιαστικά είναι γένους θηλυκού β) Το θηλυκό αξιοποιείται ελάχιστα για να δηλώσει ανθρώπους. Ενώ δηλ. τα θηλ. ουσιαστικά είναι σχεδόν διπλάσια των αρσ., τα αρσενικά που δηλώνουν πρόσωπο είναι περίπου δύο φορές περισσότερα από τα αντίστοιχα θηλυκά γ) Το γραμματικό γένος ευθυγραμμίζεται με το βιολογικό φύλο. Στην περίπτωση του προσώπου, το γραμματικό γένος δεν είναι αυθαίρετο, αλλά σημασιολογικά αιτιολογημένο. 

Σε λεξιλογικό επίπεδο λοιπόν είναι φανερό ότι η γλώσσα είναι αντρική υπόθεση όσον αφορά τα πρόσωπα. Σε επίπεδο γλωσσικής χρήσης, η γενικευτική χρήση του αρσενικού ανοίγει την ψαλίδα ακόμη περισσότερο. Και εδώ να ξαναπώ ότι, μπορεί η γραμματική να λέει ότι το αρσενικό είναι το «δυνατότερο προσωπικό γένος» αφού «παριστάνουμε με αυτό όχι μόνο πρόσωπα αρσενικού γένους παρά και γενικά ένα πρόσωπο, όταν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαιτέρως το γένος του» (Τριανταφυλλίδης), αλλά στην πράξη, στη γλωσσική χρήση, αυτό δεν συμβαίνει (βλ. παραπάνω παράδειγμα από ΕΛΠΑ όπου η γενικευτική χρήση οδήγησε τον συντάκτη ή τη συντάκτρια να μας πει ουσιαστικά -ακολουθώντας τη γραμματική- ότι και ο συνδρομητής και η συνδρομήτρια έχουν υποχρεωτικά γυναίκα σύζυγο. Δεν το έκανε επίτηδες για να υποβαθμίσει τις γυναίκες. Απλά, εφόσον έλεγε σε όλο το παραπάνω κείμενο «ο συνδρομητής έτσι» και «ο συνδρομητής αλλιώς», λογικότατα κάποια στιγμή όταν χρειάστηκε, αυτός ο υποτίθεται άφυλος και γενικός συνδρομητής φόρεσε παντελόνια και απέκτησε σύζυγο – εκτός αν είναι τόσο προχωρημένοι στην ΕΛΠΑ και μιλάνε για λεσβιακά ζευγάρια. Τα σχετικά παραδείγματα είναι άφθονα στη βιβλιογραφία).

- *Σεξισμός*. Όποιος δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη δήλωση και του θηλυκού δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σεξιστής. Αντίστροφα, όπου δηλώνονται και τα δύο γένη δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα απουσιάζει ο σεξισμός. Αν το περιεχόμενο είναι σεξιστικό, τότε δεν σώζεται με τίποτα. 

Στην Ελλάδα η δήλωση και των δύο γενών είναι, νομίζω, ακόμα πολύ περιορισμένη (π.χ. σε κάποια επιστημονικά κείμενα) και στρατευμένη πολιτικά (και μπορεί να μείνει και εκεί, αν και δε νομίζω). Στα αγγλικά βλέπω τη δήλωση των δύο γενών σε πολύ περισσότερα κείμενα, όπου εκεί χάνεται και ο στρατευμένος χαρακτήρας της. Μετέφραζα τις προάλλες ένα μαρκετίστικο κείμενο όπου πάντα δηλώνονταν και τα δύο γένη με _he/she_. Ταυτόχρονα όμως σε ένα σημείο ο συντάκτης (ή η συντάκτρια) αναφερόταν στους εργαζόμενους αποκαλώντας τους _girls _και _boys_. Άρα εδώ δεν έχουμε έναν πολιτικά ορθό συντάκτη κειμένου, γιατί αν ήταν έτσι θα απέφευγε αναφορές σε _αγόρια _και _κορίτσια _και θα μιλούσε για _άντρες _και _γυναίκες _ή _εργαζόμενους _και _εργαζόμενες_. Ούτε φυσικά πρόκειται για στρατευμένο, φεμινιστικό ή πολιτικό κείμενο. Έτσι, η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι σε κάποια είδη αγγλικών κειμένων η χρήση των δύο γενών έχει "φυσιολογικοποιηθεί", και άρα δεν είναι πια στρατευμένη. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ίδιο κείμενο αναφερόταν και στην πρακτική της εταιρίας να ελέγχει τις τσάντες των εργαζόμενων όταν φεύγουν από τη δουλειά, κάτι δηλ. που εξευτελίζει και άντρες και γυναίκες.)

Με τη δήλωση λοιπόν των δύο γενών δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουμε τον κόσμο εδώ και τώρα, ούτε καν να εξαλείψουμε το σεξισμό. Απλώς βοηθάμε γυναίκες και άντρες να βλέπουν εξίσου τον εαυτό τους στα κείμενα –και άρα και στον κόσμο– και να το θεωρούν αυτό φυσιολογικό. Αν αυτό με τη σειρά του κατορθώσει μακροπρόθεσμα να αλλάξει και κάτι, ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω με προσοχή αυτό το νήμα. Ούτε κι έχω ξεκάθαρη θέση (αν και πολλά έχουν περάσει από το μυαλό μου κατά καιρούς όσον αφορά αυτό το ζήτημα). Αλλά αναρωτήθηκα τα εξής: πώς θα αισθανόταν ένας άντρας αν διάβαζε ένα βιβλίο όπου θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το θηλυκό γένος ως το γενικό γένος; Και αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πώς αισθάνονται οι γυναίκες σήμερα που χρησιμοποιείται το αρσενικό ως το γενικό γένος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2009)

Να προσθέσω πως σε ό,τι αφορά τους Αμερικάνους, κυρίως, τα κείμενά τους έχουν συχνότατα εναλλαγές που πιστεύω ότι είναι ευκολότερο να μεταφραστούν από ό,τι το δύσκαμπτο s/he.

Ενδεικτικά, κείμενα κατευθυντήριων γραμμών από εταιρείες εναλλάσσουν τα δύο φύλα στα παραδείγματά τους: 
Your manager may be very cautious, so *she *might [...]/The employee should always carry in *his* [...].
Σχετικά με το θέμα της μετάφρασης και αν θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε την άποψη του συγγραφέα, θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο (ο μεταφραστής και η επιμελήτρια, που έγραφε ο Costas σε άλλο νήμα).
Κατά τα λοιπά, είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα της αποτύπωσης στη γλώσσα των κοινωνικών διακρίσεων.
Προσωπικά πάντως, θα προτιμούσα να είχαν εξομοιωθεί οι μισθοί ανδρών-γυναικών και ας παρέμενε το αρσενικό ως γενικό γένος


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά πάντως, θα προτιμούσα να είχαν εξομοιωθεί οι μισθοί ανδρών-γυναικών και ας παρέμενε το αρσενικό ως γενικό γένος



Να σου πω, τώρα που το λες... κι εγώ προσωπικά, αντί να κάνω τη δουλειά που κάνω, θα προτιμούσα να έχω την επιλογή και δυνατότητα να πηγαίνω σε σπίτια, να μαγειρεύω ντολμαδάκια, να ρίχνω κι ένα σφουγγάρισμα και να βγάζω τα προς το ζην.

  



Σημείωση αντμίν: Όποιος ή όποια επιθυμεί να σχολιάσει (με γελαστές φατσούλες ή χωρίς) το παραπάνω, να ανοίξει χωριστό νήμα. Ας παραμείνει τούτο γλωσσικό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Διότι τότε κρατάς όλες τις υψηλές αξίες για το γυναικείο φύλο! :)


Θυμάμαι παλιά που διάβαζα ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν υπήρχαν τόσο πολλά αφηρημένα ουσιαστικά θηλυκού γένους, και ότι πολλά απ' αυτά ξεκίνησαν ως έναρθρα επίθετα ουδέτερου γένους: το εύψυχον, το ελεύθερον, το σώφρον, κλπ. Κάποια στιγμή οι ιδιότητες αυτές άρχισαν να "υποστασιοποιούνται" και να γίνονται ουσιαστικά θηλυκού γένους κυρίως, με καταλήξεις σε -ία, σε -ύνη, κλπ., στα δε λατινικά σε -tas (αυτουργός ο Κικέρωνας).
Η λεγόμενη αυθαιρεσία του γένους είναι άραγε αυθαιρεσία; Ο Αϊνστάιν λένε πως έλεγε "μην εγκαταλείψετε ποτέ το ιερό 'γιατί;' ". Ομολογώ όμως ότι αγνοώ παντελώς αν υπάρχουν γλωσσικές έρευνες για τους λόγους που τα ουσιαστικά αυτά των "υψηλών αξιών", όπως λέει ο Zazula, έγιναν κυρίως θηλυκά. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος ή άλλη με πιο γερή σκευή να γνωρίζει κάτι επ' αυτού.

palavra, η πρότασή σου θα ενδιαφέρει πολύ τους... μοντέλους!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2009)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον πάντως να συζητηθεί (αν και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το κατάλληλο νήμα) το κατά πόσο μπορεί όντως να επηρεάσει η γλώσσα και οι γλωσσικές διακρίσεις οι οποίες υφίστανται την κοινωνία και τις κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις.

Σε σχέση με το σχόλιό μου παραπάνω και τη μοντελοαπάντηση του Costas (:)) θέλω να πω το εξής (σοβαρά τώρα): αν όντως η γυναίκα ήταν ίση με τον άντρα σε όλες τις κοινωνικές εκφάνσεις (και σας παρακαλώ, όχι αστεία σχετικά με το ποιος έχει το πάνω χέρι), θα μας πείραζε πράγματι το ότι το αρσενικό είναι γενικό γένος; Και από την άλλη, αν όντως καταφέρουμε να επιφέρουμε αλλαγές στη χρήση της γλώσσας, σε ποιο βαθμό θα αποτυπωθεί αυτό και στις κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις, στη νομοθεσία και στην καθημερινή πρακτική (Θα εξισωθούν οι μισθοί; Θα σταματήσει ο κόσμος να κοιτάζει με μισό μάτι τις ταξιτζούδες; κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ.);


----------



## curry (Jan 21, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και από την άλλη, αν όντως καταφέρουμε να επιφέρουμε αλλαγές στη χρήση της γλώσσας, σε ποιο βαθμό θα αποτυπωθεί αυτό και στις κοινωνικές αντιλήψεις, στη νομοθεσία και στην καθημερινή πρακτική (Θα εξισωθούν οι μισθοί; Θα σταματήσει ο κόσμος να κοιτάζει με μισό μάτι τις ταξιτζούδες; κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ.);



Νομίζω ότι οι αλλαγές οι γλωσσικές θα είναι συνέπεια των κοινωνικών αλλαγών και όχι το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή, και να το βαφτίσεις ψάρι το κρέας, νηστίσιμο δεν γίνεται με τίποτα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2009)

curry said:


> Νομίζω ότι οι αλλαγές οι γλωσσικές θα είναι συνέπεια των κοινωνικών αλλαγών και όχι το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή, και να το βαφτίσεις ψάρι το κρέας, νηστίσιμο δεν γίνεται με τίποτα!



Ακριβώς. Και για να γίνουν κοινωνικές αλλαγές πρέπει ν' αλλάξουν τα μυαλά. Κι όταν αλλάξουν τα μυαλά ίσως να μην χρειαστεί να γίνουν γλωσσικές αλλαγές, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι "καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάται" ή "νους ορά και νους ακούει". Με άλλα λόγια, αν υπάρχει πραγματική ισότητα σε κοινωνικό, άρα ψυχολογικό επίπεδο (στη συνειδητότητα του καθενός), η αντανάκλαση της κοινωνικής και ψυχολογικής πραγματικότητας στη γλώσσα δεν θα πειράζει, γιατί θα έχει απαλειφθεί από το νου. Αν κάτι δεν υπάρχει στο μυαλό σου, δεν μπορείς να το δεις πουθενά αλλού.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2009)

Φρέσκο και σπαρταριστό για τον Costas:

_Ένας μέτοχος μπορεί να εκπροσωπηθεί από το σύζυγό του ή από έναν άλλο μέτοχο._
(Βρε μπας και τον αθώωσαν το δήμαρχο της Τήλου; :))


----------



## dipylos (Jan 27, 2009)

curry said:


> Δηλαδή, και να το βαφτίσεις ψάρι το κρέας, νηστίσιμο δεν γίνεται με τίποτα!


Eίναι τσεκαρισμένο αυτό;;;


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Μετά το νήμα περί άνισων ευκαιριών, να παραθέσω κι έναν σύνδεσμο στην παρουσίαση της Δρος Αρχόντως Τερζή (με τη Δρα Μαρία Πενταράκη) με τίτλο Τεχνικές Μη Σεξιστικής Γλώσσας για την Ελληνική. Ορισμένες παρατηρήσεις μου (που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελούν εξαντλητική εξέταση της όλης εισήγησης, ούτε συνιστούν συνολική κριτική θέση μου — δηλαδή δεν τάσσομαι υπέρ ή κατά της συγκεκριμένης άποψης, απλώς κάνω κάποιες επισημάνσεις):
Αναφέρει η συγγραφέας το βιβλίο “Language of Inequality” των N. Wolfson & J. Manes (Editors), προσθέτοντας ότι: «αποτελεί συλλογή από 26 εξαιρετικά άρθρα επί περιπτώσεων _(sic)_ χρήσης της γλώσσας σε περιβάλλοντα ανισότητας. Ούτε ένα από αυτά τα άρθρα δεν είναι αφιερωμένο στη σχέση γλώσσας – φύλου, παρότι και οι δύο επιμελητές _(sic)_ του βιβλίου είναι γυναίκες!» Και αναρωτιέται: «Πόσο δόκιμος θα ήταν ο όρος επιμελήτριες (editors) άραγε;» Κατ' αρχάς οι _editors_ εν προκειμένω δεν ασχολούνται με την επιμέλεια — βλ. Editor, Επιμελητές και διορθωτές. Επίσης, εκτιμώ ότι η λέξη _επιμελήτρια_ είναι καθ' όλα δόκιμη και εδραιωμένη στη χρήση, οπότε δεν θα 'πρεπε να υπάρχει καμία απορία.
Οι Στόχοι, όπως αυτοί αναλύονται, είναι καθαρός ευπρεπισμός, εναρμονισμένος με τις επιταγές τής λεγόμενης «πολιτικής ορθότητας» — το πάει καλά (ούτε κι εγώ αρέσκομαι σε σεξιστικό ή ρατσιστικό λόγο), αλλά φρονώ ότι στο τέλος το παρακάνει (διότι το με ποια κριτήρια θα γίνονται ο εντοπισμός και η αντικατάσταση των σεξιστικών λέξεων παραμένει υποκειμενικό, κι άρα ετοιμάζομαι και για ακρότητες):
__Σε επίπεδο Δεξιοτήτων: Να αντικαθιστάτε λέξεις και εκφράσεις σεξιστικές με λέξεις και εκφράσεις απαλλαγμένες από διακρίσεις.
__Σε επίπεδο Γνώσεων: Να εντοπίζετε τις διακρίσεις με βάση το φύλο που εμπεριέχονται στη γλώσσα στα επίπεδα της γραμματικής, της σύνταξης και της σημασιολογίας.
Υποστηρίζει ότι λέμε «Κε Καθηγητά», αλλά όχι «Κα Καθηγήτρια». Δεν νομίζω. Εκτός κι αν θέλει να προβάλει τη λόγια κλιτική σε _-ά_ του αρσενικού και την έλλειψη ανάλογης λόγιας κλιτικής για το θηλυκό; Υπονοώντας ενδεχομένως ότι η έλλειψη λόγιας κλιτικής δηλώνει λιγότερο σεβασμό; Δεν ξέρω, δεν μπορώ να πω... Πάντως «Κα Καθηγήτρια» λέμε, και είναι δόκιμο. Και σε άλλα επίκοινα θηλυκά θα σχηματίσουμε την κλιτική με λόγιο τρόπο (_κυρία δικαστής!_, _κυρία βουλευτής!_, _κυρία εισαγγελεύ!_, _κυρία γλωσσολόγος!_), αλλά και τη γενική (_της συγγραφέως_).
Στη συνέχεια γίνεται αναφορά σε επαγγελματικά ονόματα με «προβληματικό» θηλυκό (βουλευτής, γιατρός, δικηγόρος, νηπιαγωγός, πυροσβέστης). Κάποια από αυτά τα έχουμε συζητήσει κι εδώ (αλλά και ο φίλτατος Ν. Σαραντάκος στον ιστότοπό του), όμως ουδεμία αναφορά κάνει η εισήγηση στον τίτλο που φέρουν αμφότερες οι συγγραφείς της: η διδάκτορας.
Γίνεται εκτεταμένη αναφορά στο βιβλίο της Π. Τσοκαλίδου _Το φύλο της γλώσσας_, και κάποια από τα συμπεράσματά της ομολογώ πως δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, αλλά για λόγους συντομίας του σχολίου μου δεν επεκτείνομαι κι εκεί.
Παραθέτονται, ως σημασιολογικά στερεότυπα, τα σιγανοπαπαδιά, μιξοπάρθενη _(sic)_, αντροχωρίστρα, γλωσσού. Υποστηρίζεται ότι αυτά δεν έχουν αντίστοιχα για άντρες. Το _σιγανοπαπαδιά_ χρησιμοποιείται και για άντρες (ΛΚΝ: Είναι αυτός μια σιγανοπαπαδιά!). _Μειξοπαρθένα_ για τους άντρες δεν λέγεται, διότι απλούστατα είμαστε όλοι μας ποζεράδες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσπαθήσουμε να αποκρύψουμε τις σεξουαλικές μας εμπειρίες. Το αντίστοιχο του _αντροχωρίστρα_ για τους άντρες είναι _αντροχωριστής_ και _αντρογυνοχωριστής_ (Γεωργακάς). Το αντίστοιχο του _γλωσσού_ για τους άντρες είναι _γλωσσάς_ (ΛΚΝ, Κριαράς). Αναζητούνται (από μένα, καθότι αποσιωπούνται στην εισήγηση) τα θηλυκά των _κερατάς_, _μαλακοπίτουρας_, _μαλακοκαύλης_, _καληνυχτάκιας_, _αερογάμης_ (και λίγα λέω).
Προτείνεται η «αντικατάσταση σεξιστικών λέξεων με ουδέτερες συνώνυμες αντιστοιχίες ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα αρνητικά στερεότυπα (ανδραγάθημα –γενναία πράξη, επανδρώνω-στελεχώνω, υιοθετώ-τεκνοθετώ)». Ωραία, λοιπόν, να αντικατασταθεί η _ανδρεία_ από τη _γενναιότητα_, ο _ανδρείος_ από το _γενναίος_, και το _ανδραγάθημα_ από τη _γενναία πράξη_. Πολύ καλά, αλλά αποσιωπάται (ή τυγχάνει άγνοιας από μέρους των εισηγητριών καθηγητριών) ότι το _γενναίος_ προέρχεται ετυμολογικά από το _γεννώ_ — οπότε, ή θα αποδεχθούμε την αρχαία σημασία (όπου μόνον οι άντρες γεννούσαν) κι άρα κάναμε μια τρύπα στο νερό, ή θα αποδεχθούμε τη νέα σημασία (όπου μόνον οι γυναίκες γεννάνε) και θα έχουμε αντίστροφο σεξισμό σε βάρος των αντρών.
Προτείνεται η «κατάργηση ή αποφυγή της χρήσης των όρων που περιορίζουν τους γυναικείους ρόλους σε ορισμένα στερεότυπα, πχ κουτσομπόλα, κακιά πεθερά κ.α.». Δηλαδή θα καταργηθεί επίσης κι ο _κουτσομπόλης_; Άντε τότε να καταργήσουμε κι όλους τους μειωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, κι όλες τις κακόσημες λέξεις! Κι όταν πάψουν να υπάρχουν κακές πεθερές, να 'στε βέβαιοι και βέβαιες ότι θα περιπέσει σε αχρηστία και αυτή η λέξη.
Προτείνεται η «ανακύκλωση των αρνητικών όρων έτσι ώστε να ξεφύγουν από το δεδομένο αρνητικό σημασιολογικό πεδίο μέσα από τη χρήση τους με θετικό τρόπο, π.χ. φεμινισμός». Ποιος είπε ότι ο φεμινισμός είναι φορτισμένος αρνητικά; Τι απίστευτα χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση είναι αυτή; Αυτό κι αν είναι σαφής ένδειξη σεξισμοφοβίας, όπου παντού βλέπεις σεξιστές ή γενικότερα ρατσιστές που επιβουλεύονται την υπόστασή σου!... Η επιτομή του αντίστροφου ρατσισμού.
Προτείνεται η «δημιουργία αντίστοιχων όρων για τα δύο φύλα που μέσα από τη χρήση τους θα καθιερωθούν ως θεμιτές καινούργιες λέξεις, π.χ. εσώκλειση ως αντίστοιχος γυναικείος όρος για το διείσδυση». Δηλαδή να μη λέμε _διείσδυση ενός προϊόντος στην αγορά_, αλλά _εσώκλειση ενός προϊόντος από την αγορά_; Θου, Κύριε! Το επόμενο βήμα τότε θα είναι να καταργηθούν και οι φάροι, διότι αποτελούν φαλλικό σύμβολο — τα καράβια δεν τους έχουν ανάγκη, άλλωστε (ή έχουν GPS ή πέφτουν έτσι κι αλλιώς σε ξέρες παρά την παρουσία τους).


----------



## anef (May 14, 2009)

Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σχολιάσω κάποια από τα σημεία:

1. Συμφωνώ ότι το _επιμελήτρια _είναι δόκιμο, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί υπάρχει αντίρρηση για τον όρο. Το editor, [(ed.) όπως εμφανίζεται στα εξώφυλλα και τις βιβλιογραφίες, (επ.) στα ελληνικά], έτσι δεν το λέμε για αυτούς που κάνουν την επιστημονική επιμέλεια ενός βιβλίου (δηλ. διαλέγουν τα άρθρα, γράφουν εισαγωγές, κάνουν την επιστημονική επιμέλεια τυχόν μεταφράσεων κλπ.);
3. Ναι, εννοεί ότι σε τέτοιες προσφωνήσεις τίτλων δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θηλυκό. Φανταστείτε σε μια εκπομπή να λέει π.χ. η δημοσιογράφος: «Πείτε μας, κύριε καθηγητά, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας κλπ.». Θα έλεγε: «Πείτε μας, κυρία καθηγήτρια, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας κλπ.»; Δεν θα ακουγόταν κοροϊδευτικό; Στα άλλα παραδείγματα πάλι δανειζόμαστε το αρσενικό. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι λύση της προκοπής το «κυρία Δικαστής/Πρόεδρος».
5. Για να κρίνουμε τα συμπεράσματα της κας. Τσοκαλίδου δεν πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα την έρευνά της και να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο της; 
6. Το _σιγανοπαπαδιά_, ακόμα και αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για άντρα, κάνει σαφή αναφορά σε μια θηλυκή ιδιότητα, δεν είναι _σιγανοπαπαδιός_. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι τόσο σπάνια, που ίσα-ίσα δείχνουν ακόμα πιο έντονα τη διαφορά (πόσες φορές έχουμε ακούσει τη λέξη _αντρογυνοχωριστής_; Ενώ το _αντροχωρίστρα _άπειρες). Σημασία έχει ακριβώς η ποσότητα αυτού του είδους των ουσιαστικών για άντρες και γυναίκες (κλασικό παράδειγμα, τα λήμματα _ανήρ _και _γυνή _στο Αντιλεξικό του Βοσταντζόγλου: το λήμμα _γυνή _είναι υπερδιπλάσιο του _ανήρ _–όχι για καλό)
9. Ο φεμινισμός, έξω από τα δικά του όρια, ναι, νομίζω χρωματίζεται αρνητικά. Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες σπεύδουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν disclaimer και να πουν ότι δεν είναι φεμινίστριες, όταν σε μια συζήτηση θέλουν να υπερασπιστούν «γυναικείες» θέσεις. (Για να μη μιλήσουμε για τις «αξύριστες» φεμινίστριες που έχουν πρόβλημα με το σεξ, είναι υστερικές κλπ. κλπ.)

Τα υπόλοιπα νομίζω τα ξανασυζητήσαμε παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Σφήνα:

Υπάρχει σχετικό πλήρες κείμενο της Τσοκαλίδου στην Πύλη. Εκεί έχει ευτυχώς διορθωθεί και το #$%& «Παρουσίαση των γυναικών ως έξυπαν, δυναμικά και αποφασιστικά κι όχι, απαραιτήτως, υστερικά, άβουλα και σεξομανή άτομα στα τηλεοπτικά σήριαλ» σε «Παρουσίαση των γυναικών ως έξυπνων, δυναμικών και αποφασιστικών και όχι, απαραιτήτως, υστερικών, άβουλων και σεξομανών ατόμων στα τηλεοπτικά σήριαλ».

Μοναδικό σχόλιο, προς το παρόν: Ταινίες και σίριαλ αυτού του δεύτερου είδους με κάνουν να θέλω να ρίξω μπουνιά στον σεναριογράφο. Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να αλλάξουν μυαλά οι σεναριογράφοι χωρίς δική μου μπουνιά και χωρίς _επιβολή_ κάποιου κώδικα. Θεά φυλάξοι!


Προσθήκη: επισημαίνω μόνο αυτό: «Συμμετοχή φεμινιστριών γλωσσολόγων στις διαδικασίες καθορισμού της γλώσσας».


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2009)

anef said:


> Θα έλεγε: «Πείτε μας, κυρία καθηγήτρια, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας κλπ.»; Δεν θα ακουγόταν κοροϊδευτικό;


Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το κοροϊδευτικό. Δεν το ακούμε συχνά, είναι γεγονός, αλλά γιατί κοροϊδευτικό; Θυμάμαι, όταν πήγαινα Γυμνάσιο, σε κάποιο από τα πολλά που άλλαξα (όχι γιατί με απέβαλλαν, απλώς μετακομίζαμε συχνά), τους άντρες διδάσκοντες τους φωνάζαμε "κύριε καθηγητά" και τις γυναίκες "κυρία καθηγήτρια". Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα, όταν δίδασκα σε διάφορα Γυμνάσια, είχε πλέον καταργηθεί και το "κύριε καθηγητά" και το "κυρία καθηγήτρια". Απλώς "κύριε" και "κυρία".


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> έχει ευτυχώς διορθωθεί και το #$%& «Παρουσίαση των γυναικών ως έξυπαν, δυναμικά και αποφασιστικά κι όχι, απαραιτήτως, υστερικά, άβουλα και σεξομανή άτομα στα τηλεοπτικά σήριαλ» σε «Παρουσίαση των γυναικών ως έξυπνων, δυναμικών και αποφασιστικών και όχι, απαραιτήτως, υστερικών, άβουλων και σεξομανών ατόμων στα τηλεοπτικά σήριαλ».



Και βεβαίως μετά τη διόρθωση η λέξη "ατόμων" δεν είναι απαραίτητη. 

Για το τι θεωρείται κωμωδία στην Ελλάδα στα σήριαλ πλέον δεν έχω κανένα σχόλιο. Σε εποχές που υπήρχαν σαφέστερες διακρίσεις δεν θυμάμαι να έβγαζαν οι σεναριογράφοι τόσο πολύ μισογυνισμό και αγένεια. 
Κλασσική σκηνή από "κωμωδία", μπαίνει ο νεαρός ηθοποιός με ένα κουτί πίτσας στο χέρι και λέει "Μάνα, πήρα μια πίτσα να φάω, πετάξου φέρε μια μπύρα". Περιττό να πω ότι η μητέρα δεν ρίχνει σφαλιάρα στον υιό σε εκείνο το σημείο. 
Αλλά κι όλα αυτά τα σήριαλ που ο πρωταγωνιστής πλακώνει στα χαστούκια όλες τις γυναίκες του σήριαλ, έτσι, χωρίς λόγο, τη γραμματέα του (!!!), την γειτόνισσα (!!!) κλπ. Τώρα θα μου θυμίσετε τα χαστούκια του Βέγγου προς τις αδερφές του που τις έβαζε στη σειρά κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτό ήταν κωμικό και λάμβανε χώρα σε εποχή που οι μεγάλοι αδερφοί χειροδικούσαν ούτως ή άλλως. Και στο κάτω κάτω, 40 χρόνια αργότερα, το ίδιο πάλι; Και στην επανάληψη χειρότερο φυσικά. 

Όσο για την ανδρεία, παρόμοια επιχειρήματα χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αγγλόφωνοι για τη λέξη history γιατί λέει σημαίνει his story- φυσικά από αμόρφωτους δεν περιμένεις καλύτερα. 
Να αλλάξουμε και τον εθνικό ύμνο όπου ο ποιητής λέει για την ελευθερία (γένους θηλυκού) "και σαν πρώτα ανδρειωμένη"; Γιατί πώς είναι δυνατό τα θήλεα να ανδρειώνονται;


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

anef said:


> 3. Θα έλεγε: «Πείτε μας, κυρία καθηγήτρια, ποια είναι η γνώμη σας κλπ.»; Δεν θα ακουγόταν κοροϊδευτικό;
> 5. Για να κρίνουμε τα συμπεράσματα της κας. Τσοκαλίδου δεν πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα την έρευνά της και να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο της;
> 6. Το _σιγανοπαπαδιά_, ακόμα και αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για άντρα, κάνει σαφή αναφορά σε μια θηλυκή ιδιότητα, δεν είναι _σιγανοπαπαδιός_.
> 9. Ο φεμινισμός, έξω από τα δικά του όρια, ναι, νομίζω χρωματίζεται αρνητικά. Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες σπεύδουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν disclaimer και να πουν ότι δεν είναι φεμινίστριες, όταν σε μια συζήτηση θέλουν να υπερασπιστούν «γυναικείες» θέσεις. (Για να μη μιλήσουμε για τις «αξύριστες» φεμινίστριες που έχουν πρόβλημα με το σεξ, είναι υστερικές κλπ. κλπ.)


3. Απάντησε ήδη σχετικά η Αλεξάνδρα.
5. Αυτό είπα κι εγώ.
6. Όπως κι ο _τραγόπαπας_ δεν είναι θηλυκός.
9. Οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες τορπιλίζουν τον φεμινισμό, σύμφωνα και με όσα λες, anef.



nickel said:


> Μοναδικό σχόλιο, προς το παρόν: Ταινίες και σίριαλ αυτού του δεύτερου είδους με κάνουν να θέλω να ρίξω μπουνιά στον σεναριογράφο. Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να αλλάξουν μυαλά οι σεναριογράφοι χωρίς δική μου μπουνιά και χωρίς _επιβολή_ κάποιου κώδικα. Θεά φυλάξοι!
> 
> Προσθήκη: επισημαίνω μόνο αυτό: «Συμμετοχή φεμινιστριών γλωσσολόγων στις διαδικασίες καθορισμού της γλώσσας».


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ: Είναι απίστευτα εμετική η σεναριογραφία των σύγχρονων ελληνικών σίριαλ, και αδικεί με άθλια στερεότυπα και τα τρία φύλα.

Για τη «συμμετοχή φεμινιστριών γλωσσολόγων στις διαδικασίες καθορισμού της γλώσσας», όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι γνωρίζοντας τι μουσίτσα είμαι, σκοπίμως άφησα την πρόταση ασχολίαστη.


----------



## anef (May 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> 3. Απάντησε ήδη σχετικά η Αλεξάνδρα.
> 5. Αυτό είπα κι εγώ.
> 6. Όπως κι ο _τραγόπαπας_ δεν είναι θηλυκός.
> 9. Οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες τορπιλίζουν τον φεμινισμό, σύμφωνα και με όσα λες, anef.



3. Δε διαφωνώ απαραίτητα, δεν έχω κάνει και έρευνα. Το παράδειγμα με το _κυρία Καθηγήτρια_, το αναφέρει η βιβλιογραφία, πολύ πιθανό τα πράγματα να έχουν αλλάξει. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και η συχνότητα χρήσης που επισημαίνει η Αλεξάνδρα έχει κάποια σημασία. 

5. Εγώ κατάλαβα, Zazula, ότι διαφωνείς με τα συμπεράσματά της (χωρίς όμως να έχεις διαβάσει το βιβλίο της), αλλά δεν επεκτείνεσαι χάριν συντομίας.

6. Ο _τραγόπαπας _φυσικά και θα ήταν αρσενικός, γιατί στις γυναίκες απαγορεύεται να γίνουν παπάδες (έχει και τα καλά της η ανισότητα:)) 

9. Και οι γυναίκες, φυσικά! Η γενική εικόνα δημιουργείται και από άντρες και από γυναίκες (ο λόγος περί αξύριστων κλπ. νομίζω ότι ξεκινάει κυρίως από άντρες, αλλά δε θα μαλώσουμε κιόλας)


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μετά το νήμα περί άνισων ευκαιριών, να παραθέσω κι έναν σύνδεσμο στην παρουσίαση της Δρος Αρχόντως Τερζή (με τη Δρα Μαρία Πενταράκη) με τίτλο Τεχνικές Μη Σεξιστικής Γλώσσας για την Ελληνική.



Δεν νομίζω ότι συμφωνώ με τίποτα απ΄όσα λέει (απ' όσα τουλάχιστον διαβάζω εδώ). Αισθάνομαι ότι ψάχνει να βρει πράγματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν. Αν πραγματικά θέλει κανείς να μελετήσει το σεξισμό στη γλώσσα, ας διαβάσει αυτό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 15, 2009)

Κακούργε κονωνικέ σχηματισμέ, που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλες τις ρίχνεις στα Τάρταρα!



> Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες σπεύδουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν disclaimer και να πουν ότι δεν είναι φεμινίστριες, όταν σε μια συζήτηση θέλουν να υπερασπιστούν «γυναικείες» θέσεις.


Ενώ οι άντρες, όταν θέλουν να υπερασπισθούν "ανδρικές", λένε "όπως ξέρετε είμαι μασκουλινιστής".


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2009)

Σήμερα το Δημοτ. Βρεφοκομείο αναγόρευσε την Αγάπη Βαρδινογιάννη "πρέσβη" καλής θελήσεως, νομίζω, και δώσ' του το κανάλι που έβλεπα (το Μέγκα) να λέει "η πρέσβης" και πάλι "η πρέσβης".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

Και το επίσημο βαρδινογιαννοκάναλο (το Star) επίσης «πρέσβη» την ανέβαζε τη γυναίκα, «πρέσβη» την κατέβαζε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 25, 2009)

Θα αυξάνεται η χρήση του θηλ. πρέσβης, αφού το "πρέσβυς" έγινε πια και πρέσβης. Τώρα για το πρεσβευτής, η πρεσβευτής, πρεσβεύτρια (;).

Σημασία δεν έχει πώς "ανεβάζει" το Σταρ την Αγάπη Β., αλλά αν η Αγάπη θα κατεβάσει λίγο αυτές τις τολμηρές φουστίτσες


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

Και το «πρέσβειρα»;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και το «πρέσβειρα»;


Λέω και γράφω πρέσβειρα, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ αποκλειστικά σωστό, όπως παλιότερα. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι η όλη η ιστορία του πρέσβεως, με τις σημασίες της και τον ανώμαλο πληθ. της, αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάπου εδώ θα οδηγούσε σε ομαλοποίηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

Μια που το παρόν νήμα έχει αναχθεί σε προπύργιο (ή πυρά, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) της ούτω καλούμενης «φεμινιστικής γλωσσολογίας», ας προσθέσουμε και κάτι παλιό: *The tug of tradition*. Και δύο σχετικοί σπαρταριστοί διάλογοι: Political correctness strikes Lloyd's, Ships: Male vs. Female Pronouns. H (ναι, η) Michael Learned στην οποία γίνεται αναφορά στη 2η συζήτηση, είναι αυτή. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Κι ένα άρθρο της Άννας Φραγκουδάκη για τον σεξισμό στη γλώσσα. Δεν συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λέει και πολλά από αυτά τα βρίσκω λίγο αυθαίρετα, αλλά το ποστάρω να μας βρίσκεται:

_Όλες οι προκαταλήψεις και διακρίσεις είναι αποτυπωμένες στη γλώσσα. Η ανισότητα που αναπαράγεται με τη γλώσσα, είναι η πιο αδιόρατη και πιο έμμεση, γι' αυτό η ισχυρότερη και διαρκέστερη, γιατί η ανισότητα η χαραγμένη στη γλώσσα καλλιεργεί την ανισότητα στην κοινωνία με τον πιο αόρατο τρόπο, άρα τον πιο δύσκολο να καταπολεμηθεί. 

Στην ελληνική γλώσσα, όλα τα παράγωγα της λέξης «άντρας» είναι θετικές σημασίες, όλες οι λέξεις που ορίζουν την αρσενική ιδιότητα και συμπεριφορά είναι κοινωνικές αρετές. Και από την άλλη μεριά, υπάρχει απλώς ένα κενό. Δεν έχει η ελληνική γλώσσα λέξεις που να εκφράζουν θετικά τις σημασίες «είμαι» και «φέρομαι σαν» γυναίκα. Δίπλα σε οποιοδήποτε ρήμα «μιλώ» ή «φέρομαι», η αναφορά στο άρρεν γένος σημαίνει τις αρετές του φύλου («μίλησε σαν άντρας», «φέρθηκε σαν άντρας», σημαίνει μίλησε ή φέρθηκε σύμφωνα με τα προτερήματα του φύλου), και ακριβώς αντίστροφα «φέρομαι σαν γυναίκα» σημαίνει σύμφωνα με τα «γυναικεία» ελαττώματα. 

Έτσι, λείπουν από τη γλώσσα οι λέξεις που θα επέτρεπαν στα κορίτσια να ταυτιστούν θετικά με το φύλο, να οικειοποιηθούν τα προτερήματα του φύλου τους, να κοινωνικοποιηθούν ως γυναίκες με αναφορά σε θετικές αξίες και να εξελιχθούν ως άτομα με δημουργικότητα και αυτονομία. 

.........................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................

Στο θέμα των φύλων, με άλλα λόγια, είναι πολύ αργή η εξέλιξη των ιδεών. Χαρακτηριστική της αργής εξέλιξης των ιδεών είναι η απουσία λέξεων γένους θηλυκού για περίπου όλους τους κοινωνικούς τίτλους και τις επαγγελματικές ιδιότητες με κοινωνικό κύρος. Μολονότι είναι πολλές οι κοινωνικές ταυτότητες και τα επαγγέλματα που έπαψαν από καιρό να είναι μονοπώλιο των αντρών, πτυχιούχος, συγγραφέας, δικηγόρος, γιατρός, ζωγράφος, βουλευτής, υπουργός, δήμαρχος, πρόεδρος, παρ' όλ' αυτά δεν καταφέρνουν οι λέξεις ν' αποχτήσουν θηλυκό. 

Ακούγεται προκλητικό και άχρηστο ή υπερβολικό ή ακόμα και γελοίο να πούμε «δικηγορέσσα ή γιάτρισσα, προεδρέσσα ή δημάρχισσα, συγγράφισσα, ζωγράφισσα, βουλεύτρια ή υπουργέσσα». 

Το γιατί αποκαλύπτεται αυτόματα, αρκεί να βάλουμε δίπλα στις παραπάνω «προκλητικές» λέξεις όλα εκείνα τα ανάλογα θηλυκά που ακούγονται τόσο «κανονικά»: βασίλισσα, μαγείρισσα ή μάγισσα, πωλήτρια, κομμώτρια ή εργάτρια... 

Μια «χορεύτρια» λέγεται και ακούγεται τόσο «κανονικό» όσο αφύσικο και προκλητικό το απολύτως ανάλογο «βουλεύτρια». Μια «χωρική» της τάδε επαρχίας λέγεται και ακούγεται τόσο «κανονικό». Δοκιμάστε, όμως, αναλογικά να πείτε μια «μηχανική» του Πολυτεχνείου. 

Η γλώσσα έχει φτιάξει θηλυκά όλων των ειδών (δασκάλα ή ράφτρα ή μαμή ή κεντήστρα ή ξωθιά ή φόνισσα...) και κατασκευάζει κάθε είδους νεολογισμούς ασταμάτητα. Εκτός από τα θηλυκά των κοινωνικών τίτλων δεν έχουμε κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα στην κοινωνία και τη γλώσσα να υπάρχουν έννοιες και να μην καταφέρνουν ν' αποχτήσουν λέξεις. 

Η αρσενική λέξη, για να εκφραστεί ο κοινωνικός τίτλος μιας γυναίκας, που είναι γιάτρισσα, ζωγράφισσα, δικηγορέσσα, βουλεύτρια ή συγγράφισσα, βοηθάει στο να θυμίζει ότι «κανονικά» αυτές δεν είναι δουλειές για γυναίκες. Οι αρσενικές λέξεις βοηθάνε να μένει άθικτη η σεξιστική τάξη του κόσμου, γιατί υπονοούν ότι η παρουσία γυναικών σε αυτά τα αντρικά πεδία είναι εξαίρεση του «κανόνα» και οι γυναίκες κάτοχοι τέτοιων τίτλων είναι και αυτές εξαιρέσεις στον «κανόνα». 

Ο «κανόνας» είναι η αντρική κυριαρχία, γι' αυτό και η λέξη «άνθρωπος», μολονότι διακριτή από τη λέξη «άντρας» στα ελληνικά, σε αντίθεση με άλλες γλώσσες, ωστόσο είναι συνώνυμη του φύλου και όχι του είδους. «Άνθρωπος» σημαίνει «άντρας», γι' αυτό και ο Θεός, μολονότι άυλος και πνεύμα, ώστε να μορφοποιείται π.χ. σαν αστραπή στον ουρανό, αναπαρίσταται από όλες τις μονοθεϊστικές θρησκείες σαν άντρας «καθ' ομοίωσιν» του προφανώς άρρενος «ανθρώπου».

_


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2010)

Η αρθρογράφος (http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/04/opinion/04elsesser.html?th&emc=th) ισχυρίζεται ότι το ουσιαστικό actress έχει αρχίσει να ξεπέφτει υπέρ του female actor, διότι το actress είναι, λέει, αντιφεμινιστικό. Όπως δηλ. τσαντίστηκε η Κανέλλη τότε που ο άλλος την είπε βουλευτίνα. Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να ξεπέσουν και τα man και woman, και να ανατείλει το male/female human... Κι εμείς εδώ οι τριτοκοσμικοί πασχίζουμε να βάλουμε θηλυκό γένος στα ουσιαστικά! Έχει πλάκα πώς οι ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε γλώσσας ως προς το γραμματικό γένος κατευθύνουν και τη σκέψη! (Σόρι για το λινκ. Δε γινόταν αλλιώς)


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2010)

Σε μας, θα λένε απλώς "η άνδρας".

Αλήθεια, αυτό με την Κανέλλη που τσαντίστηκε, Κώστα, μήπως θυμάσαι πότε έγινε;


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2010)

Όχι ακριβώς, αλλά πρέπει να 'ναι 2-3 χρόνια.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 4, 2010)

sarant said:


> Σε μας, θα λένε απλώς "η άνδρας".



Μα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των κατοίκων αυτής της χώρας ήδη έτσι το λέει ;)


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Τις προάλλες άκουγα στο BBC τη Βανέσα Ρεντγκρέιβ κι διόρθωσε την δημοσιογράφo που της είπε ότι είναι σπουδαία actor. Όχι, είπε, παραμένω γυναίκα, οπότε είμαι actress.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2010)

Γεια σου ρε Βανέσσα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Μάθαμε, ακόμα κι από το εξώφυλλο της σημερινής Ελευθεροτυπίας, ότι η Μπίγκελοου έγινε «Η πρώτη γυναίκα σκηνοθέτις με Όσκαρ». Βρίσκω και λίγα, ελάχιστα, «γυναίκα σκηνοθέτρια». Περιμένω τώρα να καταρριφθεί το επόμενο οχυρό, να πάρει το Όσκαρ και κάποιος «άνδρας σκηνοθέτις» / «άνδρας σκηνοθέτρια».


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

«Μίλησε υπουργός ή σύζυγος υπουργού», είπε ο Καρατζαφέρης. Προσπάθεια για μπάλωμα μετά: «Δεν είναι μόνο ο Αρσένης σύζυγος υπουργού».

Αμ, με δύο ερμαφρόδιτες λέξεις, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη. «Συζυγίνα υπουργού» και «σύζυγο υπουργίνας» δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα.


Προσθήκη:
Όσο γι' αυτό:
Γίνε «Εθελοντής Γείτονας» και βοήθησε έναν ηλικιωμένο
προτείνει κανείς να γίνει:
Γίνε «Εθελοντής Γείτονας / Εθελόντρια Γειτόνισσα» και βοήθησε έναν ηλικιωμένο / μια ηλικιωμένη ;
Με τόσες λέξεις που άνετα φτιάχνουν θηλυκά, μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να φλυαρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> «Μίλησε υπουργός ή σύζυγος υπουργού», είπε ο Καρατζαφέρης. Προσπάθεια για μπάλωμα μετά: «Δεν είναι μόνο ο Αρσένης σύζυγος υπουργού».
> 
> Αμ, με δύο ερμαφρόδιτες λέξεις, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη. «Συζυγίνα υπουργού» και «σύζυγο υπουργίνας» δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα.



Να προσθέσω ότι θα αργήσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο να δούμε «συζυγίνα υπουργίνας». Για αρκετούς λόγους. (Ενώ το «σύζυγος υπουργού» δεν αποκαλύπτει ενδιαφέροντα ενδεχόμενα.)


----------



## ypercube (Apr 8, 2010)

Αν ήμουν πάντως ηλικιωμένος / ηλικιωμένη, θα προτιμούσα το

Γίνε «Εθελοντής Γείτονας / Εθελόντρια Γειτόνισσα» και βοήθησε μια ηλικιωμένη / έναν ηλικιωμένο


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η αρθρογράφος (http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/04/opinion/04elsesser.html?th&emc=th) ισχυρίζεται ότι το ουσιαστικό actress έχει αρχίσει να ξεπέφτει υπέρ του female actor, διότι το actress είναι, λέει, αντιφεμινιστικό.



Αυτό το άρθρο το βρίσκω βαθύτατα ενοχλητικό. Όχι μόνο γι' αυτά που λέει για το actress, αλλά γιατί σε τυπικά φεμινιστικό ύφος επιλέγει να αγνοήσει το απλούστατο γεγονός ότι τον ρόλο ενός άντρα μπορεί να τον παίξει μόνο ένας άντρας, και τον ρόλο μιας γυναίκας μόνο μια γυναίκα. Η Πάπισσα Ιωάννα εξαιρείται...


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> τον ρόλο ενός άντρα μπορεί να τον παίξει μόνο ένας άντρας, και τον ρόλο μιας γυναίκας μόνο μια γυναίκα. Η Πάπισσα Ιωάννα εξαιρείται...


Οι Ελισαβετιανοί θα διαφωνούσαν μαζί σου. Το _Shakespeare in Love_ εξαιρείται. :)

Παίδες, αστειεύομαι, αστειεύομαι. Τα μισά που γράφω για πλάκα τα γράφω. Μη με κάνετε να σπέρνω χαζοφατσούλες στο πέρασμά μου.


(Να μη σπέρνεις αστεία στο πέρασμά σου, θα ήταν καλύτερο...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό:
> Γίνε «Εθελοντής Γείτονας» και βοήθησε έναν ηλικιωμένο
> προτείνει κανείς να γίνει:
> Γίνε «Εθελοντής Γείτονας / Εθελόντρια Γειτόνισσα» και βοήθησε έναν ηλικιωμένο / μια ηλικιωμένη ;
> Με τόσες λέξεις που άνετα φτιάχνουν θηλυκά, μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να φλυαρήσεις.


Προσφέρσου εθελοντικά να βοηθήσεις ένα ηλικιωμένο άτομο της γειτονιάς σου. 
Ονομασία προγράμματος: «Άτομο της ίδιας γειτονιάς το οποίο προσφέρεται εθελοντικά να βοηθά ηλικιωμένα άτομα»


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Οι Ελισαβετιανοί θα διαφωνούσαν μαζί σου. Το _Shakespeare in Love_ εξαιρείται. :)



Το φοβόμουν ότι μπορεί να καταλήγαμε εκεί. Άλλες εποχές. Και στην όπερα, τους γυναικείους ρόλους τους τραγουδούσαν άντρες, οι κοντρατενόροι και οι καστράτι. Αλλά άλλες εποχές εκείνες. Και όπως σήμερα το ρόλο μιας σοπράνο στην όπερα δεν τον μεταγράφουμε και δεν τον τραγουδάει κοντρατενόρος, γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος και γιατί το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα είναι συνήθως *υποδεέστερο* και *οι προδιαγραφές/απαιτήσεις του ρόλου* είναι πλέον διαφορετικές, έτσι και στο σινεμά... Απλό δεν είναι; :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2010)

*η εταίρος*


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2010)

Σωστά το επισημαίνεις, αλλά να την πουν "η εταίρα" ήθελες;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2010)

Όχι, βέβαια. Απλώς να προσθέσουν τα λεξικά και το θηλυκό άρθρο στο λήμμα _εταίρος_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2010)

Το *εταίρος-εταίρα* παραπέμπει στο γνωστό γαλλικό κείμενο, που αξίζει να παρατεθεί εδώ:

Un gars : c'est un jeune homme
Une garce : c'est une pute

Un courtisan : c'est un proche du roi
Une courtisane : c'est une pute

Un masseur : c'est un kiné
Une masseuse : c'est une pute

Un coureur : c'est un joggeur
Une coureuse : c'est une pute

Un rouleur : c'est un cycliste
Une rouleuse : c'est une pute

Un professionnel : c'est un sportif de haut niveau
Une professionnelle : c'est une pute

Un homme sans moralité : c'est un politicien
Une femme sans moralité : c'est une pute

Un entraîneur : c'est un homme qui entraîne une équipe sportive
Une entraîneuse : c'est une pute

Un homme à femmes : c'est un séducteur
Une femme à hommes : c'est une pute

Un homme public : c'est un homme connu
Une femme publique : c'est une pute

Un homme facile : c'est un homme agréable à vivre
Une femme facile : c'est une pute

Un homme qui fait le trottoir : c'est un paveur
Une femme qui fait le trottoir : c'est une pute

Un péripatéticien : c'est un élève d'Aristote
Une péripatéticienne : c'est une pute

Ας δούμε τον αρχαίο *εταίρο/εταίρα* (Liddell-Scott, μετάφρ. Κωνσταντινίδη):
Ο *εταίρος* : είναι ο φίλος, ο σύντροφος, ο εν τοις όπλοις σύντροφος, ο συντρώγων, ο σύνδουλος, ο συμμαθητής, ακόμα και ο μαθητής των δασκάλων φιλοσόφων, ο πολιτικός ομοϊδεάτης, ο ανήκων στην ίδια λέσχη, σπανίως ο εραστής, ο σωματοφύλακας.
Η *εταίρα* : είναι η *σύντροφος* με τη μη ερωτική έννοια, αλλά παρ' Αττικοίς είναι η, εν αντιθέσει προς τη νόμιμη σύζυγο, *ερωτική σύντροφος*, με διάφορες αποχρώσεις, από την *παλλακή* (που μπορεί να είναι σύζυγος κατά πάντα τα άλλα εκτός του νομικού προσόντος, δηλ. του δικαιώματος της πολίτιδος), ως την *κοινή εταίρα*, που όμως διακρίνεται από την *πόρνη*: "και συ νυν ουχ hως λέγεις πόρνης, hεταίρας δε εις έρωτα τυγχάνεις". Τέλος, η Αφροδίτη λατρευόταν ως Εταίρα στην Αθήνα, "από του τας hεταίρας και τους hεταίρους άγειν".

Οπότε η λέξη 'εταίρα' είναι ταυτισμένη με τον μοναδικό σχεδόν ρόλο της γυναίκας στην αρχαία Αθήνα (μιλάμε για τις μη νόμιμες, μη Αθηναίες πολίτιδες συζύγους), της ερωτικής συντρόφου του άντρα, αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάμε όταν χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη. Δέχομαι δηλαδή το ιστορικό βάρος της γυναικείας σκλαβιάς πάνω στη γλώσσα, αλλά το υπογραμμίζω για να μην ξεχνιέται ("You said 'civilization'; but what civilization? and till when?", είναι η τελική ατάκα του νικημένου Μαύρου επαναστάτη προς το νικητή πράκτορα των αποικιοκρατών Μάρλον Μπράντο, στο Quemada/Queimada) και σε μια προοπτική απόσεισής του με τη χρήση είτε άλλων λέξεων, είτε άλλων καταλήξεων (η εταίρος) είτε με τη διεκδίκηση της σύγχρονης αξιοπρέπειας του θηλυκού της λέξης, κόντρα στην αρχαία αναξιοπρέπειά της. Η επιλογή ανήκει εν πολλοίς στις γυναίκες, κατ' αναλογία προς το γνωστό ρητό "η χειραφέτηση των εργαζομένων είναι έργο των ίδιων των εργαζομένων". Αν αυτές (η πλειοψηφία τους) δείξουν προς μια κατεύθυνση, τι προς εμέ; Πρόκειται επομένως για ένα πεδίο σύγκρουσης, και η κάθε στιγμή του (όπως το σήμερα, όπου δεν μπορούμε να πούμε 'η εταίρα' με μη αρνητική σημασία) είναι το εσταντανέ ενός αγώνα που έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και πάνω από εκατό χρόνια πια και όχι η οριστική του έκβαση.
Είναι γεγονός πάντως, ή τουλάχιστον δική μου εντύπωση, ότι ο γλωσσικός στιγματισμός είναι σε πολλά θέματα, κυρίως που αφορούν το σεξ, τόσο ισχυρός ώστε η συνήθης -και πιο 'οικονομική σε ενέργεια και κόπο' λύση- των θυμάτων του είναι το πλάσιμο νέων λέξεων, π.χ. δύσκολο να διεκδικήσεις τη λέξη πούστης ή μαλάκας ή... με μη υποτιμητική σημασία, και πιο εύκολο να πεις ομοφυλόφιλος/η ή γκέι ή αυτοϊκανοποιούμενος/η ή... Το ίδιο με τα σακάτης κττ.
Συχνά γελάμε με τη 'γλωσσική ορθότητα', αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε τι διεξόδους δίνει στο πρόβλημα του στιγματισμού μιας κατηγορίας ανθρώπων ή έστω της αορατοποίησης του ενός φύλου.
Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν γλώσσες με αόρατο φύλο και όμως οι πραγματικές διακρίσεις μπορεί να είναι ίδιες, μεγαλύτερες, μικρότερες, άρα το γλωσσικό είναι και ανεξάρτητο από το κοινωνικό. Στα κινέζικα, ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει διάκριση φύλου στην αντωνυμία ή στις καταλήξεις. Ωστόσο οι διακρίσεις εις βάρος της γυναίκας είναι εμφανέστατες στη γραφή, και επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει και τεράστια σεξιστική εκλέπτυνση στο λεξιλόγιο (αλλά γι' αυτό ελπίζω προσεχώς, γιατί διατελώ σε παχυλή άγνοια και μιλώ 'εξ απαλών ονύχων' ;) ).

Ζητώ συγνώμη για τη φλυαρία και κάποιες αυταπόδεικτες ίσως αλήθειες· μερικές φορές απλώς μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου...:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το *εταίρος-εταίρα* παραπέμπει στο γνωστό γαλλικό κείμενο, που αξίζει να παρατεθεί εδώ:


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3569


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2010)

Μμ, ευχαριστώ για την τεκμηρίωση. Θα το βάλω κι εκεί (είδα πως δεν υπάρχει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Ας προσθέσω εδώ για προβληματισμό και το επόμενο:

_*Είναι η Ντόρα ένας από τους καλύτερους;*_
(Από δημοσκόπηση της MRB ενόψει του νέου κόμματος)

Η αμηχανία είναι φανερή. Τι να ρωτήσεις όμως; Αν είναι «από τις καλύτερες;» Να κόψεις το «ένας» (όπως θα έκανε μάλλον ο Costas) και να πεις «μία από τους καλύτερους»;


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2010)

Δόκτορα, δεν ξέρω τι έγραφε πριν, αλλά τώρα γράφει, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, Είναι από τους καλύτερους; χωρίς δηλ. αριθμητικό.

Α, σόρι, τώρα το είδα και αυτό που έγραψες εσύ, όχι στην ερώτηση αλλά στον πίνακα των απαντήσεων.

Ναι, μου αρέσει το 'μία από τους καλύτερους' που έγραψες.


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2010)

Είναι πάντως πρόβλημα. Πες ότι θέλουμε να πούμε "ο καλύτερος/η καλύτερη".
Η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη ήταν ο καλύτερος υπουργός της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου
(παράδειγμα φέρνω, δεν το πιστεύω), ή
Η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη ήταν η καλύτερη υπουργός της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου;

Αν το δεύτερο, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σκεφτεί ότι η σύγκριση αφορά μόνο τις υπουργίνες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Και το παραπάνω δίλημμα του sarant δεν αχρηστεύει και το «μία από τις καλύτερους»; Περιλαμβάνει άραγε εδώ το «καλύτερους» και τις υπουργίνες;


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2010)

@ sarant Σωστά. Πάντως το 'μία από τους καλύτερους' δεν παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα που έθιξες.

@δοκτορ Γιατί δεν τις περιλαμβάνει, αφού το αρσενικό είναι επίκοινο; Άλλο αν έλεγε 'μία από τις καλύτερες', αλλά τότε θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι δεν περιλαμβάνει τους άντρες. Εννοείται ότι όποιος/α θέλει περισσότερη ακρίβεια, γράφει 'από τις καλύτερες γυναίκες υπουργούς' κλπ.

(sarant, αυτό το 'τα ογδόνταζ' ('80s) που σε είδα κάπου να γράφεις, πολύ ωραίο!)


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2010)

Κώστα, όχι, το "μία από τους καλύτερους" δεν παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν ξέρω, όταν το διαβάζω σαν να λείπει το ουσιαστικό -καλύτερους τι;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι "η καλύτερη υπουργός" σημαίνει ότι συγκρίνεται μόνο με γυναίκες υπουργούς. Εγώ αυτό θα καταλάβαινα, πάντως.


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2010)

Κι ένα άλλο που σκέφτηκα (και πάλι το παράδειγμα δεν απηχεί απαραίτητα τις απόψεις μου).

Η Μαρία Δαμανάκη είναι...
. η καλύτερη μέχρι στιγμής Ελληνίδα επίτροπος στην ΕΕ (σημ. ότι έχουν προϋπάρξει κι άλλες δύο ελληνίδες επίτροποι)
. η καλύτερη μέχρι στιγμής επίτροπος της Ελλάδας στην ΕΕ
. ο καλύτερος μέχρι στιγμής επίτροπος της Ελλάδας στην ΕΕ (θα το λέγατε; )
. η καλύτερη από τους μέχρι στιγμής επιτρόπους της Ελλάδας / Έλληνες επιτρόπους στην ΕΕ

Νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο στέκει καλύτερα, τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

sarant said:


> Νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο στέκει καλύτερα, τι λέτε;


Ναι, αυτό περίμενα να πέσει για να πατήσω το πράσινο κουμπί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Οπότε, τι είναι (ή δεν είναι) τελικά η Ντόρα; Μία από τους πιο καλούς υπουργούς;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

Όταν το «ένας από τους» τής αλλάζει το φύλο και το «μια από τις» αποκλείει τους άντρες, η τρελή (και λίαν διαδεδομένη) λύση «μια από τους» συμβολίζει και το γενικότερο πρόβλημα που έχουμε με αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Με πιο ωραίο τρελό το δεύτερο από τα ευρήματα (όπως εμφανίζονται σήμερα):

Η Μπέσυ Μάλφα είναι μία από *τους παραλήπτριες* του αυριανού "Πάμε πακέτο" :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2010)

Από το μπλογκ του sarant (Μαρίνα):
Οταν δε αναφερόταν [η γιαγιά μου] σ’εκείνη και τον άντρα της, ενάντια στους κανόνες γραμματικής υπερίσχυε το θηλυκό γένος (όταν είμασταν αρραβωνιασμένες με το Νικολάκη, έλεγε). Ηρθε η ώρα να λύσω την απορία μου: μιλούσαν τοιουτοτρόπως και άλλες γιαγιάδες ή μόνο η δικιά μου, λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Κάτι παρόμοιο είχα σχολιάσει τελευταίως, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποιο ή πού (το νήμα δεν είναι ανάδελφο). Σήμερα από τις ειδήσεις του Mega: _η διευθύνων σύμβουλος_.

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στο Γκουγκλ τα *η διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος* έχουν συντριπτική υπεροχή.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Έστω ότι δεν θέλω να γράψω _ιδιώτης_ όταν το υποκείμενο είναι γυναίκα (λογικό το βρίσκω). Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει _*ιδιώτρια*_ για το θηλυκό, ενώ το ΛΚΝ κάνει την πάπια. Τα παλιά λεξικά έχουν το _*ιδιώτις*_ που όμως παραείναι λόγιο, η δε αναμενόμενη νεοελληνική εξέλιξή του είναι _*ιδιώτιδα*_. Ναι, αλλά με τόσα -_τισσα_ (από αρσενικά σε -_της_), εύλογο είναι κάποιοι να σκεφτούν το _*ιδιώτισσα*_. Το διαδίκτυο προς το παρόν βρίσκεται σε τρομερή αμηχανία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Κάπως έτσι διαιωνίζονται τα _ιδιώτις_ και τα ομόηχα (_ιδιώτης_). Γιατί με το _ιδιώτις_ ξέρεις ότι το πολύ να σε στραβοκοιτάξει ο Σαραντάκος και η παρέα του. Με το _ιδιώτρια_ κινδυνεύεις να σε στραβοκοιτάνε όλοι. :)

Γράφοντας για το _Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας_, ο Χ. Χαραλαμπάκης λέει κάπου: «Τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά καταγράφονται μόνο όταν έχει επικρατήσει ένας συγκεκριμένος σχηματισμός. Έτσι, δεν αναφέρονται οι λέξεις _ιδιώτρια_ στο λήμμα _ιδιώτης_, ούτε η _πιλοτίνα_ στο λήμμα _πιλότος_».

Ούτε από το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας να μην περιμένεις υποστήριξη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Κι ενώ οι αγγλόφωνοι καταργούν το actress ως σεξιστικό, και θέλουν να ονομάζονται όλοι, αρσενικοί-θηλυκοί, actors, εμείς ψάχνουμε καλά και σώνει τρόπο να προσθέσουμε θηλυκό σε όλα. Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι εμείς έχουμε ούτως ή άλλως θηλυκά ουσιαστικά και επίθετα, ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχουν, απλώς επισημαίνω την τάση των αγγλόφωνων να καταργήσουν τη διαφορά ακόμα κι εκεί που υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Ε, μόλις και σ' εμάς δικαιωθεί ο αγώνας για την καθιέρωση θηλυκών τύπων, κατόπιν θ' αρχίσει ο αγώνας να καταργηθούν ως υποτιμητικοί για τις γυναίκες.


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν έχουν, όπως λες, γραμματικό φύλο. Οπότε καλύτερο παράδειγμα θα είναι να δεις τι κάνουν οι Γάλλοι, που έχουν γραμματικό φύλο, και όπου τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες πληθαίνουν οι έμφυλοι τύποι, π.χ. la presidente αντί madame le president, la procureure κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2011)

Ειδικά για την _*πιλοτίνα*_, δεν είναι καθιερωμένη απόδοση για το πλοιάριο του πλοηγού (όπως λέει εδώ και το ΛΚΝ);


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Η επόμενη πρόταση του Χαραλαμπάκη εκεί (http://www.linguist-uoi.gr/cd_web/docs/greek/049_charalambakisICGL8.pdf):

Διαφορετικό είναι το ουσ. πιλοτίνα: «μικρό σκάφος, με το οποίο ο πλοηγός οδηγεί τα πλοία στο λιμάνι».

Σημείωση: Έχω πρόβλημα με τα κόμματα του ΛΝΕΓ πριν απ' αυτές τις προσδιοριστικές αναφορικές, θα έχω και με της Ακαδημίας, προφανώς.


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2011)

Διόρθωσε το λινκ σου γιατί έτσι που είναι δεν βγαίνει (αν και εύκολα βρίσκει κανείς το σωστό). Ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο του Χ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2011)

Θυμόμουν τώρα που σε μια εκπομπή ρωτάει κάποιος μια κυρία από το κοινό τι δουλειά κάνει κι αυτή απαντάει "I'm an actor" και της λέει "θα πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα να βρεις ρόλους, αφού μοιάζεις πολύ με γυναίκα". Εκτός από αυτό το επάγγελμα, δεν έχω υπόψη μου κανένα άλλο που να γίνεται προσπάθεια να καταργηθεί το θηλυκό.


----------



## mikenakis (Feb 27, 2011)

Αυτό που συμπεραίνω από αυτή τη συζήτηση είναι ότι η επικρατούσα άποψη θέλει το θηλυκό του «πρόεδρος» να είναι πάλι «πρόεδρος», και με αυτή την άποψη είμαι σύμφωνος κι εγώ. (Κάποτε μου επισημάνθηκε η ομοιοκαταληξία του «προεδρίνα» με το «προβατίνα», κι έκτοτε μου κόπηκε κάθε όρεξη για χρήση της συγκεκριμένης κατάληξης σε τέτοιου είδους λέξεις.) 

Όταν όμως απευθυνόμαστε στο πρόσωπο, τι λέμε; «μάλιστα, κυρία Πρόεδρε», ή «μάλιστα, κυρία Πρόεδρος»; Ρωτάω επειδή έχω έναν γνωστό που επιμένει στο δεύτερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2011)

Για μένα, "Κυρία Πρόεδρε" ασυζητητί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Το έχουμε πιάσει στο #42 αυτού τού νήματος, αλλά η κυρίως συζήτηση έχει γίνει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=83337#post83337.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> (Κάποτε μου επισημάνθηκε η ομοιοκαταληξία του «προεδρίνα» με το «προβατίνα», κι έκτοτε μου κόπηκε κάθε όρεξη για χρήση της συγκεκριμένης κατάληξης σε τέτοιου είδους λέξεις.)


Ναι, τα ζώα που ζούνε δίπλα μας έχουν αρσενικό και θηλυκό όνομα για πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια απ' όσα οι γυναίκες έχουν αξιώματα. :)

Η γλώσσα δεν πάει μπροστά από τη ζωή. Ακολουθεί και μερικές φορές βραδυπορεί. Θα πάμε πιο γρήγορα μόνο αν μας γίνει συνείδηση ότι εδώ έχουμε ένα κουσούρι της γλώσσας μας και πρέπει να το διορθώσουμε.


----------



## mikenakis (Feb 28, 2011)

nickel, το σκεπτικό της διόρθωσης του κουσουριού μου αρέσει πολύ, αλλά από μόνο του δεν υποδεικνύει κάποια συγκεκριμένη επιλογή ως προτιμητέα. Με άλλα λόγια, έστω ότι αποφασίζομε να διορθώσουμε το κουσούρι, αυτό ΔΕΝ συνεπάγεται ότι το «προεδρίνα» είναι ο σωστός τρόπος για να το επιτύχουμε αυτό. Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποια άλλη επιλογή που δεν έχουν ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα αυτιά ανθρώπου, όπως «προεδρίς» ή «πρόεδρη» ή «προέδρεια» ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι.


----------



## meidei (Feb 28, 2011)

Αυτό το "πρόεδρη" μου αρέσει πάντως. Τα σε -ις πάλι δεν τα έχω σε εκτίμηση. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουν μόνο ονομαστική.


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2011)

Τα διγενή και μονοκατάληκτα σε -ος (ή τριγενή και δικατάληκτα, αν πρόκειται για επίθετα) έχουν μεγάλο ζόρι να αποκτήσουν σύγχρονο θηλυκό. Ας μην αρχίζουμε από τα πιο δύσκολα. Ας κατατάξουμε τα βασικότερα με αυξανόμενο βαθμό δυσκολίας. Πρώτον, εκείνα που έχουν αρσενικό σε -τής, και άρα δοκιμασμένο θηλυκό σε -τρια, το οποίο δεν επισύρει αυτομάτως κοινωνική μομφή. Δεύτερον, εκείνα που επιδέχονται θηλυκό σε -ισσα, που διαθέτει και ένα στοκ με βασιλικό κύρος. Τρίτον, εκείνα που επιδέχονται (ή ήδη έχουν, αλλά κοινωνικά υποβαθμισμένο) θηλυκό σε -ίνα. Εντελώς τηλεγραφικά θα έλεγα ότι, αν ο θηλυκός βουλευτής δεν γίνει βουλεύτρια και ο θηλυκός δικαστής δικάστρια, ας ξεχάσουμε προς το παρόν τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

*Έξω οι μίνι φούστες από το ρωσικό κοινοβούλιο*

Στο πυρ το εξώτερο στέλνει τα αποκαλυπτικά γυναικεία συνολάκια ο νέος κώδικας ηθικής του Κρεμλίνου σύμφωνα με τον οποίο, τόσο οι ΡώσΟΙ βουλευτΕΣ όσο και οι συνεργάτΕΣ τους θα απαγορεύεται στο εξής να φορούν μίνι φούστες και βαθιά ντεκολτέ.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11512&subid=2&pubid=59288953

Πολύ προχώ αυτή η Ρωσία...

(Εντωμεταξύ ο συντάκτης παρασύρθηκε από το θέμα και μετέφρασε το ethics code ως *_κώδικα ηθικής_, αντί για «κώδικα δεοντολογίας» )

Τεκμηρίωση:







Α, και εδώ το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## anef (Mar 29, 2011)

Γιατί είναι λάθος ο _κώδικας ηθικής_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πια ποιο είναι το σωστό νήμα για αυτά τα θηλυκά. Αλλά έγινε το αγγλικό _Female Chauvinist Pigs: Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture_ στα ελληνικά *Θηλυκές φαλλοκράτισσες : Οι γυναίκες και η ανερχόμενη κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου*...
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=

...και αναρωτιέμαι: σκέτο *Φαλλοκράτισσες* δεν θα έφτανε;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2011)

Όχι και πολύ πετυχημένη μετάφραση, κτγμ. Ο τίτλος του πρωτοτύπου είναι  Female Chauvinist Pigs: Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο το _Γυναίκες-Φαλλοκρατικά γουρούνια_, διότι το πρωτότυπο δεν λέει απλώς chauvinist ή κάτι τέτοιο σκέτο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ούτε το θέμα έχω μελετήσει ούτε για το βιβλίο ξέρω τίποτα περισσότερο. _ΘΑ_ διαβάσω _ΓΙΑ_ αυτό. Εντάξει, το αγγλικό _female pigs_ δεν έγινε _sows_, _γουρούνες_, όπως είδα σ' ένα μπλογκ. Αλλά υπάρχει ένα άλμα από τον _Σοβέν_ στον _σοβινισμό_ και αποκεί στον «ανδρικό σοβινισμό» που έγινε _φαλλοκρατία_. Αλλά οι φαλλοκράτισσες ποιανού τον φαλλό κρατούν; Απέκτησαν δικό τους; Είναι ένα πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται από το άλμα _male chauvinism > φαλλοκρατία_, το οποίο προφανώς δεν επιλύεται στο βιβλίο. Απλώς εμείς οι Έλληνες πρέπει να φανταστούμε ένα στάδιο όπου οι γυναίκες αποκτούν τον δικό τους μεταφορικό φαλλό που επέβαλε ο ελληνικός όρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2011)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα με τον φαλλό, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι σύμβολο. Το ότι δεν έχουν φαλλικού σχήματος όργανο, δεν έχει και τόση σημασία αφού είναι μεταφορικό σχήμα (ακόμη και σαν αντικείμενο) για την εξουσία και την υπεροχή. Δεν ξέρω αν η έννοια του φαλλού ως το ίδιο το όργανο και όχι το ομοίωμά του είναι μεταγενέστερη, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχει και τόση σημασία.

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το _φαλλοκράτρες_, γιατί κάνει πιο κωμικό. Τώρα για το _θηλυκές_, ίσως ο μεταφραστής ένιωσε ότι πρέπει να το τονίσει, δεδομένου ότι είναι μια κατεξοχήν αρσενική λέξη και θα μπορούσε -χωρίς το επίθετο- να ήταν μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για φαλλοκράτες (όπως λένε "οι Αγγλίδες" και εννοούν "οι Άγγλοι"). Ή θα μπορούσε να είναι ειρωνικός χαρακτηρισμός για ομοφυλόφιλους φαλλοκράτες (υπάρχουν).

Ο τίτλος της Παλάβρας μού αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Για τα επίκοινα (epicene nouns) ή ερμαφρόδιτα, κατά Σαραντάκο, να προστεθούν τα παρακάτω στην ιστογραφία:

Λώρη Κέζα: Λεκτικό χούφτωμα (Βήμα)
Ν. Σαραντάκος: Η καλτσοδέτα και η βουλευτίνα (Ιστολόγιο)


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Από το Protagon: Εύα Στάμου (ψυχολόγος), _Το φύλο της γλώσσας_

[Το άρθρο αφορά τη Γαλλία]
Σύμφωνα με αυτό τον κανόνα, το αρσενικό γένος προηγείται του θηλυκού, με δύο τουλάχιστον τρόπους. Αφενός, το αρσενικό ουσιαστικό τίθεται πριν το θηλυκό, αφετέρου το κατηγορούμενο που χαρακτηρίζει και τα δύο ουσιαστικά συμφωνεί με το γένος του πρώτου ουσιαστικού, δηλ. του αρσενικού.

Με απλά (ελληνικά) παραδείγματα, λέμε: «οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες ήταν ήσυχοι» κι όχι: «οι άνδρες και οι γυναίκες ήταν ήσυχες». Συλλογιζόμαστε ότι «οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες δείχνουν καταπονημένοι» κι όχι ότι «οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες δείχνουν καταπονημένες». Οι φεμινίστριες προτείνουν να υιοθετήσουμε έναν νέο κανόνα, που θα ανατρέψει την παραδοσιακή ιεράρχηση των γενών: πρόκειται για τον κανόνα της εγγύτητας (la règle de proximité), ο οποίος μας καλεί να συντονίζουμε το κατηγορούμενο στο γένος του πλησιέστερου ουσιαστικού - δηλ. του θηλυκού. Παράδειγμα: «οι Έλληνες κι οι Ελληνίδες είναι υπερήφανες για την ιστορία τους».

Κατά τη γνώμη μου στα ελληνικά, όταν τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για _μη έμψυχα_ ουσιαστικά, δεν προκρίνεται πάντα το ουσιαστικό. Μπορεί σαφώς να προκριθεί το γένος του τελευταίου ουσιαστικού, ή το γένος των περισσότερων ουσιαστικών αν πρόκειται για σειρά πολλών ουσιαστικών, ή τέλος μπορεί να προκριθεί το ουδέτερο γένος, είτε αυτό υπάρχει μέσα στη σειρά των ουσιαστικών είτε και όχι.

Άλλωστε ο ρηξικέλευθος, όπως τον παρουσιάζουν, κανόνας που προτείνουν οι φεμινίστριες, δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρος στην ιστορία: σύμφωνα με τους γλωσσολόγους, ο κανόνας υπέρ του θηλυκού γένους συναντάται σε κείμενα των «παλαιών γαλλικών» του 17ου αιώνα, σε λατινικά κείμενα του μεσαίωνα -ακόμη και στα αρχαία ελληνικά.

Αυτό είναι κάπως ανακόλουθο. Ο κανόνας της εγγύτητας είναι κανόνας "υπέρ του θηλυκού γένους" μόνο αν παρατάξουμε τα ουσιαστικά που προηγούνται με τη σειρά αρσενικό-θηλυκό. Μπορούμε όμως να τα παρατάξουμε και ανάποδα. Μάλλον ήθελε να πει "ο κανόνας της εγγύτητας" (με δεδομένη τη σειρά αρσενικό-θηλυκό), οπότε πέφτουμε πάλι σ' αυτό που έγραφα πιο πάνω κι εγώ, ότι δηλ. δεν πρόκειται για καμιά καινοτομία, τουλάχιστον στην πράξη της γραφής. Γιατί στη θεωρία είναι γεγονός ότι αναφέρεται η υπερίσχυση του αρσενικού, και είναι απορίας άξιο πώς δεν (αν δεν) έχει επισημανθεί η ανακολουθία κανόνας και γλωσσικής πράξης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Ως γνωστόν, οι φεμινίστριες δεν βλέπουν την κατάσταση με το μάτι του γλωσσολόγου αλλά με αφετηρία τη δική τους ατζέντα. Οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να ζητήσουν να σηκώνεται ο πρωθυπουργός (ή ακόμα και η πρωθυπουργός / η πρωθυπουργίνα) και να λέει: «Είμαστε υπερήφανες που είμαστε Έλληνες» ή «Είμαστε υπερήφανοι που είμαστε Ελληνίδες». Ζούμε έτσι κι αλλιώς στην εποχή του παραλογισμού και του «Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις»...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2012)

Στα ελληνικά πάντως -έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας-, δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας του αρσενικού, τουλάχιστον αν πρόκειται για πάνω από δύο λέξεις στην σειρά. Όπως:
"_ο λόγος, οι λέξεις και οι εκφράσεις, ήταν φορτωμένες με περιττή πολυπλοκότητα_". Παίζει και η χρήση του ουδέτερου (φορτωμένα).


----------



## pidyo (Jan 21, 2012)

Κώστα, δες σύμπτωση. 12:52 σημειώνεις εσύ εδώ το άρθρο του protagon, 12:53 εγώ στου Σαραντάκου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά, όπως είπαμε χτες, το ρολόι του Σαραντάκου πάει μια ώρα μπροστά!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου στα ελληνικά, όταν τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για _μη έμψυχα_ ουσιαστικά, δεν προκρίνεται πάντα το ουσιαστικό. Μπορεί σαφώς να προκριθεί το γένος του τελευταίου ουσιαστικού, ή το γένος των περισσότερων ουσιαστικών αν πρόκειται για σειρά πολλών ουσιαστικών, ή τέλος μπορεί να προκριθεί το ουδέτερο γένος, είτε αυτό υπάρχει μέσα στη σειρά των ουσιαστικών είτε και όχι.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα ελληνικά το σίγουρα «σωστό» όταν έχουμε ποικιλία γενών στα ουσιαστικά είναι το να μπαίνει το επίθετο σε ουδέτερο γένος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...νοι-ή-ειρημένοι)&p=20168&viewfull=1#post20168.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Πρώτον, να διορθώσω το λάθος στο ποστ μου: "δεν προκρίνεται πάντα το *αρσενικό*", όχι "το *ουσιαστικό*". Δεύτερον, σωστά αυτά που γράφετε στο νήμα εκεί, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουμε παραθέσει κάποιον κανόνα από Γραμματική:

Holton-Mackridge-Φιλιππάκη_Warburton, _Γραμματική της ελληνικής γλώσσας_, 1.9.1 (το κομμάτι αυτό είναι της Φιλιππάκη):

Όταν το υποκείμενο του ρήματος _είμαι_ είναι στον πληθυντικό και αυτός ο πληθυντικός παρουσιάζει ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που αποτελείται από μέλη και θηλυκού και/ή ουδέτερου και αρσενικού γένους, ή ακόμα και από μέλη θηλυκού και ουδέτερου γένους μόνο, το επιθετικό ή ουσιαστικό κατηγορούμενο είναι αρσενικού γένους:

Άντρες και γυναίκες πρέπει να είναι αγαπημέν*οι*.
Οι γυναίκες και τα παιδιά να είναι έτοιμ*οι*.
Αυτοί οι άντρες και τα παιδιά είναι όλ*οι* φίλ*οι* μας.

Όταν το υποκείμενο αντιπροσωπεύει ένα σύνολο άψυχων αντικειμένων διαφορετικού γένους, τότε το κατηγορούμενο βρίσκεται είτε στο ουδέτερο γένος είτε στο γένος της ονοματικής φράσης που βρίσκεται πλησιέστερα στο ρήμα:

Οι πόρτες και τα παράθυρα είναι βαμμέν*α* μπλε.
Οι δρόμοι και οι πλατείες ήταν γεμάτ*α*/γεμάτ*ες* κόσμο.

Στο ίδιο, Παράρτημα 3, _Συμφωνία_ [περιληπτική παρουσίαση των σχετικών κανόνων]

Όταν ένα μόνο προσδιοριστικό στοιχείο συνοδεύει με προσδιοριστική λειτουργία δύο ή περισσότερα ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν άψυχα αντικείμενα, εμφανίζεται συχνά στο γένος και στον αριθμό του ουσιαστικού που βρίσκεται πλησιέστερα σε αυτό:

ελληνική (θηλ. εν) μουσική (θηλ. εν) και τραγούδια (ουδ. πληθ.)

Κατά κανόνα, αποφεύγεται η χρήση ενός μόνο προσδιοριστικού στοιχείου για δύο ή περισσότερα ουσιαστικά σε διαφορετικά γένη που δηλώνουν έμψυχα όντα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς, ούτε μόνο οι Γάλλοι τα σχετικά προβλήματα· από την Πρωτοχρονιά του 2012, μετά από συζητήσεις και έντονες πολιτικές διαμάχες ετών, ο αυστριακός εθνικός ύμνος άλλαξε. Ο τέταρτος στίχος της πρώτης στροφής, _Heimat bist du großer Söhne,_ («πατρίδα είσαι σπουδαίων γιων») έγινε _Heimat großer Töchter und Söhne_(«πατρίδα σπουδαίων θυγατέρων και γιων») --και οι κόρες του έθνους όχι μόνο κέρδισαν το δικό τους μισό του εθνικού τους ύμνου, αλλά (χάρη και στις ποιητικές ανάγκες) και την πρωτοκαθεδρία... :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Και γιατί δεν το έκαναν großer Kinder;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2012)

Ίσως για τη ρίμα· ο επόμενος στίχος είναι Volk, begnadet für das Schöne (από μετριοφροσύνη...).


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Σωστό αυτό· εγώ πάλι φαντάστηκα πως große Kinder ίσως να μην είναι και το μεγαλύτερο κομπλιμέντο. Και με το ρυθμό πώς τα βγάλανε πέρα, που πρόσθεσαν τρεις συλλαβές; Θα μου πεις, αυτό είναι πολύ ευκολότερο, εκτός κι αν είναι βαλσάκι, σαν τον δικό μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2012)

Μία παραπάνω (έβγαλαν το _bist du_) ;).
Ο συγκεκριμένος ύμνος είναι μνημείο γραφειοκρατικών χειρισμών, το γερμανικό βικιάρθρο έχει το πλήρες και ιδιαίτερα ανιαρό ιστορικό.
Παρεμπ, (τριβιδάκι), ο παραδοσιακός αυστριακός αυτοκρατορικός ύμνος (με πολλές παραλλαγές στο κείμενο) ακολουθεί τη μουσική του Χάιντν στην οποία βασίζεται ο σημερινός γερμανικός ύμνος.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ωραία τα περιγράφουν οι Holton - Mackridge και σία, απολύτως σύμφωνα με το τρέχον γλωσσικό κριτήριο, νομίζω. Σε πιο κανονιστικές γραμματικές (κάτι που ρητά δεν είναι το προαναφερθέν) υπάρχει σχετική περιγραφή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πρώτον, να διορθώσω το λάθος στο ποστ μου: "δεν προκρίνεται πάντα το *αρσενικό*", όχι "το *ουσιαστικό*". Δεύτερον, σωστά αυτά που γράφετε στο νήμα εκεί, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουμε παραθέσει κάποιον κανόνα από Γραμματική:
> 
> Holton-Mackridge-Φιλιππάκη_Warburton, _Γραμματική της ελληνικής γλώσσας_, 1.9.1 (το κομμάτι αυτό είναι της Φιλιππάκη):
> 
> ...



Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει σ' αυτόν τον κανόνα. Ας δοκιμάσω:

*Οι αλεπούδες και τα ελάφια πρέπει να είναι αγαπημένοι.*

_*Οι αλεπούδες και τα ελάφια πρέπει να είναι αγαπημένα.*_

Το δεύτερο μού κάνει πιο σωστό. Μήπως επειδή οι γυναίκες και τα παιδιά είναι άνθρωποι (αρσενικό) ενώ οι αλεπούδες και τα ελάφια είναι ζώα (ουδέτερο); Μήπως απλά παραλογίζομαι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει σ' αυτόν τον κανόνα. Ας δοκιμάσω:
> 
> *Οι αλεπούδες και τα ελάφια πρέπει να είναι αγαπημένοι.*
> 
> ...



Δεν παραλογίζεσαι (και είναι πιο σωστό), απλώς δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά τον κανόνα που τσιτάρεις:



Costas said:


> Φιλιππάκη said:
> 
> 
> > Όταν το υποκείμενο του ρήματος _είμαι_ είναι στον πληθυντικό και _αυτός ο πληθυντικός παρουσιάζει_ ένα σύνολο *ανθρώπων* που αποτελείται από μέλη και θηλυκού και/ή ουδέτερου και αρσενικού γένους, ή ακόμα και από μέλη θηλυκού και ουδέτερου γένους μόνο, το επιθετικό ή ουσιαστικό κατηγορούμενο είναι αρσενικού γένους[...]


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ωραία τα περιγράφουν οι Holton - Mackridge και σία, απολύτως σύμφωνα με το τρέχον γλωσσικό κριτήριο, νομίζω. Σε πιο κανονιστικές γραμματικές (κάτι που ρητά δεν είναι το προαναφερθέν) υπάρχει σχετική περιγραφή;


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω· η συγκεκριμένη Γραμματική με καλύπτει τόσο πολύ (99% θα έλεγα) ώστε δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη να αποχτήσω άλλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν παραλογίζεσαι (και είναι πιο σωστό), απλώς δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά τον κανόνα που τσιτάρεις:



Χρειάζομαι νέους φακούς επαφής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Νόμιζα ότι ένα από τα θηλυκά που αντιστέκεται είναι το θηλυκό τού _δράστη_, αλλά έκανα λάθος. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει όλους τους τύπους που κυκλοφορούν:

*δράστης* (ο) {δραστών}, (λόγ.) *δράστις* (η) [αρχ.] {δράστιδος | δραστίδων} ... Επίσης *δράστιδα* κ. *δράστρια* (η) {δραστριών}.

Με έκπληξη είδα πόσο διαδεδομένος είναι ο τύπος *η δράστιδα*. Μου κόπηκε η χαρά όταν είδα πόσο πολλά ήταν τα «η δράστης». Τη γενική πώς τη φτιάχνουν;

Το μέλλον; Ελπίζω, προς τη μεριά της _*δράστριας*_ (και της _μεταφράστριας_).

ΥΓ. Ναι, στο _δραστίδων_ λιποθύμησα κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μέλλον; Ελπίζω, προς τη μεριά της _*δράστριας*_ (και της _μεταφράστριας_).


Επηρεάζει άραγε στη σύνθεση ή τη χρήση και το σχετικό ρήμα; Επηρεάζει ο τονισμός του αρσενικού τύπου, στη λήγουσα ή την παραλήγουσα; Αλλά έχουμε και _μετανάστριας_ αν μας δυσκολεύει το _μεταφράστριας_. Τι δίνει άραγε μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ τη _δυνάστρια_, χωρίς άλλους τύπους, ενώ στο ΛΚΝ η δυνάστρια απουσιάζει εντελώς;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 4, 2012)

*Οι θηλυκοί βαθμοί και θέσεις στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*

Αν και έχω εκθέσει τα παρακάτω σε συναδέλφους μου στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό θέλω να τα καταθέσω κι εδώ για να φτιάξω αποτελέσματα στο Διαδίκτυο. Η κατάληξη *-ος *στα θηλυκά ονόματα δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα επομένως λέω και γράφω με άνεση: *η αξιωματικός, η δίοπος, η σημαιοφόρος, η ανθυποπλοίαρχος, η οπλονόμος, η ναυτική δόκιμος, η δευτεροετής δόκιμος* και πάει λέγοντας. Τώρα με τις καταλήξεις σε *-ης *πιστεύω ότι η μετατροπή σε κατάληξη* -ίνα* είναι λαϊκή. Μπορεί να επικρατήσει κάποτε αλλά σήμερα πρέπει να πάμε λάου-λάου.
Έτσι πιστεύω πως τα ακόλουθα μπορούν να καλύψουν το κενό στους θηλυκούς βαθμούς:
*η διοικήτρια *(Υπάρχει ήδη στα λεξικά.)
*η κυβερνήτρια *(Ομοίως, νομίζω λέγεται στον ιστιοπλοϊκό κόσμο ευρέως. Το λόγιο και αρχαιόκλιτο _κυβερνήτις _το μόνο που θα φέρει είναι προβλήματα.)
*η πλωτάρχισσα *(Η κατάληξη -ισσα είναι αρχαιότατη, την δώσαμε μάλιστα στους λατίνους [-esse στα γαλλικά, -essa στα ιταλικά]. Κι οι αρχαιοπρεπέστεροι μπορούν να τη λένε άφοβα!)
*η ανθυπασπίστρια *(Το _ανθυπασπιστίνα_ είναι λαϊκό.)
*η κελεύστρια *(Και τα σύνθετά του *επικελεύστρια, αρχικελεύστρια*.Το _κελευστίνα _είναι λαϊκό αλλά είναι διαδεδομένο στον προφορικό λόγο.) 
*η πυράρχισσα, η θαλαμάρχισσα, η ναυτική επιμελήτρια *(διαδεδομένο)

Τώρα για το θηλυκό του διαγγελέα θα έλεγα *διαγγέλισσα* (κατά τα γραμμάτισσα και συγγράφισσα).

Υ.Γ Ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε σμηνίες και λοχίες στο ΠΝ :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2012)

Εύγε αγαπητέ!
Η κυβερνήτρια δίνει λύση και για τις γυναίκες governors στις πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ και σε κράτη της Κοινοπολιτείας, όπου συχνά χρησιμοποιείται το απαράδεκτο "η κυβερνήτης".


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Και δεύτερο εύγε, +1 που λέμε.

Αν ψάξουμε να βρούμε «η λοχία», θα πέσουμε αναπόφευκτα πάνω σε Σαραντάκο, αλλά και σε πολλούς που ήθελαν να γράψουν... _η λοχεία_.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 4, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ και υποκλίνομαι! Η ονομαστική *η κελευστής, η πλωτάρχης *έστω ότι χωνεύεται εύκολα... τα κωμικοτραγικά είναι ασφαλώς στη γενική ενικού (*της κελευστή, της πλωτάρχη*) αλλά περισσότερο στην κλητική αφού στον στρατό όλοι καλούμε τον αρχαιότερο με τον βαθμό του. Έτσι κάποιοι καλούνε "κυρία κελευστή!" και "κυρία πλωτάρχη!" που παραπέμπουν στη σύζυγο, στην κυρία του κελευστή/πλωτάρχη. Χειρότερα βέβαια είναι τα "κυρία κελευστής!" και "κυρία πλωτάρχης!" με σίγμα τελικό!
Εγώ προς το παρόν στα έγγραφα για τη γενική ενικού χρησιμοποιώ την καθαρευσιάνικη κατάληξη -ου (της κελευστού, της πλωτάρχου) για να ντριμπλάρω τα κακόηχα *της κελευστή, της πλωτάρχη.*


----------



## Dimboukas (Sep 12, 2012)

Εγώ όπου μπορώ μετατρέπω τα αρσενικά οξύτονα (πχ. καθηγητής, κριτής) σε θηλυκά με την κατάληξη –τρια, όπως καθηγήτρια, κρίτρια κλπ. Όσο για τα παροξύτονα (πχ. επιβάτης, ολυμπιονίκης), είτε τα κάνω τριτόκλιτα σε –ις (πχ. ολυμπιονίκις, πολίτις, την ολυμπιονίκι, την πολίτι) ή σε –ίσσα (πχ. επιβάτισσα).

Έφερα όμως ξανά το θέμα διότι άκουσα—μόνο άκουσα, δεν είδα—στον Σκάι, μια εκφωνήτρια να λέει «άρση της ασυλίας της _βουλευτής_ Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη». Αντί να τσαντιστώ ιντριγκιάστηκα και αυθυποβαλλόμενος το ανήγαγα σε πρωτοελληνικούς τύπους!:scared: Ίσως ξέρετε τότε που ο Ζευς ήταν _νεφεληγερέτα_, ομοίως δε θα ήταν και η Ήρα και όποια άλλη θεά. Έτσι θα ήταν _Διός νεφεληγρέταο_ αλλά και ίσως _*Ἥρᾱς νεφεληγερέτᾱς_ και λίγο αττικότερα _*Ἥρᾱς νεφεληγερέτης_.

Ίσως σας μπέρδεψα, αλλά να τι θέλω να πω: στα πανάρχαια χρόνια ίσως ήταν _ὁ/ἡ *βουλευτά ( ᾱ; )_ και ενώ τα θηλυκά έμειναν σχεδόν αμετάβλητα στην κλίση τα αρσενικά άλλαξαν (_τοῦ *βουλευτάο/τῆς *βουλευτᾶς/*βουλευτῆς (αττ.)_), βάζοντας και σίγμα στην ονομαστική και δανειζόμενα και ξένες στην κλίση τους καταλήξεις γενικής, διότι η κατάληξη της γενικής σε _–ς_ είναι μάλλον η αρχική παρά η _–ᾱο/–εω_ και σίγουρα η _–ου_.

Έτσι, βγάζοντας ίσως το τελικό σίγμα κάνουμε αμέσως ένα πρωτόκλιτο αρσενικό θηλυκό και ξεμπερδεύουμε, και κατά το γλωσσικό ένστικτο ορισμένων ότι τα θηλυκά δεν έχουν σίγμα και το προσθέτουν στην γενική και κατά την αναγωγή στα παμπάλαια ελληνικά.

Άρα να η λογική βάση της οποίας η εκφωνήτρια του Σκάι είπε _της βουλευτής_.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Η κατάληξη -ισσα είναι αρχαιότατη, την δώσαμε μάλιστα στους λατίνους [-esse στα γαλλικά, -essa στα ιταλικά]. Κι οι αρχαιοπρεπέστεροι μπορούν να τη λένε άφοβα


Είναι μάλιστα πολύ συχνότερη απ' όσο νομίζουμε. Ακόμη κι αν περιοριστούμε μόνο στα κείμενα των επιγραφών έχουμε πολλά επαγγέλματα, αξιώματα και τίτλους με αυτήν την κατάληξη (βασίλισσα, γερουσιάρχισσα, διακόνισσα, ηρώισσα, ιέρισσα, λαμπαδάρχισσα, οικονόμισσα, μακεδονιάρχισσα, μαγάρεισσα, νίνισσα, πατρώνισσα, φιλοσόφισσα) και πάμπολλα εθνικά, συχνά με άλλον κανονικό και επίσημο θηλυκό τύπο, αλλά με τον τύπο σε -ισσα να έχει περισσότερα παραδείγματα (Αιτώλισσα, Αντιόχισσα, Απάμισσα, Αράβισσα, Γαλάτισσα, Ερμιόνισσα, Ηρακλεώτισσα, Καβάλισσα, Καππαδόκισσα, Κίλισσα, Λαοδίκισσα, Λυκαόνισσα, Λυμίρισσα, Λυσιμάχισσα, Μελιβόισσα, Μήδισσα, Νικομήδισσα, Παιόνισσα, Παφλαγόνισσα, Πισίδισσα, Προμενίτισσα, Πτολεμαίισσα, Σαμαρείτισσα, Σελεύκισσα, Σινώπισσα, Φοίνισσα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Dimboukas said:


> Όσο για τα παροξύτονα (πχ. επιβάτης, ολυμπιονίκης), είτε τα κάνω τριτόκλιτα σε –ις (πχ. ολυμπιονίκις, πολίτις, την ολυμπιονίκι, την πολίτι) ή σε –ίσσα (πχ. επιβάτισσα).


Η πολίτρια, η πολίτιδα, η πολίτις, η πολίτης…


Όσο για τη _βουλευτή_, θα μπορούσαμε να τη δούμε και σαν την _τελευτή_... :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2012)

Μου αρέσουν οι προτάσεις του Usual Suspect (#134). Σ’ ένα παλιό φυλλάδιο του Δημοκρατικού Στρατού (1949), όπου όλες οι γυναίκες αποκαλούνται *μαχήτριες*, βρίσκω και δύο ειδικότητες: *σκοπευτίνες *και *τραυματιοφορίνες*.

Στο μεταξύ, νέο κρούσμα πρόσθεσης μουστακιού, αυτή τη φορά σε δεκαεφτάχρονη μαθήτρια!

*Εφευρέτης, ετών 17*

Η Αμερικανίδα μαθήτρια που κατασκεύασε έναν καρδιογράφο τσέπης για φτωχούς
Η Κάθριν Γουόνγκ (Κάθι, για τους φίλους της) κατασκεύασε έναν πρωτότυπο ηλεκτροκαρδιογράφο. Η συσκευή δίνει σε ασθενείς χωρών του Τρίτου Κόσμου τη δυνατότητα να εξετάσουν την καρδιά τους με το κινητό τους τηλέφωνο.​​

Το ατόπημα από τα _Νέα του Σαββάτου_ (15/9/2012)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Η *εφευρέτρια* θα αμειφθεί. Για την *ευρέτρια* δεν ξέρω...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ Earion. Σήμερα σκέφτηκα αυτό το νήμα αφού έπεσα σε ταμπέλα με θηλυκό μαιευτήρα: Έφη ΧΧΧΧΧΧ - Μαιευτήρας. Άντε τώρα να βρούμε το θηλυκό! Το μαιεύτρια καλό μου φαίνεται...


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Προσοχή! Έχουμε τις μαίες. Μετά άρχισαν να σπουδάζουν στη σχολή μαιών και άντρες και τους λένε μαιευτές. 
Έχουμε και τους μαιευτήρες, που δεν είναι μαιευτές, άμα πούμε τις γυναίκες μαιεύτριες δεν θα τις περνάνε για μαιευτές θηλυκού γένους; Δηλαδή για μαίες;


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2012)

Το Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε της Αθήνας γράφει σήμερα στην πρώτη σελίδα του ιστοτόπου του:

Wir suchen eine Mitarbeiterin für den Kulturbereich. (Ζητάμε συνεργάτιδα για τα πολιτιστικά)

Χτύπησε το αντιρατσιστικό φίλανδρο καμπανάκι μου: τι έγινε, αποκλείονται οι άντρες τώρα; Πατάω το λινκ για "Περισσότερα...", και λέει:

Das Goethe-Institut sucht ab dem 01.01.2013 oder später eine/n Sachbearbeiter/in für seine Kulturprogramme.

Ουφ! Όμως η πρώτη εγγραφή, η αποκλειστικά θηλυκιά, δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος: συνειδητά χρησιμοποίησαν το θηλυκό ως επίκοινο. Άλλωστε, στο ελληνικό λένε:

Το Ινστιτούτο ψάχνει έναν συνεργάτη για το Πολιτιστικό Τμήμα.

Αυτό το θηλυκό του γερμανικού μού φαίνεται βολονταριστικό λάθος, αλλά ίσως να είναι έτσι πια στα γερμανικά, δηλ. να έχουν αποφασίσει ότι είτε αρσενικό γένος βλέπεις, είτε θηλυκό, θα πρέπει να το εκλαμβάνεις ως επίκοινο. Πάντως, εγώ σαν Έλληνας αναγνώστης, διαβάζοντας το γερμανικό, έκανα τη σκέψη που σας είπα πιο πάνω, ότι δηλ. ψάχνουν αποκλειστικά (ως μη έδει) για γυναίκα. Συνημμένες οι φωτογραφίες, για την ιστορία:


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2013)

Στο άρθρο της Σ. Μαρμαρίδου για τη γλωσσική πράξη, στην Πύλη, όλο το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε "ομιλήτρια" και κάπου αναφέρεται ένας "ακροατής". Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ ότι όταν γράφει γυναίκα, μεταχειρίζεται το βασικό (αν υπάρχει βασικό) πρόσωπο του κειμένου για να θέσει το κυρίαρχο γένος, άρα το γράφει θηλυκό. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και άντρες (σε αμερικάνικα κείμενα το έχω δει) που χρησιμοποιούν συστηματικά το θηλυκό γένος, με γελοία μερικές φορές αποτελέσματα (το Τάο Τε Τζινγκ [=Λάο Τσε], ας πούμε, ξαφνικά γεμίζει με αναφορές σε γυναίκες....). Δεν ξέρω αν το πιο πάνω είναι συνήθης τακτική που μου έχει διαφύγει, ούτε αν το ερμήνευσα σωστά (δηλ. "γράφει άντρας, αρσενικό· γράφει γυναίκα, θηλυκό", ή τουλάχιστον "γράφει γυναίκα, θηλυκό [και οι άντρες ας γράψουν θηλυκό αν θέλουν να δείξουν πως δεν είναι σεξιστές...]").


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2013)

Τίτλος πρόσφατης είδησης: Νέος ομαδικός βιασμός γυναίκας επιβάτη σε λεωφορείο στην Ινδία. Ομολογώ ότι προστιγμή σκέφτηκα "γυναίκας ενός επιβάτη". Γιατί όχι επιβάτισσας; Ή επιβάτιδας; Ή επιβάτριας; Ή όπου ανθίζουν πολλά λουλούδια τα τρώει ο λύκος;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το _επιβάτισσας_ θα διάλεγα. Και απλώς ελπίζω ότι δεν θα πουν ποτέ _επιβήτορος_, γιατί τότε θα μπερδευόμασταν κανονικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα _επιβάτρια_, όπως _ακροβάτρια_ και _αναβάτρια_. Το ΛΚΝ πάντως έχεις όλες τις εναλλακτικές στον _επιβάτη_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Εναλλαγή γένους στην ίδια πρόταση (βολεύει εδώ, αφού πρόκειται για κατά παράταξη λίστα ονομάτων):
_Και σε αυτές τις ζώνες, ο «ξένος» δε θα είναι μονάχα ο εθνοτικά διαφορετικός, ο μετανάστης ή ο πρόσφυγας. Θα είναι επίσης ο άστεγος, η τοξικοεξαρτημένη, η εκδιδόμενη, ο άνεργος, η κομμουνίστρια, ο αναρχικός, ο ομοφιλόφιλος, η λεσβία…_ (από το μπλογκ των καταληψιών της Σκαραμαγκά)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εναλλαγή γένους στην ίδια πρόταση (βολεύει εδώ, αφού πρόκειται για κατά παράταξη λίστα ονομάτων):
> _Και σε αυτές τις ζώνες, ο «ξένος» δε θα είναι μονάχα ο εθνοτικά διαφορετικός, ο μετανάστης ή ο πρόσφυγας. Θα είναι επίσης ο άστεγος, η τοξικοεξαρτημένη, η εκδιδόμενη, ο άνεργος, η κομμουνίστρια, ο αναρχικός, ο ομοφιλόφιλος, η λεσβία…_ (από το μπλογκ των καταληψιών της Σκαραμαγκά)



Τι κρίμα που στο θηλυκό γένος δίνουν μόνο την τοξικομανή* και την εκδιδόμενη ανάμεσα στον άνεργο και άστεγο. Ο άντρας κακομοίρης άνεργος ή άστεγος, η γυναίκα πρεζόνι ή πόρνη. Προσέξτε επίσης ότι _ο ομοφυλόφιλος_ (λάθος γραμμένος) αλλά _η λεσβία_. Προσωπικά με κουράζει και με εκνευρίζει η χρήση ενικού για πληθυντικό, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα γούστου.


* με μια δόση πολιτικώς ορθής εσάνς


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Περιμένω να δω ποιος τολμηρός θα πρωτοπεί: «Και αποδώ η σύζυγή μου». :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω να δω ποιος τολμηρός θα πρωτοπεί: «Και αποδώ η σύζυγή μου». :)



Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν θα το πει κανείς. Υπάρχει η _ζυγή_, θα πεις. Όμως _σύζυγος_ θα πει "_ο/η κάτω από τον ίδιο ζυγό_", άρα η κατάληξη δεν έχει λόγο να αλλάξει (παρότι δεν είναι γραμματικό ή εννοιολογικό λάθος). Αν έλεγες _σύζυγη_, εγώ θα καταλάβαινα _συζυγή_ (όπως _συζυγή παράσταση_, στα μαθηματικά). Κάτι τέτοιο θα μας πήγαινε πίσω και το σύζυγος/η θα αποκτούσε επιθετική χρήση (η σύζυγή μου γυναίκα). Παρατήρησε ότι η _ζυγή_ είναι επίθετο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

Ή, εφόσον πρόκειται για προφορικό λόγο, θα καταλάβαινες, Έλλη, ότι μιλάς με κάποιον σαουδάραβα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ή, εφόσον πρόκειται για προφορικό λόγο, θα καταλάβαινες, Έλλη, ότι μιλάς με κάποιον σαουδάραβα.


Thank you. Ο τόνος του χιούμορ πρέπει να αποκαθίσταται, για την αρμονία του σύμπαντος, γαμώτο.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2013)

Χαζεύοντας στο δίκτυο μια προχθεσινή ανακοίνωση της Φεμινιστικής Πρωτοβουλίας, το μάτι μου έπεσε πάνω στον όχι τόσο συνηθισμένο τύπο _βουλεύτρια,_ και μου έκανε εντύπωση που τον προτίμησαν έναντι της _βουλευτίνας._ Φαντάζομαι ότι απέφυγαν τον τύπο _βουλευτίνα_ θεωρώντας ότι έχει υποτιμητική χροιά. Με το θέμα βέβαια έχει ασχοληθεί αναλυτικά ο Σαραντάκος εδώ. Ψάχνοντας σχετικά έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το ιστορικού -και όχι μόνο- ενδιαφέροντος άρθρο από το 1953, το οποίο υπέγραφε ο τότε Διευθυντής του Λεξικού της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών και ήδη από τότε έπαιρνε θέση υπέρ της _βουλευτίνας._


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι για υποτιμητικούς τύπους δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, πια. Ωστόσο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση προτιμώ την _βουλεύτρια_, που έτσι κι αλλιώς απαντά σαν κατάληξη σε όλα τα άλλα σε -λευτής (νοσηλεύτρια, καπηλεύτρια, εκμεταλλεύτρια, κτλ), πλην των σε -δουλευτής (δουλεύτρα, παραδουλεύτρα). Γενικά είμαι υπέρ του -τρια και στα άλλα σε -της, όπως _επιβάτρια_ και _συνεργάτρια_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-της-συντάκτριας&p=97063&viewfull=1#post97063


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Themis said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-της-συντάκτριας&p=97063&viewfull=1#post97063



:clap::up:


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2013)

_Βουλεύτριες, χορεύτριες και βουλευτίνες _της Αγγέλικας Ψαρρά
_βουλεύτρια ή ανταρτίνα ( : περί ήχων σκιάς)_ από το Σημειωματάριο Κήπων


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2013)

χαν, χουν, και τώρα χεν:

*Sweden Adopts a Gender-Neutral Pronoun* (care2)
Swedes are shaking up their language with a new gender-neutral pronoun. The pronoun, “hen,” allows speakers and writers to refer to a person without including reference to a person’s gender. This month, the pronoun made a big leap toward mainstream usage when it was added to the country’s National Encyclopedia.

Ωστόσο το έδαφος ήταν προετοιμασμένο από την ίδια τη γραμματική της γλώσσας:

(Wikipedia)
Nouns have two grammatical genders: common (utrum) and neuter (neutrum), which determine their definite forms as well as the form of any adjectives used to describe them. Noun gender is largely arbitrary and must be memorized; however, around three quarters of all Swedish nouns are common gender. Living beings are often common nouns, like in en katt, en häst, en fluga, etc.
Swedish once had three genders—masculine, feminine and neuter. Though traces of the three-gender system still exist in archaic expressions and certain dialects, masculine and feminine nouns have today merged into the common gender. A remnant of the masculine gender can still be expressed in the singular definite form of adjectives according to natural gender (male humans), in the same way as personal pronouns, han/hon, are chosen for representing nouns in Contemporary Swedish (male/female humans and optionally animals).

Personal pronouns
Singular
Person.....Nominative......Objective..Possessive: com./neut./pl.
3 Masc.....han...............honom.....hans
3 Fem......hon...............henne.....hennes
3 Com.....den................den........dess
3 Neu......det................det........dess
3 Indef....man...............en.........ens


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2013)

1) Στο A review of A “Different Economy of Bodies and Pleasures”? Gender, Power, and Sexuality in BDSM Interactions, by Brandy Simula Dissertation Reviews, διαβάζω:

(in keeping with contemporary queer-feminist theory, I use the gender-neutral pronouns “ze” for “she” and “he,” and “zir” for “her” and “his”)

Γιατί zir και όχι zis?

2) Προχτές διάβασα σ' ένα σχόλιο στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου την είδηση ότι το Πανεπιστήμιο της Λειψίας θα χρησιμοποιεί στο εξής το θηλυκό ως κοινό γένος για τους ακαδημαϊκούς τίτλους του: Herr Professorin, για παράδειγμα, ακόμα και για τους άντρες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2013)

Αντιγράφω από το άρθρο της Wikipedia, _Gender-specific and gender-neutral pronouns_: 

Written Chinese has gone in the opposite direction, from non-gendered to gendered pronouns, though this hasn't affected the spoken language.

In spoken standard Mandarin, there is no gender distinction in personal pronouns: the pronoun tā (他) can mean "he", "she", "ze", or "it". However, when the antecedent of the spoken pronoun tā is unclear, native speakers will assume it is a male person. In 1917, the Old Chinese graph tā (她, from nǚ 女, "woman") was borrowed into the written language to specifically represent "she" by Liu Bannong. As a result, the old character tā (他), which previously also meant "she" in written texts, is sometimes restricted to meaning "he" only. In contrast to most Chinese characters coined to represent specifically male concepts, the character tā is formed with the *ungendered character for person* rén (人), rather than the character for male nán (男)."

*The creation of gendered pronouns in Chinese was part of the May Fourth Movement to modernize Chinese culture, and specifically an attempt to assert sameness between Chinese and the European languages, which generally have gendered pronouns.* Of all the contemporary neologisms from the period, the only ones to remain in common use are tā (它) for objects, tā (牠, from niú 牛, "cow") for animals, and tā (祂 from shì 示, "revelation") for gods. Although Liu and other writers tried to popularize a different pronunciation for the feminine tā, including yi from the Wu dialect and tuo from a literary reading, these efforts failed, and all forms of the pronoun tā retain identical pronunciation. This identical pronunciation of the split characters holds true not only for Mandarin but also for many of the varieties of Chinese. *There is a recent trend on the Internet for people to write "TA" in Latin script, derived from the pinyin romanization of Chinese, as a gender-neutral pronoun.*

Σε διάστημα δηλαδή λιγότερο από ενός αιώνα διαγράφηκε ένας πλήρης κύκλος με επιστροφή στην αφετηρία, μόνο που τώρα αντί για το επίκοινο 他 υπάρχει το λατινικό ta! Και η επιστροφή αυτή στην αφετηρία δεν είναι επιστροφή στην προτέρα κατάσταση· κάθε άλλο.
[Το ta αυτό μπορείτε να το δείτε σε εφαρμογή εδώ]


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Στην Αυστραλία άρχισαν να δέχονται και τρίτο φύλο ("γένος"), το ουδέτερο, στα επίσημα χαρτιά τους:
(Slate)
Jusqu'à présent les formulaires australiens proposaient deux options sous la case «genre»: homme ou femme. Il faut désormais ajouter une troisième possibilité, le neutre. Une décision de la cour d'appel de la Nouvelle-Galles du Sud a en effet reconnu officiellement l'existence de ce genre –ou non-genre– dans cet Etat d'Australie. Plus précisement, la décision annule l'obligation d'enregistrer un citoyen uniquement comme homme ou comme femme sur les certificats de naissance, de décès, et de mariage, comme l'explique le Sydney Morning Herald. 

A l'origine de cette procédure, Norrie May-Welby, un homme devenu femme qui se considère désormais comme «neutre» ou «sexless», en anglais. 

Άμα δε προσθέσουμε και τη διαφυλικότητα...(και σ' εμάς συζήτηση εδώ)

Μήπως σαν Λεξιλογία να γίνουμε οι πρώτοι (ή απ' τους πρώτους) που θα δώσουμε και τρίτο κουτάκι για το φύλο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μήπως σαν Λεξιλογία να γίνουμε οι πρώτοι (ή απ' τους πρώτους) που θα δώσουμε και τρίτο κουτάκι για το φύλο;




Και να θεσπίσουμε κι αυτό το σύμβολο. Που θα είναι το σύμβολο του Αραφρόδιτου ή του Αφροδιτάρη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2014)

Μπορούμε να θεσπίσουμε τον απλό κύκλο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και να θεσπίσουμε ... το σύμβολο ... του Αραφρόδιτου ή του Αφροδιτάρη;



Δεν χρειάζεται. Είναι ήδη το σύμβολο του Ερμαφρόδιτου.






Εδώ έχει πολλά σύμβολα για όλες τις προτιμήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Α, μάλιστα. Αδιαφορούν για το ότι το σύμβολο του Ερμή είναι διαφορετικό. 






Στη βιολογία:

But Linnaeus was also the one to appropriate the planet symbols to biology. In his notes, he used the Venus symbol as shorthand for female and the Mars symbol as shorthand for male. He also used Saturn to denote woody plants, the Sun for annual plants and Jupiter for perennials. As for gender, the Mercury symbol was used by Linnaeus for hermaphrodite plants. However, that symbol’s meaning has changed over the years, at least in scientific shorthand, and is now used to denote virgin female (e.g. in genetic analysis). Mars was also used by Linnaeus, somewhat confusingly, for biennial plants.
http://bytesizebio.net/2012/03/08/the-origin-of-gender-symbols-in-biology/


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Εδώ έχουμε πελαγώσει με τις λέξεις, τα σύμβολα μας μάραναν...


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Για σύμβολα έχει χυθεί αίμα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Ωχ! αν υποψιαστώ ότι θα πλακωθούν μεταξύ τους όλα τα σύμβολα που είναι στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας του λινκ σου, από τα πιο απλά ως τα πιο σύνθετα, θα πάω να αυτοκτονήσω! Αλλά γιατί να μην προσθέσουμε και τα διάφορα σύμβολα των σεξ. ιδιαιτεροτήτων; Εκεί να δεις τι αίμα θα χυθεί...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2014)

Από το skai.gr, πλούσια η συγκομιδή, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί το πρώτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν "η ατζέντης" και μετά πρόσεξα τα άλλα δύο:

Σύμφωνα με την ατζέντη ο Γούντι Άλεν θα αντιδράσει «πολύ γρήγορα». Η Νταρτ είπε επίσης ότι καμία δίωξη είχε κινηθεί κατά του σκηνοθέτη και καμία ένδειξη της σεξουαλικής επίθεσης είχε αναπτυχθεί από ανεξάρτητους εμπειρογνώμονες που διορίζονται από δικαστήριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2014)

Ιησούς!


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2014)

Aυτό το "καμία ένδειξη της σεξουαλικής επίθεσης [δεν] είχε _αναπτυχθεί_", ποιά λέξη μεταφράζει;
Στις ειδήσεις με τις δηλώσεις της ατζέντισσας βλέπω concluded, _"At the time, a thorough investigation was conducted by court appointed independent experts. The experts concluded there was no credible evidence of molestation". _


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2014)

Μου τη σπάει όταν μια γλώσσα, εν προκειμένω η αγγλική, αναγορεύεται σε νόρμα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για την κατάργηση του γένους:

Germans try to get their tongues around gender-neutral language
Justice ministry's edict that state institutions must use 'gender-neutral' language is forcing the country to confront change
(The Guardian)

_Der, die or das_? For centuries, the seemingly arbitrary allocation of masculine, feminine and neutral gender articles in German has driven non-native speakers to despair. "In German, a young lady has no sex, while a turnip has," the American writer Mark Twain once complained. "Think what overwrought reverence that shows for the turnip, and what callous disrespect for the girl."

But hope may finally be in sight. Changing attitudes to gender are increasingly transforming the German language, and some theorists argue that scrapping the gendered articles altogether may be the most logical outcome.

Predictions vary: one suggestion is that Angela Merkel will eventually no longer be die _Bundeskanzlerin_ but a neutral das _Bundeskanzler_, as she would be in English. Others believe that the feminine gender, already the most common fallback form used by non-native speakers, will become the default article: a policeman would no longer be _der Polizist_ but _die Polizist_.

The changing nature of German is particularly noticeable at university campuses. Addressing groups of students in German has been problematic ever since universities stopped being bastions of male privilege. Should they be _sehr geehrte Studenten_ or _sehr geehrte Studentinnen_?

In official documents, such as job advertisements, administrators used to get around the problem with typographical hybrid forms such as _Student(inn)en_ or _StudentInnen_ – an unfair compromise, some say, which still treats the archetype of any profession as masculine.

Now, with the federal justice ministry emphasising that all state bodies should stick to "gender-neutral" formulations in their paperwork, things are changing again. Increasingly, job ads use the feminine form as the root of a noun, so that even a male professor may be referred to as _der Professorin_. Lecturers are advised to address their students not as _Studenten_ but _Studierende_ ("those that study"), thus sidestepping the gender question altogether.

In the long run, such solutions would prove too complicated, linguists such as Luise Pusch argue. She told the Guardian that men would eventually get so frustrated with the current compromises that they would clock on to the fundamental problem, and the German language would gradually simplify its gender articles, just as English has managed to do since the Middle Ages.

"Language should be comfortable and fair," said Pusch. "At the moment, German is a very comfortable language, but a very unfair one."

Many linguists question whether language can be changed through human will. "It's hard to transform grammar through legislation, and even if so, such changes often happen over centuries," said Anatol Stefanowitsch, a linguist at Berlin's Free University.

But he also points out that some dialects, such as _Niederdeutsch_ (Low German), have lost the cumbersome distinction between _der_ and _die_ already: in Low German, for example, both men and women are simply referred to as _de_.

Πόσο πιο γελοίος μπορεί να γίνει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου Philip Oltermann, όταν γράφει το ανθρωπομορφικό just as English has *managed* to do since the Middle Ages ;


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)

...
Συμφωνώ, Κώστα. Από την άλλη, κάτι που έβλεπα προχτές και γέλασα:

Eddie Izzard - Force Majeure - English Language






English as a _force majeure_...


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

Πρόσεξα ότι έχει βαμμένα τα νύχια του.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πρόσεξα ότι έχει βαμμένα τα νύχια του.


http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2010/nov/20/zoe-williams-eddie-izzard-saturday-interview


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

Α, μάλιστα· ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2014)

Κώστα, έχεις μείνει πίσω (άσχετα από τον Ίζαρντ)


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

Όντως! αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι με χαλάει· σκέφτομαι ήδη ποια χρώματα μου πάνε (το ποια χρώματα μ' αρέσουν το ξέρω).


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πρόσεξα ότι έχει βαμμένα τα νύχια του.



Dressed to kill in _Dress to Kill_...  And "Looking cool".

Sometimes he's _Stripped_, though.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2014)

Πλέον κττμά οφείλουν να λημματογραφηθούν ως επίκοινα, μιας κι έχουν εδώ και καιρό αποκτήσει και το θηλυκό τους, τα _επίσκοπος _και _αρχιεπίσκοπος _(γκουγκλίστε τα).


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Μετά την πάπισσα, που έχει λημματογραφηθεί ήδη, οι υπόλοιπες είναι «απλές οδοντόκρεμες», που έλεγε μια παλιά διαφήμιση. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Η *επισκόπισσα* Θεοδώρα, μητέρα του πάπα Πασχάλη Α'







Σημειώνεται ότι στην αγιογραφία ο Πάπας Πασχάλης Α΄ απεικονίζεται πάντα με τετράγωνο φωτοστέφανο, ως δηλωτικό των κατά πλευρά κυρίων σημείων του ορίζοντα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2014)

Πολύ παράξενη εξήγηση αυτή για τα σημεία του ορίζοντα, και δεν την έχω ακούσει. Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα πως αυτά τα τετράγωνα δεν είναι φωτοστέφανα, δεν είναι δηλαδή το άγιο φως που εκπέμπεται από το πρόσωπο του αγίου (η άλως), αλλά σύμβολα κοσμικής εξουσίας (κάτι σαν την εικόνα του αυτοκράτορα —αλλά βέβαια σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό). Αυτή η διαφορά ακριβώς φαίνεται στην ολόσωμη ψηφιδωτή εικόνα του αγίου Δημητρίου στη βασιλική του, περιστοιχιζόμενου από τον έπαρχο Λέοντα και τον επίσκοπο της Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

UsualSuspect said:


> Έτσι πιστεύω πως τα ακόλουθα μπορούν να καλύψουν το κενό στους θηλυκούς βαθμούς:
> *η διοικήτρια *(Υπάρχει ήδη στα λεξικά.)
> *η κυβερνήτρια *(Ομοίως, νομίζω λέγεται στον ιστιοπλοϊκό κόσμο ευρέως. Το λόγιο και αρχαιόκλιτο _κυβερνήτις _το μόνο που θα φέρει είναι προβλήματα.)



Επικεφαλής της Κεντρικής Τράπεζας στην Κύπρο είναι από τον περασμένο Μάρτιο η κυρία Χρυστάλλα Γιωρκάτζη. Είκοσι χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές λένε ότι είναι η σημερινή *διοικητής* της Κεντρικής Τράπεζας, 43 γκουγκλιές λένε ότι είναι η *διοικήτρια*. 

Μου αρέσουν οι σελίδες που αναφέρουν ότι, πριν γίνει διοικήτρια, ήταν η Γενική Ελέγκτρια. Αντιθέτως, στην είδηση του διορισμού της στην Καθημερινή έχουμε:
η νυν γενική ελέγκτρια της Δημοκρατίας Χρυστάλλα Γιωρκάτζη
Η νέα διοικητής αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα
μαζί με το δυσεπίλυτο:
διετέλεσε αναπληρώτρια πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2014)

Απορία που μου δημιουργήθηκε διαβάζοντας ένα άρθρο για τους Δρούζους της Συρίας: ο Δρούζος, η ...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2014)

...η Δρούζα, γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Κι εκτός από την Άννα:

Και οι αδελφές Ζαούρ, Δρούζες από τη Σουεϊντά, είναι «ακτιβίστριες της συριακής κοινωνίας των πολιτών για την ειρήνη», όπως γράφει η εφημερίδα «L’Orient-Le Jour».
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=7034


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ...η Δρούζα, γιατί όχι;



Πιθανότατο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 25, 2014)

Νομίζω είναι προφανές (αν και τελικά φαίνεται δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι):η αστυφυλακίνα, η χωροφυλακίνα, η λιμενοφυλακίνα, η δεσμοφυλακίνα, η νυχτοφυλακίνα, η πολιτοφυλακίνα, η αγροφυλακίνα, η αρχαιοφυλακίνα, η δασοφυλακίνα, η ακτοφυλακίνα, η τελωνοφυλακίνα, η υποθηκοφυλακίνα, η σωματοφυλακίνα, η τερματοφυλακίνα κ.ο.κ.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 25, 2014)

«Γυναίκες και Γλώσσα», της Patricia Niedzwiecki (Δρος Φιλολογίας & Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών, Δρος ιστορικών σπουδών & σημειολογίας του κειμένου και της εικόνας, Προϊσταμένης IRDECE), το οποίο εκδόθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 1993 ως συμπλήρωμα στο «Γυναίκες της Ευρώπης»: View attachment CCAG94001GRC_001.pdf


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Δύο λόγιοι τύποι μαζί σε μία φράση του Ν. Ξυδάκη («Η πάντα επίμων και συχνά απειλητική γείτων Τουρκία», Καθημερινή 18/10/2014) με προβλημάτισαν. Βέβαια, η _επίμων_ δεν αναγνωρίζεται καν από τα λεξικά της δημοτικής — έχει γίνει _επίμονη_. Ίσως την παρέσυρε η _γείτων_. (Αλλά πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν εδώ ένα «η πείσμων» να γίνει «η πεισματάρα»;) Για το «η γείτων χώρα» υπάρχουν πολλά «η γειτονική χώρα» και «η γειτόνισσα», αλλά για το «η γείτων Τουρκία» είναι πιθανό να θεωρείται ότι «η γειτονική Τουρκία» δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, ενώ το «η γειτόνισσα Τουρκία» παραείναι χαλαρό. Θα πουν κάποιοι: άλλο η «Τουρκία του Ερντογάν» και άλλο η «πεισματάρα γειτόνισσα». Η υπερβολική δημοτική στην προσωποποίηση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2014)

Μου άρεσε που άκουσα χθες μια κυρία να λέει: «είμαι επόπ δεκανέα». Προφανώς ορισμένοι λένε (προφορικά) _η λοχία_ και _η δεκανέα_. Εδώ έχουμε και για το «η ταμία»: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9624-Μην-μπαχτιρίσουμε&p=117563&viewfull=1#post117563


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> η «πεισματάρα γειτόνισσα». Η υπερβολική δημοτική στην προσωποποίηση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.


Είναι όμως πράγματι λανθασμένα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω. Δεν πήρα θέση. Όποιος θέλει ανοίγει νήμα με τίτλο «Γλώσσα και πολιτική». Προβλέπω μάλιστα ότι θα σημειώσει μεγάλες πιένες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2014)

To "η λοχία" το λέγανε ήδη από τότε που υπηρετούσα εγώ (σειρά με τον Τσιμισκή)


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω. Δεν πήρα θέση. Όποιος θέλει ανοίγει νήμα με τίτλο «Γλώσσα και πολιτική». Προβλέπω μάλιστα ότι θα σημειώσει μεγάλες πιένες.


Μπα, αλλιώς το πήρα εγώ, πιο ανάλαφρα (έστω και πάντοτε πολιτικά), γι' αυτό κι έβαλα τη φατσούλα...


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> To "η λοχία" το λέγανε ήδη από τότε που υπηρετούσα εγώ (σειρά με τον Τσιμισκή)



Και τη _σμηνία _και την _επισμηνία_ είχα πετύχει, τον καιρό του Μητσοτακί, πριν είκοσι χρόνια, τέτοια εποχή.
Αρχισμηνία, όχι. That one was out of my league.


Η Σταμούλα η λοχία






Τώρα σ' αυτή την ηλικία
πίνουμ' αμίλητοι κρασί
Πώς καταντήσαμε, λοχία
ποιος είμ' εγώ, ποια είσ' εσύ;

Πώς αλλάξαμε, λοχία
κοίτα τη φωτογραφία
Ο πιο ανίκητος εχθρός
είναι, λοχία, ο καιρός
είναι, λοχία, ο καιρός


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> To "η λοχία" το λέγανε ήδη από τότε που υπηρετούσα εγώ (σειρά με τον Τσιμισκή)


Η αίτηση της λοχίας για επίδομα λοχείας...


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Η Έλενα Παναρίτη είναι οικονομολόγος — επάγγελμα που, όπως όλα τα σε -λόγος, δυσκολεύεται να φορέσει φουστάνια: η φιλόλογος δύσκολα θα γίνει _φιλολογίνα_ και η οικονομολόγος δύσκολα θα γίνει _οικονομολόγα_ ή _οικονομολογίνα_.

Η Παναρίτη είναι ειδικότερα institutional economist. Και στο Mega έγινε: «Έλενα Παναρίτη, θεσμικός οικονομολόγος». Όχι «θεσμική οικονομολόγος», τουλάχιστον... Μόνο μουστάκι δεν της ζωγράφισαν.


Προσθήκη συνδέσμου:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institutional_economics


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2014)

Και τι θα πει «θεσμικός» οικονομολόγος, άραγε; Ότι έγινε θεσμός από τότε που την έκανε βουλευτίνα Επικρατείας ο ΓΑΠ (τον οποίον «έριξε» μαζί με την υπόλοιπη «θηλυκή συμμορία» -- Βάσω κλπ);


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2014)

οικονομολόγος των θεσμών, όπως λέμε _οικονομικά της υγείας_, _οικονομικά της εκπαίδευσης_, _οικονομικά της απασχόλησης_.

Απ' την άλλη, έχω ακούσει κάποιους που ασχολούνται με τα οικονομικά της άμυνας να αυτοαποκαλούνται _αμυντικοί οικονομολόγοι_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Για τις _βουλεύτριες_ γράφει σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/bouleutries-ines/

Δυστυχώς, με πρόλαβαν γιατί ήθελα να κάνω σχόλιο για την Προεδρίνα της Δημοκρατίας που θα έχουμε του χρόνου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2015)

Πάντως, ανεξάρτητα από το άρθρο της Αυγής "δεν είμαστε βουλευτές, είμαστε βουλεύτριες", στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε ο Σαραντάκος, ο Κώδικας Δεοντολογίας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ λέει συνεχώς "ο/η βουλευτής", και μάλιστα ενώ την ίδια στιγμή λέει "ο/η υποψήφιος/α" και γενικά χρησιμοποιεί συστηματικά το ο/η.


----------



## sarant (Jan 4, 2015)

Κακώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2015)

Αυτή τη φορά στην Καθημερινή το τερμάτισαν:

Ως ειδική απεσταλμένος του ΟΗΕ για θέματα μετανάστευσης η ηθοποιός έχει επισκεφθεί 11 φορές ξενώνες στους οποίους φιλοξενούνται θύματα της συριακής κρίσης.


----------



## Costas (Apr 25, 2015)

Να καταργήσουμε τελείως τα γένη, να εκσυγχρονιστούμε, να γίνουμε gender neutral...


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2015)

Klittra Is The First Ever Word To Describe Female Masturbation In Sweden


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2015)

Διαβάζω στον Μανδραβέλη κιόλας:
Όπως έγινε με τη κ. Δέσποινα Αντύπα, *άνεργο δημοσιογράφο* της «Ελευθεροτυπίας», που επιχείρησε να κάνει τα καλύτερα μακαρόν του κόσμου.

Πλέον όχι μόνο τα ουσιαστικά, και τα επίθετα...


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2015)

*Γυναίκα ποδοσφαιριστής* του Ιράν δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει στο εξωτερικό με την ομάδα της. Της πήρε το διαβατήριο ο άνδρας της.

http://popaganda.gr/gineka-podosferistis-tou-iran-den-bori-na-taxidepsi-sto-exoteriko-tin-omada-tis/


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

Earion said:


> *Γυναίκα ποδοσφαιριστής* του Ιράν δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει στο εξωτερικό με την ομάδα της. Της πήρε το διαβατήριο ο άνδρας της.
> 
> http://popaganda.gr/gineka-podosferistis-tou-iran-den-bori-na-taxidepsi-sto-exoteriko-tin-omada-tis/



«Η 30χρονη μεσοεπιθετικός Niloufar Ardalan φαίνεται πως θα χάσει το τουρνουά μετά τον τσακωμό με τον άνδρα της Mahdi Toutounchi, αθλητικό δημοσιογράφο.»

Μια μπαλιά ζητά
η *μπαλαδόρισσα*
που αγάπησα, η μπαμπέσα
αγκαλιάζεται
κι ούτε νοιάζεται, δίχως μπέσα

Μες στα γήπεδα
με τη βλάμισσα
που χαράμισα τη ζωή μου
με ρεστάρισε
στραπατσάρισε το τσαρδί μου

Διαβατήριο; Μπα!
Ωχ μανούλα της
η καρδούλα της πώς χτυπάει
Η μπαλαδόρισσα
στο πρωτάθλημα δεν πάει

Χασάπικο. 

*ποδοσφαιρίστρια*: 260 ευρήματα.


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2015)

Εγώ λέω να ζητήσουμε από την ειδική γυναίκα ειδικό των εξτρίμ σπορ να μας πει τη γνώμη της. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Μεταφέρω εδώ ένα από τα γνωστά προβλήματα με τα γένη μας και τους έμφυλους τύπους που ανέφερε ο Σαραντάκος στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του. 

* Φίλος που συμφωνεί μαζί μου σε ζητήματα έμφυλων τύπων και θηλυκού γένους, μου στέλνει την είδηση για τη νέα πρόεδρο του Νεπάλ. Στην ασιατική χώρα έχει ανατραπεί η μοναρχία και εδώ και λίγα χρόνια το πολίτευμα είναι δημοκρατία, όπου μάλιστα πλειοψηφούν διάφορα κομμουνιστικά κόμματα (στο Νεπάλ, επειδή το υψόμετρο είναι μεγάλο, μπορούν να έχουν περισσότερα από ένα κομμουνιστικά κόμματα).

Λοιπόν, λέει ο τίτλος, «Η πρώτη γυναίκα πρόεδρος του Νεπάλ, μετά από αιώνες μοναρχίας, είναι κομμουνίστρια και φεμινίστρια». Ο φίλος μου βρήκε αφύσικο τον τίτλο, αλλά εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι το κατακριτέο, διότι εδώ θέλουμε να τονίσουμε πως πρόκειται για την πρώτη γυναίκα που ανήλθε σε αυτό το αξίωμα.

Αντίθετα, στο κυρίως άρθρο με ενοχλεί το «τη νομοθέτη» και με ενοχλεί διπλά, αφενός επειδή το θηλυκό του νομοθέτη είναι η νομοθέτρια, και αφετέρου επειδή το legislator μπορεί να αποδοθεί κάλλιστα εδώ «βουλεύτρια» ή «βουλευτίνα».

Να προσέξουμε επίσης την διατύπωση «είναι, πλέον, η δεύτερη πρόεδρος της νεαρής δημοκρατίας του Νεπάλ». Παρόλο που εγώ είμαι υπέρ των έμφυλων τύπων εδώ αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε «ο δεύτερος πρόεδρος», διότι αν πούμε «η δεύτερη πρόεδρος του Νεπάλ» εννοούμε ότι και ο προκάτοχος της σ. Μπαντάρι ήταν γυναίκα, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ήταν άντρας (και συντηρητικός).

Βέβαια, θα μου πείτε, όταν λέμε «η Μαρία είναι η καλύτερη μαθήτρια της τάξης» τι εννοούμε; Ότι τη συγκρίνουμε μόνο με τα κορίτσια; Όχι. Αν θέλουμε να εξειδικεύσουμε τη σύγκριση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άλλη διατύπωση, π.χ. «η Μαρία είναι το ψηλότερο κορίτσι της τάξης» (αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχουν αγόρια ψηλότερα).

Ακούω γνώμες.​
Πολλά μπορεί να πει κανείς και ίσως θα χρειαστεί να καταφύγουμε και σε αναδιατυπώσεις αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει αυτό ακριβώς που θέλουμε να πούμε. Αν αρχίσουμε από τον τίτλο, με βάση το σκεπτικό για την «καλύτερη μαθήτρια», δεν ξέρουμε κατά πόσο η πρώτη πρόεδρος είναι και πρώτος πρόεδρος (μετά από αιώνες μοναρχίας).


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2016)

That’s what zhe said: mx-ing up the language of gender (Laurel Stvan / The Conversation)

On January 8 the American Dialect Society announced “they” as its 2015 Word of the Year.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2016)

Το πρόβλημα με το they είναι ότι τελευταία το ακούω και εκεί που είναι εμφανές το γένος και δημιουργεί σύγχυση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2016)

Σύγχυση των φύλων, σύγχυση της γλώσσας...


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2016)

Costas said:


> That’s what zhe said: mx-ing up the language of gender (Laurel Stvan / The Conversation)
> 
> On January 8 the American Dialect Society announced “they” as its 2015 Word of the Year.



*2015 Word of the Year is singular “they”*

MARRIOTT MARQUIS, WASHINGTON D.C.—JAN. 8—In its 26th annual words of the year vote, the American Dialect Society voted for _they _used as a gender-neutral singular pronoun as the Word of the Year for 2015. _They_ was recognized by the society for its emerging use as a pronoun to refer to a known person, often as a conscious choice by a person rejecting the traditional gender binary of _he _and _she_.

Presiding at the Jan. 8 voting session were ADS Executive Secretary Allan Metcalf of MacMurray College and Ben Zimmer, chair of the New Words Committee of the American Dialect Society. Zimmer is also executive editor of Vocabulary.com and language columnist for the _Wall Street Journal_.

The use of singular _they_ builds on centuries of usage, appearing in the work of writers such as Chaucer, Shakespeare, and Jane Austen. In 2015, singular _they _was embraced by the Washington Post style guide. Bill Walsh, copy editor for the Post, described it as “the only sensible solution to English’s lack of a gender-neutral third-person singular personal pronoun.”

While editors have increasingly moved to accepting singular _they_ when used in a generic fashion, voters in the Word of the Year proceedings singled out its newer usage as an identifier for someone who may identify as “non-binary” in gender terms.

“In the past year, new expressions of gender identity have generated a deal of discussion, and singular _they_ has become a particularly significant element of that conversation,” Zimmer said. “While many novel gender-neutral pronouns have been proposed, _they _has the advantage of already being part of the language.”

Word of the Year is interpreted in its broader sense as “vocabulary item”—not just words but phrases. The words or phrases do not have to be brand-new, but they have to be newly prominent or notable in the past year.

The vote is the longest-running such vote anywhere, the only one not tied to commercial interests, and _the_ word-of-the-year event up to which all others lead. It is fully informed by the members’ expertise in the study of words, but it is far from a solemn occasion.

Members in the 127-year-old organization include linguists, lexicographers, etymologists, grammarians, historians, researchers, writers, editors, students, and independent scholars. In conducting the vote, they act in fun and do not pretend to be officially inducting words into the English language. Instead, they are highlighting that language change is normal, ongoing, and entertaining.

In a companion vote, sibling organization the American Name Society voted “_Caitlyn Jenner_” as Name of the Year for 2015 in its eleventh annual name-of-the-year contest, to recognize issues relating to naming conventions in the transgender community.

*AMERICAN DIALECT SOCIETY VOTE TALLIES*
The number after each nomination is the number of votes it received. Winners are indicated by an asterisk, and numbers separated by slash marks indicate a run-off. Voting totals for each category might not be identical because the number of voters might have changed for each category.
*
WORD OF THE YEAR*
*ammosexual*: someone who loves firearms in a fetishistic manner. 42
*ghost*: (verb) abruptly end a relationship by cutting off communication, especially online. 25
*on fleek*: put together, impeccable, well-arrayed. 4
*thanks, Obama*: sarcastic expression in which a person pretends to blame Obama for a problem. 76
** they*: gender-neutral singular pronoun for a known person, particularly as a nonbinary identifier. 187
*
MOST USEFUL*
*mic drop*: definitive end to a discussion after making an impressive point. 2
*microaggression*: subtle form of racism or bias. 62
*shade*: insult, criticism or disrespect, shown in a subtle or clever manner. 11
** they*: gender-neutral singular pronoun for a known person, particularly as a nonbinary identifier. 214
*zero fucks given, ZFG*: indication of supreme indifference. 41
*
MOST CREATIVE*
*adult*: (verb) behave like a grownup 71
** ammosexual*: someone who loves firearms in a fetishistic manner. 153
*lowkey*: (adverb) to a small extent, in a subtle manner; opposite of *highkey*. 38
*squad*: one’s posse or close circle of friends. 3
*yass, yaass, yaaass*, etc.: expression of excitement, approval or strong agreement. 43
*
MOST UNNECESSARY*
*dadbod*: the flabby physique of a typical dad. 16
** manbun*: man’s hairstyle pulled up in a bun. 207
*or nah*: question tag expressing that something may not occur. 34
*trigger warning*: alert for potentially distressing material. 10
*thanks, Obama*: sarcastic expression in which a person pretends to blame Obama for a problem. 34
*
MOST OUTRAGEOUS
fish gape*: posed expression with cheeks sucked in and lips slightly apart. 3
** fuckboy, fuckboi*: derogatory term for a man who behaves objectionably or promiscuously. 127 / 173
*schlong*: (verb) defeat soundly. 93 / 148
*sharewashing*: deceptive marketing by companies treating services as “sharing.” 14
*white student union*: campus organization organized in response to a black student union. 27
*
MOST EUPHEMISTIC
af, asf*: intensifier after an adjective (abbreviation for “as fuck”). 1
*lit*: amazing, exciting or fun. 2
** Netflix and chill*: sexual come-on masked as a suggestion to watch Netflix and relax. 315
*swipe right/left*: accept or reject (based on gestures used on Tinder dating app). 24
*
MOST LIKELY TO SUCCEED*
*CRISPR*: gene-editing technology allowing biologists to alter and control DNA sequences. 51
** ghost*: (verb) abruptly end a relationship by cutting off communication, especially online. 223
*mom*: admiring term of address for a woman seen as a mother figure. 17
*on fleek*: put together, impeccable, well-arrayed. 23
*
LEAST LIKELY TO SUCCEED*
*Berniementum*: momentum behind the candidacy of Bernie Sanders. 59
*hoverboard*: self-balancing motorized skateboard. 82 / 106
** sitbit*: device that rewards sedentary lifestyle (play on Fitbit fitness tracker). 102 / 191
*Uber for X*: pitch used by startups seeking to emulate Uber in different tech sectors. 33
*
MOST NOTABLE HASHTAG (new category)*
*#JeSuisParis*: expression of solidarity after the Paris terror attacks. 6
*#LoveWins*: celebration of Supreme Court ruling on same-sex marriage. 60
** #SayHerName*: call to bring attention to violence against women of color. 178
*#StayMadAbby*: ridiculing plaintiff in Univ. of Texas affirmative action case. 17
*#StayWoke*: exhortation to remain vigilant and informed (used by #BlackLivesMatter movement). 59
*
MOST NOTABLE EMOJI* *(new category)*




: heart eyes (romantic, passionate). 31



: winking face (humorous, flirtatious). 8



: information desk person (sassy, sarcastic). 31
*



: eggplant (sexual innuendo). 138



: 100 (“keep it 100,” “keep it real”). 56


Mx-ing up threads: 

*he or she > they*

*Προσφωνήσεις των δύο φύλων:*




daeman said:


> Mx was created in the 1980s as a standard title without gender connotations, though its use didn't take off until the turn of the century. It can be used by anyone regardless of gender or marital status. It follows the M* pattern: Mr, Ms, Mx. It doesn't require a qualification or career as Dr and Rev do. *The x represents a wildcard character that removes gender. *The title is pronounced similarly to Ms: Mux or Mix. For more information on its history and creation, see this article on Practical Androgyny by Nat Titman.
> http://uktrans.info/attachments/article/249/mxevidencelowres.pdf
> 
> Ο άγνωστος χ.
> ...



Hey, Mixter, can you tell me 
Where a man they might find a bed








Costas said:


> Σύγχυση των φύλων, σύγχυση της γλώσσας...



Take a load off, Fanny
Take a load off Fanny
Take a load for free
Take a load off Fanny
And you put the load right on me


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2016)

Θυμήθηκα το παράδειγμα που έλεγα, μόνο που δεν είναι με το they. Είναι βέβαια της ίδιας κατηγορίας. 

The driver, Alexandra Smith, left their coat on the back seat next. 
Και εννοούσε ότι ο/η οδηγός, ονόματι Αλεξάνδρα Σμιθ, είχε βάλει το παλτό του/της στην πίσω θέση του αυτοκινήτου. Και όχι το παλτό κάποιων άλλων, που αν και πολλοί φοράνε ένα παλτό όλοι, μάλλον όχι ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2016)

daeman said:


> *...**
> MOST CREATIVE*
> 
> ** ammosexual*: someone who loves firearms in a fetishistic manner. 153
> *...*





Zazula said:


> Παρότι μπορεί να μην βοηθά στην απόδοση, ας το αφήσω εδώ να βρίσκεται — καθότι λέγεται μεν αλλά δεν έχει ακόμη λημματογραφηθεί κάπου: *οπλόκαυλος*.



Ταιριάζουν. Ας το αφήσω εδώ να βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2016)

Διάβασα σε προχτεσινό άρθρο του Λεωνίδα Καστανά «με διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο το σύζυγο βουλευτού του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ». Το έψαξα λίγο στο διαδίκτυο και βρήκα μερικά ακόμα παρόμοια. Όμως, προσοχή: με την πρόσφατη συζήτηση για το γάμο ομοφύλων, διατυπώσεις όπως «ο σύζυγος βουλευτού» παύουν να είναι μονοσήμαντες!


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2016)

Αριστούργημα! Είναι τόσο αγγλικό... Η γυναίκα μου είναι μισθωτός. Όπως: My wife is an actor.

(Από την αιφνιδιαστική διαμαρτυρία ενστόλων μπροστά στο Μαξίμου.)
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...-tis-stoles-kai-diamarturithikan-sto-maximou/


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω είναι προφανές (αν και τελικά φαίνεται δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι): η αστυφυλακίνα, η χωροφυλακίνα, η λιμενοφυλακίνα, η δεσμοφυλακίνα, η νυχτοφυλακίνα, η πολιτοφυλακίνα, η αγροφυλακίνα, η αρχαιοφυλακίνα, η δασοφυλακίνα, η ακτοφυλακίνα, η τελωνοφυλακίνα, η υποθηκοφυλακίνα, η σωματοφυλακίνα, η τερματοφυλακίνα κ.ο.κ.





sarant said:


> To “η λοχία” το λέγανε ήδη από τότε που υπηρετούσα εγώ (σειρά με τον Τσιμισκή)





daeman said:


> Και τη σμηνία και την επισμηνία είχα πετύχει, τον καιρό του Μητσοτακί, πριν είκοσι χρόνια, τέτοια εποχή. Αρχισμηνία, όχι.


 
Η πρώτη γυναίκα «στρατηγός» της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας κατάφερε να ξεχωρίσει όχι για το φύλο της, αλλά για τη δράση της

Αφού πάτησε γυναίκα, η Ζαχαρούλα Τσιριγώτη, στο ανώτατο σκαλοπάτι της ιεραρχίας της Αστυνομίας, καιρός να δεχτούμε ή να επινοήσουμε το θηλυκό σε όλους τους στρατιωτικούς βαθμούς.

Για την ώρα τα εισαγωγικά καλύπτουν την αμηχανία: γυναίκα «στρατηγός». Ελάτε, λίγο περισσότερο θάρρος: η πρώτη υποστρατηγίνα, η ταγματάρχισσα, η συνταγματάρχισσα, η ταξιαρχίνα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά είναι κι εκείνη «η υπέρμαχος στρατηγός» που δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2016)

...
Σαν είδα τη _στρατήγισσα_, των στρατευμάτων ρήγισσα, απ' τη χαρά μου ρίγησα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2016)

«Μετά την ανέλιξή της ως δικαστής στο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Βρετανίας...»

Να μια περίπτωση που δεν μπορούμε να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για τη σύνταξη και για τα παντελόνια που της φόρεσε ο συντάκτης (ή η συντάκτρια). 

*Μια 46χρονη γυναίκα
O πρώτος διεμφυλικός δικαστής στην ιστορία της Βρετανίας*


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2016)

Στο συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο θα εξετάσουμε ένα διαφορετικό πρόβλημα της υφομετρικής ανάλυσης το οποίο δεν εμπίπτει στην κλασική περίπτωση του εντοπισμού ενός συγγραφέα, αλλά στην ιχνογράφηση χαρακτηριστικών του (author profiling) και ειδικότερα στο προσδιορισμό του φύλου του. Παρουσιάζονται οι βασικότερες θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις της έμφυλης γλωσσικής διαφοροποίησης και γίνεται λεπτομερής βιβλιογραφική ανασκόπηση των ερευνητικών προσπαθειών πρόβλεψης του φύλου του συγγραφέα με μεθολογίες υπολογιστικής υφολογίας. Οι θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις γίνονται πράξη μέσα από την προσπάθεια εντοπισμού του φύλου των συγγραφέων ενός corpus ειδησεογραφικών κειμένων με την χρήση τεχνητών νευρωνικών δικτύων και την αξιοποίηση πολυπαραγοντικής στατιστικής ανάλυσης για την επιλογή των κατάλληλων χαρακτηριστικών που διακρίνουν τα κείμενα ανδρών και γυναικών.

Γεώργιος Μικρός, Υπολογιστική Υφολογία


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2016)

Costas said:


> Να καταργήσουμε τελείως τα γένη, να εκσυγχρονιστούμε, να γίνουμε gender neutral...


Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα γιατί στα Αγγλικά έχει γίνει πλέον απαγορευμένο να χρησιμοποιείς τα γένη των λέξεων που τυχαίνει να διαθέτουν διαφορετικές καταλήξεις στο θηλυκό, ενώ σ' εμάς αντίθετα, ακόμα κι εκεί που ποτέ δεν είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει θηλυκή κατάληξη, έχουν βαλθεί λυτοί και δεμένοι να μας πείσουν να χρησιμοποιούμε.

Από τον Guardian:
The *actor *Amber Heard, who was prosecuted for illegally bringing her and husband Johnny Depp’s dogs into Australia, has emerged from the country’s highest profile criminal quarantine case with no conviction and a glowing character assessment by a magistrate.

Η Άμπερ Χερντ είναι actor, όχι actress, πλέον.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2016)

Το κακό με το επώνυμο αυτής της κοπέλας είναι ότι βλέπεις (π.χ. στην Wikipedia) λεζάντα που λέει:

Heard at the 2010 Toronto International Film Festival

και περιμένεις να δεις τι ειπώθηκε...

Κατά τ' άλλα, άμα πιάσω αυτόν που άρχισε τη μόδα να αυτοσυστήνονται οι ηθοποιές με διατυπώσεις του είδους «I'm Jennifer Aniston and I'm an actor», θα τον στείλω για δυο μήνες αποτοξίνωση από την κορεκτίλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2016)

Η κορεκτίλα έχει γίνει επιδημία σ' όλες τις γλώσσες φαίνεται. Εμείς ζητάμε το αντίθετο από τους αγγλόφωνους, αλλά η κορεκτίλα ανθεί στον ίδιο βαθμό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2016)

Eμένα με εκνευρίζει η κορεκτίλα του them που χρησιμοποιείται πλέον ακόμα κι εκεί που είναι εμφανές το γένος του υποκειμένου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2016)

Εννοείς το ουδέτερο they στην θέση he ή she? Προσωπικά δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να χρησιμοποιείται όπου το φύλο είναι συγκεκριμένο και φανερό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2016)

Ναι. Εγώ δυστυχώς το έχω δει και το έχω ακούσει (και στην τηλεόραση σε επίσημο πρόγραμμα). 
Ήταν προφανώς λάθος. Αλλά λάθος που μοιάζει να απλώνεται.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2016)

Λοιπόν, ε....κάτσε να σκεφτώ...λοιπόν, ναι: cis hetero male...ή cis hetero man? Βοηθήστε, χριστιανοί, και λέω να πάω να βγάλω καινούργια ταυτότητα.

http://hotair.com/archives/2016/07/16/connecticut-officially-redefines-all-language-dealing-with-gender/

Ναι και ένα 101 γλωσσάρι του Rainbow Center του Πανεπιστημίου του Connecticut, και άλλο ένα από Νέα Υόρκη, χωρίς ερμηνεύματα. Αλλά το επίμαχο που αναφέρεται στο πρώτο λινκ μου δεν το βρίσκω στο σάιτ του Κοννέτικατ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2016)

Καθώς το λινκ του DCF δεν δίνει περιεχόμενο, ένα άλλο άρθρο εφημερίδας είναι πιο πλούσιο (π.χ. ephebophile κ.ά.): < One of the “offensive terms” listed is the word “homosexual,” which should be replaced with “gay,” “gay man” or “lesbian.” >


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2016)

Costas said:


> Καθώς το λινκ του DCF δεν δίνει περιεχόμενο, ένα άλλο άρθρο εφημερίδας είναι πιο πλούσιο (π.χ. ephebophile κ.ά.): < One of the “offensive terms” listed is the word “homosexual,” which should be replaced with “gay,” “gay man” or “lesbian.” >



Aπό πότε έγινε offensive η λέξη ομοφυλόφιλος;


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2016)

Έτσι αποφάσισαν αυτοιές (τι γένος να βάλω;)...Το gender gifted έχει πλάκα. Τέλος πάντων, καλό είναι να παρακολουθούμε την επικαιρότητα, καθώς ό,τι γίνεται εκεί αντιγράφεται μετά εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2016)

Gender gifted είμαστε οι περισσότεροι, εφόσον γεννηθήκαμε με δύο χρωμοσώματα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 20, 2016)

Έψαχνα να βρω πότε μπήκε στην παράδοση των Βυζαντινών ο όρος Bασιλεύς, ο τόσο ξένος για τους Ρωμαίους αυτοκράτορες. Μου φαινόταν ότι θα σήμαινε ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα στον εξελληνισμό της Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας, μια και εκείνοι δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν αυτό τον τίτλο. Κι έπεσα σ' ένα εξαίρετο όσο και ευσύνοπτο κείμενο, το _Τι είναι, αν είναι κάτι, ένας Βυζαντινός;_, του καθηγητή Ιστορίας Clifton R. Fox. Κι εκεί βρήκα ένα διαμάντι που αφορά ετούτο το νήμα:

Ώθηση στην υιοθέτηση του νέου τίτλου δόθηκε από την Αυτοκράτειρα Ειρήνη (797-802). Ήταν η σύζυγος του Αυτοκράτορα Λέοντα Δ' (775-780). Μετά το θάνατο του Λέοντα, η Ειρήνη ανέλαβε την εξουσία ως αντιβασιλεύς του γιού τους Κωνσταντίνου ΣΤ' που ήταν νήπιο. Το 797 η Ειρήνη εκθρόνισε και τύφλωσε το γιό της για να αποτρέψει την ανάληψη της εξουσίας από αυτόν μόλις ενηλικιωνόταν. Η Ειρήνη αυτοανακηρύχθηκε μόνος ηγεμόνας, ισχυρισμός εντελώς πρωτόγνωρος για γυναίκα στην ιστορία της Αυτοκρατορίας. Η Ειρήνη αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα γραφειοκρατικής φύσεως στην προώθηση του νεόκοπου ισχυρισμού της, διότι ο Αυτοκρατορικός τίτλος "Αugustus" ήταν, βεβαίως, αρσενικού γένους. Δεν θα μπορούσε να αποκαλείται "Augustus" χωρίς να ακούγεται γελοίο. Η θηλυκή μορφή του "Augustus", η "Augusta" θα μπορούσε να παίξει τον απαιτούμενο ρόλο, αλλά στο παρελθόν η λέξη σήμαινε τη σύζυγο του Αυτοκράτορα ή άλλη σημαντική συγγενή του, και όχι το νόμιμο ηγεμόνα. Η χρήση της λέξης "Αugusta" για τον προσδιορισμό των γυναικείων μελών της Αυτοκρατορικής οικογένειας χρονολογείται από τα πρώτα χρόνια της Αυτοκρατορίας. Η χήρα του Αυτοκράτορα Αυγούστου, η Λίβια, δέχθηκε το όνομα "Julia Augusta" από τη Γερουσία το 14 μ.Χ.. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια των οκτώ αιώνων, η λέξη "Augusta" ούτε καν υπαινικτικά δεν σήμαινε μια ηγεμόνα από μόνη της: η ύπαρξη "Αυγούστας" συνεπαγόταν και την ύπαρξη ενός "Αυγούστου". Η Ειρήνη δεν επιθυμούσε να υπενθυμίζει στους Ρωμαίους το γιο της Κωνσταντίνο. Έτσι, οι επιγραφές της Ειρήνης πάντα απέφευγαν τη λέξη "Augusta". Αντί γι' αυτό, η Ειρήνη επέλεξε να ονομάζεται με τη θηλυκή μορφή του "Βασιλεύς", η οποία είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στο παρελθόν από Βασίλισσες που κυβερνούσαν καθώς και από συζύγους και μητέρες των Βασιλέων. Η πλήρης μορφή της επιγραφής ήταν:

​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2016)

Χρονολογικά καίριο, αλλά γιατί όχι π.χ. το Regina; Έστω σε αλλοπρόσαλλη μορφή Augustus Regina, Π.χ.;

Μήπως υπήρχε και κάτι περισσότερο στην επιλογή ελληνικού τίτλου; Μια πολιτικά σηματοδοτούμενη επιλογή και πράξη;

Και ο τύπος είναι _η βασιλίσση_ στην ονομαστική; Περίεργο.


----------



## Earion (Aug 20, 2016)

Εξαιρετικό.

Φυσικά οι προσεκτικοί αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας δεν το μαθαίνουν πρώτη φορά.



Earion said:


> «Η Ελλάδα οφείλει να διαφημίσει την τεράστια πρόοδο που έχει πετύχει». Εντυπωσιασμένη από τις αλλαγές που έγιναν δηλώνει στην «Κ» *η δήμαρχος *του City Φιόνα Γουλφ (Καθημερινή, 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2013)
> 
> Αυτά στον τίτλο. Γιατί στο σώμα του άρθρου διαβάζουμε: η *Lord Mayor* του City του Λονδίνου Φιόνα Γουλφ.
> Ναι, *Lord Mayor*. (Όπως λέγανε στο Βυζάντιο «Ειρήνη, βασιλεύς Ρωμαίων»). Μήπως ο κόσμος έχει προχωρήσει και η Βρετανία ξεχάστηκε κυβερνώντας τα κύματα;


----------



## sarant (Aug 20, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χρονολογικά καίριο, αλλά γιατί όχι π.χ. το Regina; Έστω σε αλλοπρόσαλλη μορφή Augustus Regina, Π.χ.;
> 
> Μήπως υπήρχε και κάτι περισσότερο στην επιλογή ελληνικού τίτλου; Μια πολιτικά σηματοδοτούμενη επιλογή και πράξη;
> 
> Και ο τύπος είναι _η βασιλίσση_ στην ονομαστική; Περίεργο.



Nομίζω ότι είναι δοτική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2016)

sarant said:


> Nομίζω ότι είναι δοτική.



Ναι, πιο λογικό


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2016)

Με ξενίζει γιατί οι επιγραφές στα νομίσματα δεν είναι στη δοτική, είναι στη γενική. Δεν είναι μνημείο στη δόξα κάποιου (λ.χ. _βασιλεί Αλεξάνδρω_), δεν είναι προσφορά προς τον ηγεμόνα, είναι το σημάδι της ιδιοκτησίας του, η σφραγίδα του που πιστοποιεί τη γνησιότητα του νομίσματος και τη νομιμότητα της χρήσης του στις συναλλαγές (_τίνος ή εικών αύτη και η επιγραφή; λέγουσιν αυτώ «καίσαρος)_. «Βασιλέως τάδε» λένε όλα τα νομίσματα. Κάτι μπάσταρδο είναι αυτή εδώ η επιγραφή, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού να ανατρέξω...


----------



## Themis (Aug 22, 2016)

Earion said:


> Κάτι μπάσταρδο είναι αυτή εδώ η επιγραφή, αλλά δεν ξέρω πού να ανατρέξω...


Εαρίωνι τω τα κρύφια ψαχουλεύοντι ρισπέκτ.


----------



## Lefki (Aug 22, 2016)

Η επιγραφή είναι όντως στη δοτική πτώση, όπως φαίνεται π.χ. εδώ.

Η δοτική ίσως να εξαρτάται από εννοούμενη (και ως εκ τούτου παραλειπόμενη) στερεότυπη φράση τύπου "vita" ή "vita et victoria" (τη βασιλίσση). Δεν είμαι όμως ειδική και με πολλή επιφύλαξη εκφράζω αυτή την ερμηνεία.


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2016)

Μιαν Αθηναία βγάλαμε, και τύφλωσε το γιο της, η Σαρανταπήχαινα!

Αν κοιτάξετε το λινκαρισμένο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας, θα δείτε ότι στην εικόνα της από την αρπαγμένη από τους Βενετσάνους Pala d'Oro αναγράφεται "Ειρήνη ευσεβεστάτη Αυγούστη". Άρα μάλλον είναι ονομαστική, με μια κατάληξη σε -η που χρειαζόμαστε έναν βυζαντινό φιλόλογο να μας την εξηγήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2016)

Άρα *και* Αυγούστα. Άρα τζίφος η θεωρία της αποκλειστικής χρήσης -- ή υπάρχει χρονικό σημείο πριν/μετά;


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2016)

Υπάρχει. Το γράφει νομίζω και το άρθρο, υπήρξε Αυγούστα έως ότου πέθανε ο άντρας της.


----------



## rogne (Aug 23, 2016)

Στο θέμα της πτώσης του "βασιλίσση"/"βασίλισση", ονομαστική μού φαίνεται κι εμένα. Ομοίως εδώ, ως "Αυγούστη" (ή "Αύγουστη";...), δίπλα στον Κωνσταντίνο (σε ονομαστική κι αυτός). Να επίσης μια "Κλεοπάτρα Βασίλισση".

ΥΓ. Και για το θέμα του όρου "βασιλεύς" ανά την ιστορία, πλήρες το σχετικό λήμμα απ' τη Γουίκι.


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2016)

Προσοχή, γιατί η σύγχυση είναι γενικευμένη: η αυτοκράτειρα στην Pala d’ Oro δεν είναι η Ειρήνη η Αθηναία (797-802), είναι η Ειρήνη (1088-1134) σύζυγος του Ιωάννη Β΄ Κομνηνού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2016)

Καλημέρα. «Αυγούστη» σε ονομαστική πτώση βρίσκω μόνο στα _Πάτρια Κωνσταντινουπόλεως_ του Γεωργίου Κωδινού:

Τὸν δὲ ἅγιον Παντελεήμονα ἔκτισεν Θεοδώρα Αὐγούστη, ἡ γυνὴ Ἰουστινιανοῦ τοῦ μεγάλου 
Τὸν δὲ ἅγιον Εὐστάθιον ἔκτισεν Εἰρήνη ἡ εὐσεβεστάτη Αὐγούστη, ἡ Ἀθηναία.​
Βέβαια, οι γραμματικοί άλλα θα ήθελαν. Εδώ από το _Περί κλίσεως ονομάτων_ του Αίλιου Ηρωδιανού:

Περὶ δὲ τοῦ Αὐγούστα λέγουσιν ὅτι ὤφειλεν Αὐγούστη εἶναι ἡ εὐθεῖα διὰ τοῦ <η>, τὸ γὰρ <τ> τῷ <η> χαίρει, οἷον χαίτη ἐλάτη Ἀφροδίτη μελέτη ἀρετή τελευτή· καὶ κατ' ἄλλον δὲ κανόνα ὤφειλεν Αὐγούστη εἶναι, ἐπειδὴ τὰ εἰς <ος> ἀρσενικὰ ποιοῦντα κατ' ἰδίαν θηλυκά, τουτέστι μὴ ὄντα κοινὰ τῷ γένει (διὰ τὸ ὁ φιλόσοφος καὶ ἡ φιλόσοφος), ἔχοντα πρὸ τοῦ <ος> σύμφωνον μὴ τὸ <ρ>, εἰς <η> ποιοῦσι τὸ θηλυκόν, οἷον σοφός σοφή, καλός καλή, κάλλιστος καλλίστη, ἄριστος ἀρίστη, μέγιστος μεγίστη· οὕτως οὖν καὶ ἀπὸ τοῦ Αὔγουστος Αὐγούστη ὤφειλε γενέσθαι τὸ θηλυκόν, ἀλλ' ἔτρεψε τὸ <η> εἰς τὸ <α> βραχύ δηλονότι ἰταλικῶς· τὸ γὰρ ὄνομα Ἰταλικόν ἐστιν. Ὅθεν ἀξιοῦσι τὸ μὲν κύριον ὄνομα Αὐγούστα λέγειν, ὅτι ἐκτείνει τὸ <α> καὶ προσθέσει τοῦ <ς> ποιεῖ τὴν γενικήν, οἷον Αὐγούστα Αὐγούστας, ὥσπερ Ἀθηνᾶ Ἀθηνᾶς, Διοτίμα Διοτίμας, Φερετίμα Φερετίμας, δωρικῶς δηλονότι τραπέντος τοῦ <η> εἰς <α> μακρόν· τὸ δὲ ἐπὶ τῆς βασιλίδος Ἰταλικόν ἐστι, καὶ διὰ τοῦτο τρέπει τὸ <α> εἰς <η> ἐν τῇ γενικῇ, οἷον Αὐγούστης, ὥσπερ Μοῦσα Μούσης, ἅμαξα ἁμάξης, ὡς τοῦ <α> συνεσταλμένου ὄντος. Πρόσκειται ἀνωτέρω, <«μὴ τὸ <ρ>»>, οἷον «τὰ εἰς <ος> ἀρσενικὰ ἔχοντα πρὸ τοῦ <ος> σύμφωνον μὴ τὸ <ρ>», διὰ τὸ φοβερός φοβερά, τολμηρός τολμηρά, χλιαρός χλιαρά· ταῦτα γὰρ ἔχοντα πρὸ τοῦ <ος> τὸ <ρ> εἰς <α> ποιοῦσι τὸ θηλυκόν· πρόσκειται δέ «πρὸ τοῦ <ος> σύμφωνον» διὰ τὸ Βυζάντιος Βυζαντία, μέτριος μετρία, Ῥόδιος Ῥοδία· ταῦτα γὰρ ὡς φωνῆεν ἔχοντα πρὸ τοῦ <ος> εἰς <α> ἐποίησαν τὸ θηλυκόν.​

Αξίζει μια ματιά εδώ (σελ. 64):

https://books.google.gr/books?id=dDH8GM4xrysC&pg=PA64#v=onepage&q&f=false

Όπως ανάφερε ο rogne, ονομαστική πτώση βρίσκουμε εκεί που ο Κωνσταντίνος είναι μαζί με την Ειρήνη:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=Kj_q0SlYFVwC&pg=PA440#v=onepage&q&f=false

(Βλέπουμε και την προηγούμενη σελίδα, 439, με την Ειρήνη.)


Αλλά για το _βασιλίσση_ δεν έχω εξήγηση.


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2016)

Πολύ ωραία. Τώρα, με την εξήγηση του Ηρωδιανού που ανακάλυψε ο Νίκελ, λύθηκε το μισό μυστήριο, και μένει η εκκρεμότητα για το άλλο μισό.:)

Υ.Γ. Να διευκρινίσω κάτι όσον αφορά το #245, που το έγραψα, ως συνήθως, εν θερμώ, και εκ των υστέρων αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εκφράστηκα αδέξια.
Η φράση μου: οι επιγραφές στα νομίσματα δεν είναι στη δοτική, είναι στη γενική, πρέπει να διαβαστεί: είναι στη γενική, όταν προφανώς δεν είναι στην ονομαστική.


----------



## Lefki (Aug 24, 2016)

The plot thickens:

Η συνύπαρξη ονομαστικής και δοτικής πτώσης στο ίδιο νόμισμα για δύο διαφορετικά πρόσωπα υποστηρίζεται εδώ. Στο ίδιο βιβλίο (passim) ο τύπος _βασιλίσση_ θεωρείται δοτική εξαρτώμενη από τη φράση _multos annos_ (τη βασιλίσση, τη αυγούστη, κ.τ.ό.). 

Ενδιαφέρον έχει, νομίζω, και η επισήμανση εδώ, ότι η εξάρτηση της δοτικής από στερεότυπες επευφημίες χάθηκε σταδιακά από το γλωσσικό αίσθημα. Να γίνονταν άραγε αντιληπτοί οι τύποι αυτοί της δοτικής σαν ονομαστικές--έστω στα νομίσματα και μόνο;

Ο Αρδουΐνος (for whatever it might be worth) αντιμετωπίζει τον τύπο βασιλίσση σαν κάτι που δε μιλήθηκε ή γράφτηκε στην καθημερινότητα των Βυζαντινών. Παράλληλα παραθέτει τη φράση _Ειρήνη βασιλίσση Χριστιανή_, την οποία ερμηνεύει ως _Irene Regina Christiana_, στην ονομαστική δηλαδή. Ίσως έτσι να παγιώθηκε τελικά στη γλωσσική αντίληψη της εποχής.

I love me a good mystery! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2016)

Εξαιρετική η παραπομπή της Λευκής στον Grierson, αναγνωρισμένη αυθεντία της βυζαντινής νομισματικής. Αυτό μας λύνει την απορία αν είναι δοτική και για ποιο λόγο είναι δοτική. Τελικά είχαν δίκιο συνδυαστικά ο sarant (#243) και η Lefki (#249).

Την άλλη πηγή, τον Ιησουίτη Αρδουίνο, μπορούμε να τη διορθώσουμε, έστω κι αν έχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια από το 1709. Ο καλός λόγιος δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το _βασιλίσση _είναι δοτική (κι εμείς άλλωστε αργήσαμε να το δεχτούμε), νομίζει πως (θα έπρεπε να) είναι ονομαστική και απορεί. Επιπλέον στο τέλος της επιγραφής υπάρχει ένας χαρακτήρας, το _χ_, που το θεωρεί συντομογραφία αντί του _χριστιανή_, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι: πρόκειται για σημείο ελέγχου (control letter), που δείχνει σε ποιο νομισματοκοπείο κόπηκε το νόμισμα. Δηλαδή η επιγραφή δεν διαβάζεται: _Ειρήνη βασιλίσση χριστιανή_ σε μια ακατανόητη ονομαστική, αλλά σκέτα _Ειρήνη βασιλίσση_ στη δοτική.

Βάζω εδώ την εικόνα του χρυσού νομίσματος που μας έδειξε η Λευκή. Προσέξτε κάτω δεξιά το χ:





Ελεμένταρυ, βρε παιδιά... ;)

Υ.Γ. Α, και η εικόνα της Ειρήνης των Κομνηνών έπαψε πια να εικονογραφεί το λήμμα της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας για την Ειρήνη την Αθηναία.


----------



## Lefki (Aug 24, 2016)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δίκιο έχουμε όλοι όσοι προβληματιστήκαμε, μια και στην περίπτωσή μας ο τύπος _βασιλίσση_ είναι και ονομαστική και δοτική. Μορφολογικά είναι δοτική και αρχικά, όπως φαίνεται, ήταν δοτική και λειτουργικά, δηλ. δοτική χαριστική (ύστερα από επευφημίες) ή συνοδευτική (ύστερα λ.χ. από το _συν_). Όταν άρχισε να παραλείπεται η κεφαλή του συντάγματος (π.χ. multos annos) που κυβερνούσε τη δοτική πτώση, κι έμεινε ξεκομμένη η δοτική, πέρασε στο γλωσσικό αίσθημα ως ονομαστική, αφού η ονομαστική είναι όντως η συχνότερη πτώση στα νομίσματα. Εξ ού και η διφυΐα του τύπου, που τόσο μας παίδεψε, λόγω ακριβώς της διφυΐας του αυτής. Βλέπουμε μια δοτική, αλλά τη νιώθουμε ονομαστική.

Μου θυμίζει μια παλιά διαφήμιση για τα τζην Levi's: "Γράφεται "λέβις", αλλά προφέρεται /λίβαϊς/", μόνο που εδώ το παιχνίδι δεν είναι μεταξύ γραφής και φωνολογίας, αλλά μορφολογίας και (συντακτικής) λειτουργίας.

Όσο για τον Αρδουΐνο, συμφωνώ με τον Εαρίωνα. (Hence the disclaimer: for whatever it might be worth. :) )


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Lefki said:


> ... Μου θυμίζει μια παλιά διαφήμιση για τα τζην Levi's: "Γράφεται "λέβις", αλλά προφέρεται /λίβαϊς/", μόνο που εδώ το παιχνίδι δεν είναι μεταξύ γραφής και φωνολογίας, αλλά μορφολογίας και (συντακτικής) λειτουργίας.
> ...



Τη θυμάμαι αυτήν που λες, αλλά δεν τη βρήκα (δεν έψαξα και φανατικά, γιατί με κυνηγάει ο Μόργκαν Φρίμαν που ψάχνει τον Θεό). Βρήκα όμως μια ακόμα παλιότερη, ραδιοφωνικό σποτ του 1967 με τους Jefferson Airplane, για τα λευκασμένα, θαλασσοπλυμένα τζιν της εποχής:






Βασιλίσση Χάριτι Ελκυστική. Her Grace.  And yours, Lefki.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2016)

Γαλλ(οκαναδ)ικοί προβληματισμοί για τα θηλυκά των ονομάτων από το Office québecois de la langue française.
Questions fréquentes sur la féminisation


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 4, 2016)

Ο σύνδεσμος είναι... άλλος. (Τουλάχιστον το τραγούδι δεν είναι του Ρικ Άστλυ.)


----------



## Costas (Oct 4, 2016)

Σόρι. Πάντως τα στοιχεία που έδωσα αρκούσαν για ένα επιτυχές γουγλάρισμα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2017)

Earion said:


> Η πρώτη γυναίκα «στρατηγός» της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας κατάφερε να ξεχωρίσει όχι για το φύλο της, αλλά για τη δράση της
> 
> Αφού πάτησε γυναίκα, η Ζαχαρούλα Τσιριγώτη, στο ανώτατο σκαλοπάτι της ιεραρχίας της Αστυνομίας, καιρός να δεχτούμε ή να επινοήσουμε το θηλυκό σε όλους τους στρατιωτικούς βαθμούς.
> 
> Για την ώρα τα εισαγωγικά καλύπτουν την αμηχανία: γυναίκα «στρατηγός». Ελάτε, λίγο περισσότερο θάρρος: η πρώτη υποστρατηγίνα, η ταγματάρχισσα, η συνταγματάρχισσα, η ταξιαρχίνα...



Δεν έγινε μόνο «στρατηγός» η Ζαχαρούλα Τσιριγώτη, πήρε και ανώτατη θέση: είναι *Γενική Επιθεωρητής Αστυνομίας Αλλοδαπών και Προστασίας Συνόρων*! Και δεν την προσφωνεί έτσι μόνο η Βίκη (άνευ σχολίων) Φλέσσα, αλλά και η Γαλλική Πρεσβεία που την παρασημοφορεί!


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2017)

Οι επιθεωρήτριες έχουν καταργηθεί;


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2017)

Άρχισαν τα όργανα στη Γαλλία:

C'est une forme d'écriture qui est devenue un véritable sujet de débat – et de polémique. Après avoir créé de vives réactions sur les réseaux sociaux, l'écriture inclusive est désormais au centre de discussions politiques en France. Jeudi 9 novembre, le ministre de l'Education nationale, Jean-Michel Blanquer, a réitéré son opposition à l'enseignement de cette méthode, qui vise à rendre les femmes plus visibles dans la langue française. Cette forme d'écriture utilise par exemple un point médian – "les Français·e·s", "tou·te·s" – ou encore l'accord de proximité, qui consiste à accorder l'adjectif avec le nom le plus proche. 

Marlène Schiappa, secrétaire d'Etat chargée de l'Egalité entre les femmes et les hommes, a elle aussi pris part au débat, jugeant l'enseignement de cette écriture "problématique". Franceinfo revient en six actes sur cette polémique grandissante. 


*1 Un premier manuel scolaire est publié en écriture inclusive*

Le débat sur l'écriture inclusive démarre peu après la rentrée scolaire. Fin septembre, Le Figaro rapporte qu'un manuel scolaire de CE2, le livre Magellan et Galilée. Questionner le monde, a été publié par Hatier au mois de mars en écriture inclusive. 

Selon le Huffington Post, l'éditeur déclare avoir suivi les conclusions d'un document du Haut conseil à l'égalité entre hommes et femmes. Son guide "Pour une communication publique sans stéréotype de sexe", datant de 2015, explique que des "représentations auxquelles les citoyen.ne.s sont constamment exposé.e.s renforcent les stéréotypes de sexe et les inégalités entre les femmes et les hommes". Le Haut conseil, une instance placée auprès du Premier ministre, estime ainsi que "pour renverser cette tendance, l’Etat et les collectivités territoriales se doivent d’être exemplaires". 

Fin septembre, l'institution ne manque pas de féliciter sur Twitter les éditions Hatier, "qui donnent l'exemple pour une écriture inclusive" avec la publication de ce manuel scolaire. 


*2 Jean-Michel Blanquer prend position contre cette écriture*

Quelques semaines plus tard, le ministre de l'Education nationale, Jean-Michel Blanquer, se prononce sur ce sujet. Interrogé par BFMTV et RMC, le 16 octobre, il estime que la présence de l'écriture inclusive dans les manuels scolaires n'est "pas une bonne idée". 

"On doit revenir aux fondamentaux sur le vocabulaire et la grammaire, je trouve que ça ajoute une complexité qui n’est pas nécessaire", réagit le ministre. Pour lui, la question de l'enseignement de l'écriture inclusive crée "des polémiques inutiles", qui mettent à mal la "bonne" cause de l'égalité entre hommes et femmes. 


*3 Pour l'Académie française, l'écriture inclusive est un danger "mortel"*

Fin octobre, c'est au tour des Immortels de prendre part au débat. Les membres de l'Académie française expriment leur opinion sur l'écriture inclusive dans un communiqué alarmiste, diffusé le 26 octobre. "Prenant acte de la diffusion d’une 'écriture inclusive' qui prétend s’imposer comme norme, l’Académie française élève à l’unanimité une solennelle mise en garde", écrit l'institution. 

"Devant cette aberration 'inclusive', la langue française se trouve désormais en péril mortel, ce dont notre nation est dès aujourd’hui comptable devant les générations futures", poursuit-elle. "La démultiplication des marques orthographiques et syntaxiques qu’elle induit aboutit à une langue désunie, disparate dans son expression, créant une confusion qui confine à l’illisibilité", s'inquiète l'Académie, qui compte quatre femmes sur 34 membres. 


*4 Plus de 300 enseignants annoncent qu'ils enseigneront cette écriture*

Quelques jours plus tard, le 7 novembre, 314 professeurs "de tous niveaux et tous publics" signent une tribune commune, publiée sur le site Slate. Dans ce texte, ils déclarent qu'ils prennent (ou prendront) part à l'enseignement de l'écriture inclusive. "Nous, enseignantes et enseignants du primaire, du secondaire, du supérieur et du français langue étrangère, déclarons avoir cessé ou nous apprêter à cesser d'enseigner la règle de grammaire résumée par la formule 'Le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin'", annoncent-ils. 

Les signataires préviennent qu'ils enseigneront désormais la règle de proximité, qui consiste à accorder le genre de l'adjectif avec le nom le plus proche qu'il qualifie. Ces professeurs enseigneront également l'accord de majorité, ou l'accord au choix. 

Les auteurs de la tribune rappellent que la règle "le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin" est "récente dans l'histoire de la langue française" et qu'elle répondait à l'époque à "un objectif politique", lié au fait que le masculin était alors considéré comme plus "noble" que le féminin. Enfin, "la répétition de cette formule aux enfants (...) induit des représentations mentales qui conduisent femmes et hommes à accepter la domination d'un sexe sur l'autre", dénoncent les signataires. 


*5 Marlène Schiappa s'exprime à son tour*

La secrétaire d'Etat chargée de l'Egalité entre les femmes et les hommes prend elle aussi part au débat. Interrogée par le magazine Causeur – connu pour ses positions antiféministes –, Marlène Schiappa affirme qu'elle n'a "jamais soutenu l'écriture inclusive ni son enseignement à l'école", relève Libération. "Je pense que c'est assez problématique, réagit-elle. On ne peut pas décider de son propre chef ce qu'on va enseigner ou pas, quelle qu'en soit la raison."

La secrétaire d'Etat réitère ses propos jeudi matin, au micro de France Culture. "Je suis favorable à féminiser le langage, à ne pas invisibiliser les femmes dans le langage. Mais je ne suis pas pour l’obligation d’enseigner l’écriture inclusive à l’école", précise-t-elle. 


6* Jean-Michel Blanquer persiste et signe*

Invité de l'émission "Les 4 Vérités" sur France 2, jeudi matin, le ministre de l'Education nationale confirme son opposition à l'enseignement de l'écriture inclusive, et réagit à la tribune publiée sur Slate. 

"L'égalité homme-femme est un sujet beaucoup trop important pour qu'il soit abîmé par des polémiques totalement inutiles sur le langage, juge-t-il. Je dis à ces professeurs que la grammaire ne se décide pas par un individu. Ils n'ont pas le droit et se mettent en faute", prévient le ministre. 

Contacté par franceinfo, le ministère de l'Education nationale rappelle qu'il existe un système d'inspection pour veiller au respect des programmes. Les professeurs enseignant l'écriture inclusive seront-ils sanctionnés ? Le débat continue.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 7, 2018)

«Διάθεση ελικοπτέρου για τη διάσωση γυναίκας ορειβάτη στον Όλυμπο», έγραφε η επικεφαλίδα που διάβασα πριν από λίγο. «Μα τι στο καλό, δεν μπορούσε να γράψει "ορειβάτρια";» σκέφτηκα και κοίταξα το λεξικό. Φευ! Ούτε στο ΛΚΝ ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη· και οι δύο δίνουν θηλυκό τύπο _ορειβάτισσα_. Φυσικά θα μπορούσε κι αυτό να είχε μπει στην επικεφαλίδα, αλλά ίσως δεν την είχε ακούσει τη λέξη ο συντάκτης του άρθρου, ή ενδεχομένως να μην του άρεσε.

Η _ορειβάτρια_ όμως από πού παρεισέφρησε στο μυαλό μου και μου ήρθε τόσο φυσικά, παρότι ο ορθογράφος του φυλλομετρητή μου (που σε μεγάλο βαθμό αγνοώ) την έβγαλε λάθος; Κοιτάζω παρόμοιες λέξεις, και με απογοητεύουν: ο _ακροβάτης_ έχει παρόμοιο θηλυκό _ακροβάτισσα_, ο _παραβάτης_ δίνει στο ΛΚΝ _παραβάτις/παραβάτιδα_ και στο ΛΝΕΓ _παραβάτιδα_ και επίσης _παραβάτισσα_, και ο _διαβάτης_ τίποτα στο ΛΚΝ και _διαβάτισσα_ στο ΛΝΕΓ.

Απέμεινα να ξύνω το κεφάλι μου. Προφανώς επηρεάστηκα (όπως και μερικοί άλλοι στο διαδίκτυο) από ουσιαστικά άσχετα από το ρήμα _βαίνω_, όπως το _ποδηλάτρια_. Το οποίο επίσης δεν υπάρχει, σύμφωνα με τα δύο λεξικά. Όντως συναντάω πιο συχνά το _ποδηλάτισσα_, αλλά να θεωρείται μοναδική επιλογή; Τι γίνεται πια, μόνο με την _εργάτρια_, την _ακροάτρια_, την _τηλεθεάτρια_* και τις διάφορες _-στάτριες_ θα μείνω;

Όχι, εντάξει, ανακούφιση. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει _κωπηλάτρια_ δίπλα στην _κωπηλάτισσα_, και αμφότερα δίνουν _αναβάτρια_ και _επιβάτρια_ – που βγαίνουν κιόλας από το _βαίνω_, άρα είναι συναφή με τον _ορειβάτη_. Νιώθω δικαιωμένος: προφανώς κάτι τρέχει εδώ, και μερικούς τύπους που λείπουν από το ΛΚΝ τούς βρίσκω στο Αντίστροφο. Ίσως να υπάρχουν και στο Χρηστικό; Νομίζω ότι έχει ψωμί η υπόθεση...


* Στα δύο λεξικά ο _θεατής_ όχι μόνο δεν έχει θηλυκό τύπο, αλλά παρατίθεται μόνο με το αρσενικό άρθρο. Δηλαδή δεν μας αναγνωρίζουν τη δυνατότητα να πούμε «η θεατής»; Δεν θα τα πάμε καλά... (Βρίσκω αναφορά στη λέξη και σε ανάρτηση του Γιάννη Χάρη.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2018)

Ορειβάτισσα μου ακούγεται πιο φυσιολογικό, και το έχω συναντήσει κι αλλού. 

Από την άλλη, μάλλον έχει γενικευτεί το κακό, δηλαδή δεν είναι μόνο στον τύπο. Είδα μήνυμα κάποιου στο FB που αναφερόταν στις περιπέτειες που είχε με τη σπιτονοικοκυρά του και ξεκίναγε: _*νοικιάζω σπίτι από γυναίκα σπιτονοικοκύρη*_. 
Δηλαδή ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού δεν γνωρίζει ότι το σπιτι το νοικιάζει η συζυγός του;


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2018)

Ορειβάτισσα, σαφώς. Αλλά αναβάτρια. Και επιβάτισσα/επιβάτρια (προτιμώ το πρώτο).

Δεν υπάρχει εξήγηση ούτε αποκλείεται αύριο να αλλάξουν οι αποδεκτοί τύποι.


----------



## antongoun (Jul 21, 2019)

Hellegennes said:


> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν θα το πει κανείς.



6 χρόνια μετά, το είπε ο κ. Google Translate :) : 

Ένας 83χρονος άνδρας κατηγορήθηκε για τη δολοφονία της ηλικιωμένης σύζυγής του νότια της Μπρίσμπεϊν.

("An 83-year-old man has been charged with the murder of his elderly wife south of Brisbane".)


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2020)

«Η 40χρονη τραπεζικός» λέμε.
Λέμε και «η 40χρονη τραπεζική υπάλληλος».
Σκέτο «η 40χρονη τραπεζική» δεν λέμε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 29, 2020)

Όπως το "τραπεζικός" ήταν επίθετο που ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε, έτσι συνέβη και με τα "αστυνομικός", "στρατιωτικός", "μηχανικός" και "ψυκτικός"; Ή ήταν από την αρχή ουσιαστικά αυτά;

Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον τα "πολιτική μηχανικός" και "πλαστική χειρουργός" πληθαίνουν.

Η "ανώτατη αξιωματικός" ή η "ανώτατη αξιωματικίνα"; Σε φεμινιστικό site έχω δει το τελευταίο.

Η "εικαστική καλλιτέχνης, καλλιτέχνις ή καλλιτέχνιδα";

Ο διαβάτης - Η διαβάτισσα ή η διαβάτρια;

Ο παραγγέλλων και υπόλογος - Η παραγγέλλουσα και υπόλογη;

Ατελείωτα και βασανιστικά τα ερωτήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2020)

Μια καλή μελέτη για τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά ουσιαστικά είναι η ανακοίνωση της Άννας Ιορδανίδου και της Έλενας Μάντζαρη στο Συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ το 2005. Δεν θυμάμαι αν την έχω αναρτήσει κάπου, αλλά την ξαναβάζω εδώ. Ειδικότερα για την περίπτωση της _τραπεζικής υπαλλήλου_ γράφουν:

Με το _*-ικός *_σχηματίζονται περίπου _*30 *_ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα που δηλώνουν το πρόσωπο που έχει συγκεκριμένη απασχόληση, επάγγελμα ή ειδίκευση (π.χ. _χημικός, φυσικός, βιοχημικός, μαθηματικός, ορθοπεδικός, εκπαιδευτικός, δικαστικός, υδραυλικός, αστυνομικός, τραπεζικός_) ή βαθμό σε μια ιεραρχία (π.χ. _αξιωματικός, γενικός_). Χρησιμοποιούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ως επίκοινα (π.χ. _ο/η ορθοδοντικός_). Εξαιρέσεις αποτελούν τα _*αξιωματικός *_και _*αστυνομικός*_, για τα οποία καταγράφηκε και ο θηλυκός τύπος σε _*-ίνα *_(π.χ. _αστυνομικίνα, αξιωματικίνα_) με μικρή συχνότητα εμφάνισης. Αντίθετα, μεγαλύτερη σαφώς συχνότητα εμφάνισης παρουσίασαν τα σύνθετα _γυναίκα αστυνομικός _(79) και _γυναίκες αστυνομικοί _(39) έναντι του επίκοινου _η αστυνομικός _(212). Τα παραπάνω επαγγελματικά ουσιαστικά όταν συμμετέχουν στην πολυλεκτική ονομασία ενός επαγγελματικού τίτλου έχουν επιθετική χρήση και θηλυκοποιούνται με την κατάληξη _*-η*_, π.χ. _η γενική γραμματέας, η εκπαιδευτική λειτουργός, η κωμική ηθοποιός (_βλ. επίσης ενότητα _Πολυλεκτικά σύνθετα επαγγελματικά)_.

_*Σημείωση: *_Η πρόταση για σχηματισμό της θηλυκής εκδοχής του επαγγέλματος κατά το πρότυπο των επιθέτων (π.χ. _η κριτική, η πολιτική, η ορθοπεδική, η οπτική, η νομική _κτλ.) φαίνεται να προσκρούει στο γλωσσικό εμπόδιο της συστηματικής ομωνυμίας που δημιουργείται ανάμεσα στη θηλυκή εκδοχή του επαγγελματικού και στην ονομασία της αντίστοιχης επιστήμης ή τέχνης, ή του αντίστοιχου θεματικού πεδίου που δηλώνει η πρωτότυπη λέξη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 1, 2020)

nickel said:


> Χρησιμοποιούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ως επίκοινα (π.χ. ο/η ορθοδοντικός). Εξαιρέσεις αποτελούν τα αξιωματικός και αστυνομικός, για τα οποία καταγράφηκε και ο θηλυκός τύπος σε -ίνα (π.χ. αστυνομικίνα, αξιωματικίνα).


Το πρόβλημά μου με αυτήν τη λογική είναι ότι καταγράφει τη μέχρι τώρα χρήση και βάσει της μέχρι τώρα χρήσης αποφασίζει τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Έτσι, την πρώτη φορά που κάποιος είπε "αστυνομικίνα", θα έπρεπε να του πούμε "μα τι λες; δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη". Τώρα, όμως, απλά και μόνο επειδή τόλμησαν να το πουν αρκετοί, το δεχόμαστε, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα απορρίπταμε τα "πολιτικίνα" και "ψυκτικίνα", παρότι βασίζονται στην ίδια ακριβώς λογική. Έτσι, όλα ήταν "λάθος" μέχρι να τα πουν αρκετοί και να γίνουν "σωστά" και τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρα λάθος αφού, αν το πουν αρκετοί, τελικά θα αποδειχτεί "σωστό".

Επιπλέον, τι κάνουμε με τις σύνθετες λέξεις; Αφού είναι σωστό το "συντάκτρια", δεν πρέπει να είναι εξίσου σωστό το "λιποτάκτρια"; Και αφού λέμε "πωλήτρια", δεν πρέπει να λέμε εξίσου άφοβα "πλανόδιες μικροπωλήτριες"; Δεν πρέπει το κριτήριο να είναι αν αυτό που λέμε έχει λογική και όχι πόσοι το είπαν πριν από εμάς; Και αν, τελικά, οι κανόνες ακολουθούν τους χρήστες και όχι οι χρήστες τους κανόνες, γιατί να έχουμε κανόνες και να μην αφήσουμε τους χρήστες εντελώς ελεύθερους;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 9, 2020)

Αναπαράγεται διαρκώς τις τελευταίες μέρες από ΜΜΕ, συμπεριλαμβανομένων πολλών εκ των «σοβαρών» εφημερίδων: «μία από*τις*υπόπτους». Το ουσιαστικό δεν έχει θηλυκό γένος όπως το επίθετο; Η ύποπτη, τις ύποπτες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2020)

Μάλλον καθαρευουσιανιά είναι παρά αρσενικοποίηση.

Π.χ. https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bks&q="τας+υπόπτους"

Ορίστε ένας ωραίος τίτλος:

*Επίθεση με βιτριόλι - Οι αστυνομικοί θα βάλουν τις ύποπτες να μιλήσουν από καρτοτηλέφωνο*
https://nassosblog.gr/2020/06/επίθεση-με-βιτριόλι-οι-αστυνομικοί-θα/


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2020)

Καλησπέρα σας. Το παρακάτω πόντκαστ από το Lingthusiast μιλά για πολλά και διάφορα –μεταξύ άλλων και για ένα "σκάνδαλο" στην Scots language Wikipedia–, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί το πιο ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο της εκπομπής είναι νομίζω το σχετικό με το γένος.
How translators approach a text


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2020)

Διασκέδασα με το κείμενο για τη Γαλλική Ακαδημία με τον τίτλο «H Γαλλική Ακαδημία είναι μούφα» (μετάφραση από το γαλλικό «L’Académie française, c’est du flan»), αλλά κοντοστάθηκα στην πρόταση «Στο τέλος τέλος, το να είσαι “Ακαδημαϊκός” ή “Ακαδημαϊκή” είναι τίτλος τιμητικός, όχι επιστημονικός, πράγμα που εξηγεί γιατί οι άνθρωποι αυτοί μεταμφιέζονται σε ιππότες και φέρουν ξίφος».

Επιβεβαίωσα ότι, όταν πέθανε η Κική Δημουλά, όλοι έγραψαν ότι απεβίωσε «*η ποιήτρια και ακαδημαϊκός* Κική Δημουλά».

Διπλοτσεκάρισα: Ακόμα και στην Ακαδημία (Αθηνών) λένε «*η Ακαδημαϊκός* κυρία Χρύσα Μαλτέζου». Όπως και στις εφημερίδες.
η ακαδημαϊκός κ. Αννα Ψαρούδα-Μπενάκη (Η Καθημερινή)
η ακαδημαϊκός κ. Αγγελική Λαΐου θα παρουσιάσει το επιστημονικό έργο της (Τα Νέα)

Τα ίδια και με τις αριθμητικά ακόμα περισσότερες, υποθέτω, *πανεπιστημιακούς*.

Τα ουσιαστικοποιημένα _ακαδημαϊκός_ και _πανεπιστημιακός_ δεν αναφέρονται στα παραδείγματα του PDF στο #271, αλλά ανήκουν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (μαζί με τη _μαθηματικό_, την _τραπεζικό_ και άλλες).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 25, 2020)

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, τα θηλυκά σε _-ή_ περνάνε πολύ εύκολα για επίθετα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2021)

Μια Γερμανίδα συνάδελφος έγραψε ένα ωραίο κείμενο για τη χρήση της συμπεριληπτικής γλώσσας στα γερμανικά. Μεταφέρω από εκεί δύο παρατηρήσεις και έναν κατάλογο με τις διάφορες λύσεις που έχουν δοθεί.

Η πρώτη παρατήρηση αφορά τη λέξη _gender_, την οποία υιοθέτησαν τα γερμανικά από τα αγγλικά ως ρήμα: _gendern _σημαίνει «χρήση λέξεων και εκφράσεων ουδέτερων ως προς το φύλο» (σε αντίθεση, προσθέτω εγώ, με την έννοια που θα είχε το _gender _ως ρήμα -και που έχει το _sex_ ως ρήμα- στα αγγλικά, δηλαδή τον προσδιορισμό του φύλου κάποιου ατόμου).
Η δεύτερη παρατήρηση είναι η εξής: αν ζητήσεις από μια ομάδα ανθρώπων να ονομάσουν π.χ. αρχηγούς κρατών (_Staats- und Regierungschefs_), θα αναφέρουν κυρίως άνδρες - ενώ αν ζητήσεις «αρχηγούς και αρχηγίνες» (_Staats- und Regierungschefinnen und –chefs_), θα αναφέρουν περισσότερες γυναίκες.

Μερικές από τις λύσεις που χρησιμοποιούν οι Γερμανοί, τώρα:

αρσενικό και θηλυκό μαζί (_Bürgerinnen und Bürger_)
συντμήσεις (_Bürger/innen, Bürger(innen), Bürger_innen, Bürger*innen_)
χρήση άλλων ουσιαστικών (_Personal_, _Arbeitskräfte_,_ Teilnehmende_).
και οι Αυστριακοί, λέει, χρησιμοποιούν κάτι που ονομάζεται «_Binnen-I_», ένα κεφαλαίο Ι στη μέση της λέξης: _ArbeitnehmerInnenschutzgesetz_.
Κάποιοι φορείς, εντωμεταξύ, έχουν προχωρήσει περισσότερο: μερικά πανεπιστήμια π.χ. χρησιμοποιούν το _Professorinnen _για να δηλώσουν καθηγητές και καθηγήτριες μαζί.

Φαίνεται ότι κι εκεί, όπως και στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (κάποιοι μιλούν για «πλήγμα στην ομορφιά της γερμανικής γλώσσας») και προβλήματα - με κυριότερο το γεγονός ότι πολλές από τις παραπάνω λύσεις είναι φλύαρες. Ίδωμεν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2021)

Περισσότερο μπλα μπλα δηλαδή, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να βρουν μια λύση: να τα κάνουν όλα ουδέτερα, αφού η γλώσσα τους έχει τρία γένη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## sarant (Jan 25, 2021)

Μετά το Βικιλεξικό, τώρα και το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί τον τύπο "βουλεύτρια". Εύγε!


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 25, 2021)

«υπουργίνας, γερουσιαστίδας, βουλευτρίας και συγγραφίδας» (ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ 1865)

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Dp...wAXoECAAQAg#v=onepage&q="βουλευτρίας"&f=false


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> https://books.google.gr/books?id=DpREAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA158&dq="βουλευτρίας"&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj5gO2F9bfuAhWeCRAIHXKBBR4Q6AEwAXoECAAQAg#v=onepage&q="βουλευτρίας"&f=false


Μα τι ωραίο κείμενο! Μια παράγραφο διάβασα και δέκα απορίες μού γεννήθηκαν.

ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ. Εταιρία γυναικών συνεστήθη κατ’ αυτάς εν Ουασιγκτώνι υπό την επωνυμίαν Ladies national covenant, περιλαμβάνουσα υπουργίνας, γερουσιαστίδας, βουλευτρίας και συγγραφίδας περιφήμους (διότι αι σοφαί της Αμερικής είναι πολλαί). Τα μέλη της εταιρίας ταύτης, αναγνωριζόμενα εκ τινος μελαίνης μελίσσης εκ μίλτου, εις τον αριστερόν ώμον εμπεπορπημένης, ωρκίσθησαν να μη φορώσιν ενδύματα εκ της ξένης προερχόμενα αλλά μόνον τα εν τω Ηνωμένω Κράτει και εξ εγχωρίων υφασμάτων κατασκευαζόμενα. [...]









The "Buy American" Bee


In 1864, the United States was facing a national economic crisis caused by three years of the Civil War. Patriotic ladies' answer to the e...




creativecockades.blogspot.com


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 27, 2021)

Αυτό το «εμπεπορπημένης» πολύ μου άρεσε!

Επίσης, δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ να ψάξω από πού βγαίνει το όνομα _Μιλτιάδης_... Αν και ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς εννοεί λέγοντας «μελαίνης μελίσσης εκ μίλτου». Μαύρη μέλισσα φτιαγμένη από αιματίτη;

(Προσπαθώ να βάλω σύνδεσμο https://etymology_el_en.enacademic.com/4661/μίλτος και δεν μου τον αναγνωρίζει. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί;)

nickel: Όχι...








μίλτος


Grammatical information: f. Meaning: ruddle, red earth, red colour, cinnabar, vermillion, red lead (Hdt., com., Att. inscr.), also rust in plants = ἐρυσίβη (Paus. Gr.), as taboo word for blood (PMag.). Compounds: Compp., e.g. μιλτο πάρῃος with…




bit.ly


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2021)

Περί βουλεύτριας, από το Βήμα, 22 Μαρτίου 1953, από βαριές πένες: ο συντάκτης της επιστολής ήταν ο Άνθιμος Παπαδόπουλος, διευθυντής του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, ενώ αναφέρει τον Σπύρο Μαρινάτο ως υποστηρικτή του τύπου «βουλεύτρια»: 





Από την αρχειακή συλλογή του Τριανταφυλλίδη και την Ψηφιοθήκη του ΑΠΘ: http://digital.lib.auth.gr/record/44629


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> (Προσπαθώ να βάλω σύνδεσμο https://etymology_el_en.enacademic.com/4661/μίλτος και δεν μου τον αναγνωρίζει. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί;)
> 
> nickel: Όχι...
> 
> ...



Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει από τις δικές μου περιπέτειες με τα λίνκια στη Λεξιλογία από τότε που άλλαξε λογισμικό το φόρουμ (26-10-2020), δεν δέχεται URL που περιέχουν ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Ένας τρόπος να παρακαμφθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι με τη χρήση κάποιου URL shortener, όπως το bitly που χρησιμοποίησε ο Νίκελ παραπάνω ή το tinyurl που αξιοποίησα εγώ σε άλλα ποστ (όταν η χρησιμότητα του λινκιού δικαιολογούσε το παραπάνω βήμα και τον χρόνο που απαιτείται γι' αυτό). Έτσι προκύπτει λίνκι που είναι και συντομότερο και το δέχεται το νέο λογισμικό του φόρουμ, αφού δεν περιέχει ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες


----------



## cougr (May 10, 2021)

*Paris:* France’s education ministry has banned the use of gender-inclusive words in classrooms, saying they harm learning and risk cementing the status of English as the world’s dominant language....

‘Harmful’: French education ministry bans gender-inclusive language (The Age)


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2021)

Εδώ που τα λέμε, διάβαζα χτες τίτλο που έλεγε περίπου Student meets parents when they return to... και προς στιγμήν αναρωτήθηα αν το they εννοεί τους γονείς ή τη φοιτήτρια.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2021)

Πάρτε να 'χετε (που θα 'χετε ήδη): Gender Pronouns

Ερώτηση: το αποκάτω σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να τον αναφέρουμε ως he και ως they, αδιακρίτως;

*Ricky Tyler* | Administrator, New Music USA
he/him – they/them (what's this?)


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2021)

Δεν τα έχω καταλάβει ακόμα αυτά (όχι πως προσπαθώ) και χαίρομαι που συνεχώς ακούω για «εμβολιασμένους και ανεμβολίαστους», χωρίς «ανεμβολίαστες» και «ανεμβολίαστ@».


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2021)

Costas said:


> Ερώτηση: το αποκάτω σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να τον αναφέρουμε ως he και ως they, αδιακρίτως;
> 
> *Ricky Tyler* | Administrator, New Music USA
> he/him – they/them (what's this?)


Ναι, αυτό σημαίνει.

Εντωμεταξύ, ξέρει κανείς ποιος ήταν ο πρώτος άντρας κοσμητόρισσα του ΑΠΘ; Έτσι, από περιέργεια ρωτάω :)
Χαρά Χαραλάμπους: Η πρώτη γυναίκα κοσμητόρισσα «σπάει» στερεότυπα μισού αιώνα στο ΑΠΘ​


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2022)

*When Asked ‘What Are Your Pronouns,’ Don’t Answer*

A seemingly innocuous question masks a demand for conformity with a regressive set of ideas.

By Colin Wright (_Wall Steet Journal_, Feb. 4, 2022)

“What are your pronouns?” is a seemingly innocuous question that has become increasingly common. Pronouns are now frequently displayed prominently in social-media bios, email signatures and conference name tags. Vice President Kamala Harris features “*she/her*” pronouns in her Twitter bio, and Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg includes “*he/him*” in his. Then there are the singular “*they/them*” pronouns used by “nonbinary” people who identify as neither male nor female, as well as a growing list of bespoke “neopronouns” such as “*ze/zir*” or “*fae/faer*,” and the even stranger “noun-self” neopronouns like “*bun/bunself*” which, according to the New York Times, are identities that can encompass animals and fantasy characters.

A recent survey of 40,000 “lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and questioning (LGBTQ) youth” in the U.S. found that a full 25% use pronouns other than she/her and he/him exclusively. The Human Rights Campaign, which claims to be the “nation’s largest LGBTQ+ civil rights organization,” recently tweeted that we should all begin conversations with “Hi, my pronouns are _____. What are yours?” We are told that asking for, sharing and respecting pronouns is “inclusive” to trans and nonbinary people, and that failing to do so may even constitute violence and oppression.

If this all sounds confusing and makes you uncomfortable for reasons you find difficult to articulate, you’re not alone. While being subjected to constant rituals of pronoun exchanges may seem silly or annoying at best and exhausting at worst, in reality participating in this ostensibly benign practice helps to normalize a regressive ideology that is inflicting enormous harm on society. To understand why, you’ll need to familiarize yourself with its core tenets.

Proponents of gender ideology have completely decoupled the terms “man,” “woman,” “boy” and “girl” from biological sex. Gender ideology teaches that the terms “man/boy” and “woman/girl”—and their corresponding “he/his” and “she/her” pronouns—refer to a person’s gender identity, while “male” and “female” refer to biological sex. While you may define a woman as a female human adult, gender ideology contends that a “woman” is an adult of either sex who simply “identifies” as a woman.

But what does it mean to “identify” as a man or woman?

Gender activists believe that being a man or a woman requires embracing stereotypes of masculinity or femininity, respectively, or the different social roles and expectations society imposes on people because of their sex. Planned Parenthood explicitly states that gender identity is “how you feel inside,” defines “gender” as a “a social and legal status, a set of expectations from society, about behaviors, characteristics, and thoughts,” and asserts that “it’s more about how you’re expected to act, because of your sex.”

A recent New York Times piece refers to “men, women and gender nonconforming people,” as though gender nonconformity were incompatible with being a man or a woman. According to the Genderbread Person, a popular educational tool for teaching young children about gender identity, the properties of “man-ness” and “woman-ness” include certain stereotypical “personality traits, jobs, hobbies, likes, dislikes, roles, [and] expectations.”

The clear message of gender ideology is that, if you’re a female who doesn’t “identify with” the social roles and stereotypes of femininity, then you’re not a woman; if you’re a male who similarly rejects the social roles and stereotypes of masculinity, then you’re not a man. Instead, you’re considered either transgender or nonbinary, and Planned Parenthood assures you that “there are medical treatments you can use to help your body better reflect who you are.” According to this line of thinking, certain personalities, behaviors and preferences are incompatible with certain types of anatomy.

So when someone asks for your pronouns, and you respond with “she/her,” even though you may be communicating the simple fact that you’re female, a gender ideologue would interpret this as an admission that you embrace femininity and the social roles and expectations associated with being female. While women’s-rights movements fought for decades to decouple womanhood from rigid stereotypes and social roles, modern gender ideology has melded them back together.

Coercing people into publicly stating their pronouns in the name of “inclusion” is a Trojan horse that empowers gender ideology and expands its reach. It is the thin end of the gender activists’ wedge designed to normalize their worldview. Participating in pronoun rituals makes you complicit in gender ideology’s regressive belief system, thereby legitimizing it. Far from an innocuous act signaling support for inclusion, it serves as an implicit endorsement of gender ideology and all of its radical tenets.

Let me offer an analogy. Consider the Human Rights Campaign urging people to begin conversations with “Hi, my pronouns are _____. What are yours?” Now imagine a similar request from the American Federation of Astrologers encouraging everyone to begin conversations with, “Hi, I’m a Sagittarius. What’s your sign?” To respond with your own star sign would be to operate within and signal your tacit agreement with the belief system of astrology. If you reject astrology and respond to the question with “I don’t have a sign,” the reply might be “Of course you do! When were you born?” But that’s a completely different question.

Similarly, if you reject gender ideology’s claim that men and women are defined by their willful adherence to masculine and feminine roles and stereotypes, and so refuse to answer a request for pronouns, your interlocutor might say, “We all have pronouns! Do you identify as a man or a woman?” But because that concept of man and woman is nothing like yours, stating pronouns will only further normalize the ritual and validate a radical worldview.

The redefining of “man,” “woman,” “boy” and “girl” around sex-related stereotypes has serious real-world implications. The rejection of these stereotypes is now commonly viewed as a medical condition (gender dysphoria) to be treated with puberty blockers (for children), cross-sex hormones and surgeries that result in permanent sterility and consign patients to a lifetime of medical bills. The redefinition is also threatening the safety of women in prisons, as well as compromising the safety, fairness and dignity of women and girls in sports, as males who simply “identify” as girls or women are allowed access to these protected spaces.

The effort to resist gender ideology is reality’s last stand. We simply can’t ignore fundamental realities of our biology and expect positive outcomes for society. Pronoun rituals are extremely effective at normalizing and institutionalizing the abolition of biological sex in favor of gender identity. These rituals take advantage of people’s confusion and compassion to achieve compliance. But the time for politeness has long passed. The only proper response to the question “What are your pronouns?” is to reject the premise and refuse to answer.

_Mr. Wright, an evolutionary biologist, is managing editor of Quillette._









Opinion | When Asked ‘What Are Your Pronouns,’ Don’t Answer


A seemingly innocuous question masks a demand for conformity with a regressive set of ideas.




www.wsj.com










*M**y office wants my pronouns — but I’m still figuring it out*

by Alison Green on June 23, 2021

A reader writes:

_I’m a queer person working in a mid-sized, politically progressive organization.

Recently our management team has been attempting to shift norms around pronouns at work. Our chief HR executive sent an email encouraging everyone to add pronouns to their Slack profiles and email signatures. Managers have begun asking new hires to state their preferred pronouns when they introduce themselves in our town halls.

I understand these changes are intended to make our office a more inclusive environment for queer and trans folks, but being asked to declare my pronouns makes me extremely uncomfortable.

The thing is … I don’t know what I am. _









my office wants my pronouns -- but I'm still figuring it out


A reader writes: I'm a queer person working in a mid-sized, politically progressive organization. Recently our management team has been attempting to




www.askamanager.org


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 6, 2022)

Earion said:


> But what does it mean to “identify” as a man or woman?
> 
> Gender activists believe that being a man or a woman requires embracing stereotypes of masculinity or femininity, respectively, or the different social roles and expectations society imposes on people because of their sex. Planned Parenthood explicitly states that gender identity is “how you feel inside,” defines “gender” as a “a social and legal status, a set of expectations from society, about behaviors, characteristics, and thoughts,” and asserts that “it’s more about how you’re expected to act, because of your sex.”
> 
> ...


Αναρωτιόμουν γι' αυτό το θέμα... Ο παραδοσιακός διαχωρισμός σε δύο φύλα, με συγκεκριμένους κοινωνικούς ρόλους και συγκεκριμένο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό βάσει της ανατομίας του καθενός, δεν ανταποκρινόταν ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα (ή τουλάχιστον όχι με την αυστηρότητα με την οποία συνήθως εφαρμοζόταν) και έβαλε πολλούς ανθρώπους σε κουτάκια όπου δεν είχαν καμία δουλειά να βρίσκονται. Καλώς λοιπόν προσπαθούμε ν' απελευθερωθούμε από τις προσδοκίες και τους περιορισμούς που καθόριζαν τι «πρέπει» και τι «αρμόζει» να κάνει στη ζωή του κάποιος ή πώς να μιλάει, να φέρεται και να ντύνεται, και καλώς προσπαθούμε ν' αναγνωρίσουμε το πλήρες φάσμα της σεξουαλικότητας και πως το φύλο των ανθρώπων που μας ελκύουν (ή όχι) δεν μας καθιστά λιγότερο άνδρες ή λιγότερο γυναίκες.

Αν όμως σε όλ' αυτά προστίθεται και η άποψη ότι το φύλο δεν καθορίζεται ούτε από το σώμα μας ούτε από την ύπαρξη ή μη της ικανότητας (έστω θεωρητικής) να γεννήσουμε παιδί, αλλ' αποτελεί απλώς μιαν αφηρημένη έννοια που μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε ν' αλλάξουμε, τότε τι το σταθερό απομένει που να δίνει νόημα στους όρους «άνδρας» και «γυναίκα»; Και αν αυτοί οι όροι καθίστανται πλέον κυριολεκτικά ανούσιοι και ανταλλάξιμοι, γιατί έχει τόση σημασία να μεταβάλει κανείς τον όρο που σχετίζεται με το άτομό του; Πρόκειται για μιαν αντίφαση που για να λυθεί προϋποθέτει τη διαφοροποίηση των κοινωνικών φύλων, δηλαδή να μην ισχύουν οι εξισωτικές τάσεις που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Και κάτι τέτοιο περιγράφει τελικά και το παρατιθέμενο άρθρο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2022)

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω κανένα κίνημα που να επιβάλει στους ανθρώπους να συστήνονται με την τάδε ή τη δείνα αντωνυμία, και ειλικρινά αυτό το φανταστικό πρόβλημα μου θυμίζει τον φανταστικό Πόλεμο κατά των Χριστουγέννων, όπου δήθεν οι δικαιωματιστές (μα τι λέξη κι αυτή) επιβάλουν στους Χριστανούς τις ιδέες τους με το να τους εύχονται καλές γιορτές αντί για καλά Χριστούγεννα. Ακόμα και αυτή η φοβία εισήχθη εξ ΗΠΑ, και δη απευθείας από τους πιο δεξιούς Ρεπουμπλικάνους, λες και στην Ελλάδα δεν λέγαμε πάντα «καλές γιορτές» για να καλύψουμε Χριστούγενα, Πρωτοχρονιά και Φώτα. Αλλά όχι, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μ' αυτό αφενός συμπεριλαμβάνουμε και το Χάνουκα και αφετέρου χάνουμε τη χριστιανικότητά μας.

Στις γλώσσες όπου το γραμματικό γένος είναι αδύνατον να αποφευχθεί, είναι αδύνατον να αποφευχθούν και οι αντωνυμίες. Επομένως, το σενάριο όπου κάποι@ θα ζητήσει (ή θα επιβάλει, όπως φαίνεται να φοβάται ο συντάκτης) από κάποι@ άλλ@ ελληνόφων@ (ή ισπανόφων@, ή ιταλόφων@ κ.λπ.) τις αντωνυμίες τ@ είναι εξίσου φανταστικό με τον Πόλεμο κατά των Χριστουγέννων, διότι στα ελληνικά είναι αδύνατον να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις αντωνυμίες ή γραμματικά γένη για τον εαυτό σου από την πρώτη στιγμή που θα μιλήσεις με κάποιον.

Ας περάσουμε όμως στο ίδιο το άρθρο:


> “What are your pronouns?” is a seemingly innocuous question that has become increasingly common. Pronouns are now frequently displayed prominently in social-media bios, email signatures and conference name tags. Vice President Kamala Harris features “*she/her*” pronouns in her Twitter bio, and Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg includes “*he/him*” in his. Then there are the singular “*they/them*” pronouns used by “nonbinary” people who identify as neither male nor female, as well as a growing list of bespoke “neopronouns” such as “*ze/zir*” or “*fae/faer*,” and the even stranger “noun-self” neopronouns like “*bun/bunself*” which, according to the New York Times, are identities that can encompass animals and fantasy characters.


Έστω ότι εγώ αποφασίσω αύριο να αυτοπροσδιορίζομαι ως πόμολο πόρτας. Ποιον ακριβώς ενοχλώ; Οι άνθρωποι πίσω από την πλάτη μου μπορεί να λένε ότι τρελάθηκα και να με κοροϊδεύουν, ας επεκτείνω όμως το ερώτημά μου: πώς ενοχλούν ακριβώς τα neopronouns; Έδεσε κανείς τον κύριο Wright στην καρέκλα του και του έκανε ηλεκτροσόκ μέχρι να αρχίσει να λέει *bun*;



> > A recent survey of 40,000 “lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and questioning (LGBTQ) youth” in the U.S. found that a full 25% use pronouns other than she/her and he/him exclusively. The Human Rights Campaign, which claims to be the “nation’s largest LGBTQ+ civil rights organization,” recently tweeted that we should all begin conversations with “Hi, my pronouns are _____. What are yours?” We are told that asking for, sharing and respecting pronouns is “inclusive” to trans and nonbinary people, and that failing to do so may even constitute violence and oppression.
> >
> > If this all sounds confusing and makes you uncomfortable for reasons you find difficult to articulate, you’re not alone.


Θα άξιζε κανείς να εξερευνήσει τους reasons you find difficult to articulate. Γιατί όλα τα σχετικά επιχειρήματα καταλήγουν στη δυσφορία που νιώθουν οι άνθρωποι έναντι της τρανς κοινότητας κατά πρώτον λόγο, και δευτερευόντως των υπόλοιπων ατόμων που δεν ταυτίζονται με κάποιο από τα δύο φύλα. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, όλα τα σχετικά επιχειρήματα είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια μ' αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνταν πριν από 30 χρόνια για την γκέι κοινότητα.



> *Proponents of gender ideology *have completely decoupled the terms “man,” “woman,” “boy” and “girl” from *biological sex*. Gender ideology teaches that the terms “man/boy” and “woman/girl”—and their corresponding “he/his” and “she/her” pronouns—refer to a person’s gender identity, while “male” and “female” refer to biological sex. While you may define a woman as a female human adult, gender ideology contends that a “woman” is an adult of either sex who simply “identifies” as a woman.


Πολύ ωραία το έκρυψε, αλλά αν και εξελικτικός βιολόγος ο ίδιος, φαίνεται να μην είναι εξοικειωμένος με την ίδια του την επιστήμη. *Το βιολογικό φύλο είναι φάσμα *και αυτό είναι συμπέρασμα της βιολογίας, όχι των proponents of gender ideology.









US proposal for defining gender has no basis in science


A move to classify people on the basis of anatomy or genetics should be abandoned.




www.nature.com












The confusion between biological sex and gender and potential implications of misinterpretations


The concepts of sex and gender are frequently confused in conversation, documentation, and scientific literature even though they are not synonymous. …




www.sciencedirect.com








__





Sex and gender - Gender Matters - publi.coe.int







www.coe.int












Sex, Gender, Genetics, and Health


This article addresses 2 questions. First, to what extent are sex and gender incorporated into research on genetics and health? Second, how might social science understandings of sex and gender, and gender differences in health, become more integrated ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







> The clear message of gender ideology is that, if you’re a female who doesn’t “identify with” the social roles and stereotypes of femininity, then you’re not a woman; if you’re a male who similarly rejects the social roles and stereotypes of masculinity, then you’re not a man. Instead, you’re considered either transgender or nonbinary, and Planned Parenthood assures you that “there are medical treatments you can use to help your body better reflect who you are.” According to this line of thinking, certain personalities, behaviors and preferences are incompatible with certain types of anatomy.



Η ιδεολογία στην οποία αναφέρεται συνοψίζεται στο εξής: σεβασμός προς την έμφυλη ταυτότητα, όχι προς τους έμφυλους ρόλους, ιδίως όταν αυτοί επιβάλλονται. Γενικώς η παραπάνω παράθεση είναι εξωφρενικά ανακριβής, αλλά υπάρχει πολύ υλικό προς ανάγνωση αν κανείς το αναζητήσει.


> So when someone asks for your pronouns, and you respond with “she/her,” even though you may be communicating the simple fact that you’re female, a gender ideologue would interpret this as an admission that you embrace femininity and the social roles and expectations associated with being female. While women’s-rights movements fought for decades to decouple womanhood from rigid stereotypes and social roles, modern gender ideology has melded them back together.


Εδώ μας λέει ο κυριούλης ότι υπάρχει κάποιο κρυφό σατανικό κίνημα σύμφωνα με το οποίο όταν οι γυναίκες, τρανς και σις, αποφασίσουν να χρησιμοποιούν θηλυκές αντωνυμίες, τότε δέχονται να μένουν στο σπίτι να πλένουν πιάτα και να γεννάνε παιδιά. Βρίθει λογικών αλμάτων και ανακριβειών αυτή η πρόταση, και έχω πολλά επιχειρήματα και εδώ, αλλά νομίζω πως όλα συνοψίζονται στο εξής: βλακείες.



> *Coercing *people into publicly stating their pronouns in the name of “inclusion” is a Trojan horse that empowers gender ideology and expands its reach. It is the thin end of the gender activists’ wedge designed to normalize their worldview. Participating in pronoun rituals makes you complicit in gender ideology’s regressive belief system, thereby legitimizing it. Far from an innocuous act signaling support for inclusion, it serves as an implicit endorsement of gender ideology and all of its radical tenets.


Θέλω να μου γνωρίσετε έναν ελληνόφωνο (ή ομιλητή άλλης γλώσσας με γραμματικά γένη) που δεν είναι coerced *λόγω της γλώσσας του *να χρησιμοποιεί αντωνυμίες. Από το coerced υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει και στις ΗΠΑ κάποια αστυνομία που σε βάζει φυλακή αν δεν χρησιμποιήσεις αντωνυμίες, αλλά περιμένω να μου πείτε για τις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες. Μέχρι τότε, War on Christmas, reloaded.


> Let me offer an analogy. Consider the Human Rights Campaign urging people to begin conversations with “Hi, my pronouns are _____. What are yours?” Now imagine a similar request from the American Federation of Astrologers encouraging everyone to begin conversations with, “Hi, I’m a Sagittarius. What’s your sign?” To respond with your own star sign would be to operate within and signal your tacit agreement with the belief system of astrology. If you reject astrology and respond to the question with “I don’t have a sign,” the reply might be “Of course you do! When were you born?” But that’s a completely different question.


Χα. Χα. Χα. Βρε τον ατιμούλη. Καταφέρνει λοιπόν σε μια πρόταση να μας πει τα εξής: Η βιολογία που λέει ότι το βιολογικό φύλο είναι φάσμα λέει βλακείες. Και οι σχετικές κοινωνικές επιστήμες που μελετούν την έμφυλη ταυτότητα είναι σαν αστρολόγοι. Δηλαδή οι αντωνυμίες που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι σαν ζώδια! Καλό; Γελάσατε; Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν λες τις αντωνυμίες από μόνος σου και πάλι λες το ζώδιό σου. Ή και όχι - αυτό ισχύει μόνο γι' αυτούς που αντιπαθώ. Όταν το λέω εγώ ότι είμαι he, είναι σοβαρό. Οι άλλοι είναι αστρολόγοι. ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ.


> Similarly, if you reject gender ideology’s claim that men and women are defined by their willful adherence to masculine and feminine roles and stereotypes, and so refuse to answer a request for pronouns, your interlocutor might say, “We all have pronouns! Do you identify as a man or a woman?” But because that concept of man and woman is nothing like yours, stating pronouns will only further normalize the ritual and validate a radical worldview.


Δεν μας το είπε όμως το concept of man and woman που έχει ο ίδιος. Αναμένω με ανυπομονησία.



> The redefining of “man,” “woman,” “boy” and “girl” around sex-related stereotypes has serious real-world implications. The rejection of these stereotypes is now commonly viewed as a medical condition (gender dysphoria) to be treated with puberty blockers (for children), cross-sex hormones and surgeries that result in permanent sterility and consign patients to a lifetime of medical bills. The redefinition is also threatening the safety of women in prisons, as well as compromising the safety, fairness and dignity of women and girls in sports, as males who simply “identify” as girls or women are allowed access to these protected spaces.



Δεν ξέρω από πού να το πιάσω αυτό, γιατί είναι τόσο τρανσφοβικό και έχει τόσες ανακρίβειες που με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου, αλλά ας το συνοψίσω στο εξής: οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που έχουμε παρενοχληθεί ή έχουμε υποστεί σεξουαλική επίθεση, το έχουμε υποστεί (ναι, νιώθετε δυσφορία που το διαβάσατε αυτό. Αναρωτηθείτε γιατί.) από άντρες ντυμένους με αντρικά ρούχα. Οι περισσότεροι βιασμοί συμβαίνουν με ενόχους φιλικά ή άλλα γνωστά πρόσωπα. Κανείς άντρας δεν θα μπει στην διαδικασία να αλλάξει φύλο για να μπει στη φυλακή (ή στα αποδυτήρια των μαγαζιών, όπως λέει και η Ρόουλινγκ) για να παρενοχλήσει γυναίκες, πολύ απλά γιατί μπορεί να το κάνει παντού και στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν θα υποστεί καμία συνέπεια.



> The effort to resist gender ideology is reality’s last stand. *We simply can’t ignore fundamental realities of our biology *and expect positive outcomes for society. Pronoun rituals are extremely effective at normalizing and institutionalizing the abolition of biological sex in favor of gender identity. These rituals take advantage of people’s confusion and compassion to achieve compliance. But the time for politeness has long passed. The only proper response to the question “What are your pronouns?” is to reject the premise and refuse to answer.



Είστε σίγουρα βιολόγος;








Sex biology redefined: Article suggests that genes don't indicate binary sexes


The scenario many of us learned in school is that two X chromosomes make someone female, and an X and a Y chromosome make someone male. These are simplistic ways of thinking about what is scientifically very complex.



scopeblog.stanford.edu












The New Science of Sex and Gender


Why the new science of sex & gender matters for everyone




www.scientificamerican.com












Not everyone is male or female – the growing controversy over sex designation


Millions of people do not fit neatly into male or female sex designations at birth, and wrong identification can set them up for a lifetime of physical and mental harm.




theconversation.com







Συγχύστηκα. Πάω να κάψω τα σουτιέν μου.

Ας βάλω και ένα pride flag. All-inclusive.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2022)

Το πρόβλημα Παλ είναι ότι μερικοί εργοδότες απαιτούν να ενημερώνει ο κάθε υπάλληλός τους τους γύρω τους πώς θέλει να τον φωνάζουν αλλιώς θα κατηγορηθεί για οποιαδήποτε -φοβία. Κι αυτό δεν είναι επιστημονική φαντασία. Σε παραπέμπω σε προσφατη ειδησεογραφία. Και φυσικά υπάρχει κι η κοινωνική πιεση στη δουλειά που δεν θές να δυσαρεστήσεις κανέναν.
Ο δικός μου εργοδότης μας είπε μια φορά να βάλουμε στην υπογραφή μας αντωνυμίες και δεν επέμεινε, και δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα γιατί πραγματικά ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει πώς αναφέρεται κάποιος σε μένα αρκεί να καταλαβαίνω ότι αναφέρεται σε μένα.
Αλλά όταν είμαστε σε ένα χώρο δέκα άνθρωποι που το βιολογικό και το κοινωνικό φύλο τους είναι το ίδιο, το να αναφερόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλον αλλιώς είναι virtue signaling (αυτό πως το λένε στα ελληνικά; ).

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν παρεξηγούμαι αν μου ευχηθεί Καλό Πάσχα κάποιος όταν είναι το Πάσχα των δυτικών, αλλά θα μπορούσα να παρεξηγηθώ αν είχα κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τους μη ΧΟ, και θεωρούσα οποιαδήποτε πιθανότητα να με ταυτίσει κάποιος με αυτούς υπονόμευση της θρησκευτικής μου ελευθερίας, άρνηση του δικαιώματος να αυτοπροσδιορίζομαι ως ΧΟ και προσπάθεια να μου υποδείξουν ότι δεν ανήκω στα κοινώς αποδεκτά και συνεπώς είμαι ξένο σώμα στην κοινωνία, γιατί δεν ασπάζομαι τις πεποιθήσεις της πλειοψηφίας. Και μη μου πεις ότι στην Ελλάδα ανήκω στην πλειοψηφία, άρα δεν μειονεκτώ, γιατί δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα. Ζω σε μία χώρα που λίγα χιλιόμετρα απο την πρωτεύουσα καίγεται κάθε χρόνο το ομοίωμα του Πάπα μπροστά σε χιλιάδες κόσμο, ενώ ακούγονται ανάλογα συνθήματα, και τα δικαστήρια αποφάσισαν ότι αυτό είναι νόμιμο γιατί πρόκειται για λαϊκή παράδοση. 
Θα μπορούσες βεβαίως να πεις ότι δεν παρεξηγούμαι γιατί την προσβολή του "Καλό Πάσχα" όταν δεν γιορτάζω το Πάσχα την θεωρώ απόδειξη ότι με έχουν αποδεχτεί σαν ισότιμο μέλος της κοινωνίας και καμαρώνω με βρετανολιγούρικη δουλικότητα, στο οποίο θα μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος να πει... κλπ κλπ.

Στην Ελλάδα θα προτιμούσα να αντιμετωπίζουμε κάθε θέμα όταν γίνει δικό μας θέμα, όχι να μας απασχολεί επειδή απασχολεί ομιλητές μιας γλώσσας που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη δική μας και πολίτες μιας άλλης χώρας που έχει άλλα προβλήματα, άλλη ιστορία και άλλες συνήθειες. Αλλά αν δεν δείξουμε ότι είμαστε ενημερωμένοι θα πεθάνουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2022)

Εγώ εδώ που δουλεύω έχουμε μπροστά από τα ονόματά μας Mr και Mrs στον κατάλογο αλληλογραφίας, γιατί δεν μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει από το όνομα αν απευθύνεται σε άντρα ή γυναίκα και να χρησιμοποιήσει σωστές αντωνυμίες.

Προφανώς αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή πολλούς ανθρώπους *τους πειράζει *να τους λένε κύριε Τάδε μου ενώ στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για κυρία και τανάπαλιν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να έχει κανείς πρόβλημα να επεκτείνει αυτή τη δυνατότητα και σε όσ@ δεν αισθάνονται ούτε κύριος ούτε κυρία αλλά κύριο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Όσο για τις ίδιες τις αντωνυμίες, αν εσύ η ίδια δεν θέλεις να βάλεις δίπλα στο όνομά σου αντωνυμία, με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Αλλά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κανείς να παρεξηγιέται άμα του πουν γράψε δίπλα από το όνομά σου ότι είσαι «η/της/την» και να μην παρεξηγιέται άμα του πουν γράψε «κυρία».

Στις δε γλώσσες με γραμματικό γένος, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, το να πεις τις αντωνυμίες σου είναι ούτως ή άλλως αναπόφευκτο, οπότε είναι μη πρόβλημα η επιβολή της χρήσης τους. Αυτό που είναι όντως πρόβλημα είναι το τι θα λέμε για τα άτομα που δεν είναι ούτε «ο» ούτε «η».


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ εδώ που δουλεύω έχουμε μπροστά από τα ονόματά μας Mr και Mrs στον κατάλογο αλληλογραφίας, γιατί δεν μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει από το όνομα αν απευθύνεται σε άντρα ή γυναίκα και να χρησιμοποιήσει σωστές αντωνυμίες.



Μήπως σας ζητάνε να βάζετε και αντωνυμίες μαζί με τον τίτλο σας; Γιατί για αυτό μιλάω. 
Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το νόημα. Αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι η υποχρεωτικότητα και αυτό αναφέρω. 
Και επιπλεον πώς γίνεται και ξαφνικά το 90% θέλουν να τους πεις κάτι άλλο; Μόδα, αλληλεγγύη ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2022)

Αυτό το 90% από πού προκύπτει ακριβώς;


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το 90% από πού προκύπτει ακριβώς;


Από εμπειρική παρατήρηση μεταξύ των συναδέλφων μου, που βρίσκονται σε διαφορετική χώρα από αυτή που βρίσκεσαι εσύ και σε διαφορετική χώρα από την Ελλάδα, επομένως δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις αν λέω αλήθεια αν και δεδομένου ότι ξέρω από εμπειρική παρατήρηση λόγω επαγγέλματος, μάλλον θα πρέπει να παραδεχτείς ότι δεν έχω πέσει πολύ έξω. Βέβαια αν σου έχω δώσει την εντύπωση τόσα χρόνια που αλληλοδιαβαζόμαστε ότι βγάζω πράγματα από το κεφάλι μου, λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2022)

SBE said:


> Από εμπειρική παρατήρηση μεταξύ των συναδέλφων μου,





SBE said:


> είμαστε σε ένα χώρο δέκα άνθρωποι που το βιολογικό και το κοινωνικό φύλο τους είναι το ίδιο, το να αναφερόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλον αλλιώς είναι virtue signaling (αυτό πως το λένε στα ελληνικά; ).


Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω αεροπλάνο για να εξακριβώσω ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει, να πούμε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2022)

Και φυσικά ξέρεις ότι υπολογίζω αυτό που νομίζεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο που υπολογίζεις κι εσύ αυτά που λέω. Οπότε είμαστε πάτσι. 
Για τους υπόλοιπους που μας διαβάζουν, επίσημα στατιστικά του πανεπιστημίου που μπορουν να τα εξακριβώσουν από το σάιτ του: από 48000 φοιτητές (μόνο ένα πανεπιστήμιο έχει 48000 φοιτητές, έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να δώσω το όνομά του), έχουν δηλώσει 55 άνθρωποι ότι δεν ειναι άντρες ούτε γυναίκες. Πέντε από αυτους βρίσκονται στη σχολή μηχανολογίας.
Από τα 80-100 άτομα που έχω συναλλαγές στη σχολή μηχανολογίας, οι περισσότεροι έχουν δηλωσει στην υπογραφή τους ότι προτιμούν να αναφερόμαστε σε αυτούς ως they προφανώς για να δείξουν κάτι, το οποιο εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι φιγούρα.
Σήμερα ήμουνα σε μια εκδήλωση για γυναίκες μηχανικούς και μας είπαν να γράψουμε δίπλα στο όνομά μας αν είμαστε she/her ή κάτι άλλο- οι 35 που είχαν ανοιχτή την κάμερά τους φαινοτυπικά ήταν γυναίκες. Τώρα γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται διευκρίνηση σε εκδήλωση για γυναίκες, δεν ξέρω. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιος συμμετέχει σε τέτοια εκδήλωση είναι γυναίκα, και δεν ρωτάμε τι χρωμοσώματα έχει. Αλλιώς τί κάνει στην εκδήλωση αυτή και δεν παει στην αντίστοιχη που είναι για όλους;
Αν ήμουνα 18 ίσως να έβαζα he/him γιατί στα 18 αναφερόμουν στον εαυτό μου με αρσενικές αντωνυμίες, για να μπερδέυω τα γερόντια (σοβαρολογώ), αλλά τώρα που είμαι γερόντιο δεν με ενδιαφέρει να εντυπωσιάσω κανέναν και επιπλεον είμαι γυναίκα σε ανδροκρατούμενο χώρο, και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, ξέρει τί να κάνει. Μια φορά με είχαν συμβουλέψει να μην γράφω ολόκληρο το όνομά μου στις αιτήσεις για δουλειά, γιατί είναι πολύ γυναικείο όνομα και δημιουργεί αρνητικά αισθήματα. Ε, αυτά τελείωσαν. Γιατί τότε δεν βάζω she/her να διαλαλήσω τί είμαι; Γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει η διευκρίνηση, υπάρχω, χωρίς διευκρινήσεις και υποσημειώσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2022)

Μια συνέντευξη εφ' όλης της ύλης [του νήματος]: Η Δήμητρα Κογκίδου, πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Ισότητας των Φύλων του ΑΠΘ και καθηγήτρια του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης, εκθέτει τις απόψεις της για τη γλωσσική συμπεριλήψη και συναφή θέματα. Με την αναμενόμενη αμηχανία στα σημεία που δεν υπάρχουν εύκολες λύσεις.









Δήμητρα Κογκίδου: «Η ορθή χρήση της γλώσσας είναι μια πολιτική πράξη» - ampa


Η Πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Ισότητας των Φύλων του ΑΠΘ και Καθηγήτρια του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης μιλά στο ampa για τον αντισεξιστικό, συμπεριληπτικό λόγο στην Ελλάδα σήμερα




ampa.lifo.gr


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2022)

Η εαυτή εξακολουθεί να με ξενίζει (φυσικά υπάρχει το καθεαυτός/ καθεαυτή), αλλά για τα επαγγελματικά, με την τελευταία επίσκεψη στην Ελλάδα διαπίστωσα ότι η κατάσταση αντί να βελτιώνεται χειροτερεύει. Ακόμα και για λέξεις καθιερωμένες, όπως είναι η διευθύντρια, είδα γυναίκες γενικούς διευθυντές*, γυναίκες μάγειρες* (μαγείρισσες δεν μας κάνει; ), γυναίκες αναγνώστες* κλπ. Μάλλον ο κόσμος δεν χρησιμοποιεί πλέον τη διαίσθησή του όταν επιλέγει τις λέξεις του.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, την Κυριακή που πήγα σε κάτι βαφτίσια εδώ στο ΗΒ, η εκκλησία είχε δεξιά ψάλτρια, τη σύζυγο του παπά (αμφότεροι Άγγλοι ΧΟ). Το γράφω εδω για να υπάρχει ένα ακόμα εύρημα στο γκουγκλ αν ποτέ το ψάξει κανείς. Γιατί είδα και το άλλο φαινόμενο, σε επαγγελματικά με δύο λέξεις να είναι μόνο η μία λέξη στο θηλυκό (ο προσδιορισμός), με αποτέλεσμα γραμματική ασυμφωνία Γενική Διευθυντής. Βεβαίως αφού έχουμε "Δεσποινίς Διευθυντής"...

* Φυσικά μπορεί όλες αυτές να δήλωσαν ότι θέλουν να τους απευθύνεται κανείς με αρσενικές αντωνυμίες, αλλά μάλλον είναι απίθανο.
Σημ. Αν μου βρει κανένας κάτι στρωτό για το ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, θα το υιοθετήσω.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2022)

SBE said:


> Σημ. Αν μου βρει κανένας κάτι στρωτό για το ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, θα το υιοθετήσω.


Αυτά τα σε -_λόγος_ είναι τα δυσκολότερα απ' όλα — κι είναι και πολλά! (Το _ηλεκτρολόγισσα μηχανικίνα_ ή _μηχανικού _δεν θα σε τρελαίνει, υποθέτω...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2022)

nickel said:


> Αυτά τα σε -_λόγος_ είναι τα δυσκολότερα απ' όλα — κι είναι και πολλά! (Το _ηλεκτρολόγισσα μηχανικίνα_ ή _μηχανικού _δεν θα σε τρελαίνει, υποθέτω...)


Τραβηγμένο, αλλά τι θα έλεγες να δανειστούμε από το λόγιος; Και από τα επίθετα σε -ικός; Εντάξει, «ηλεκτρολόγια μηχανική» μοιάζει με εξωπλανητικό πλάσμα, αλλά σκέψου πόσες λύσεις δίνει...

(Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι αυτό θα γινόταν ηλεκτρολόγα μηχανικού, αλλά λέμε τώρα...)


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2022)

nickel said:


> Αυτά τα σε -_λόγος_ είναι τα δυσκολότερα απ' όλα — κι είναι και πολλά! (Το _ηλεκτρολόγισσα μηχανικίνα_ ή _μηχανικού _δεν θα σε τρελαίνει, υποθέτω...)


Πράγματι. Πάντως οι φίλες της κόρης μου λένε "ηλεκτρολόγα, μηχανολόγα".


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2022)

Τα σε _-ος _είναι ίδια στο αρσενικό και στο θηλυκό (η γιατρός, η μηχανικός, η πρόεδρος) - τουλάχιστον στον γραπτό λόγο, αφού στον προφορικό μια χαρά λέμε «γιατρίνα» και «μηχανολόγα».


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Oct 20, 2022)

*Comedian He Huang- Australia's Got Talent




*


----------

